# Xen und 3D



## DragonTEC (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich steh grad vor einer schweren Entscheidung und hoffe, hier kann mir jemand helfen..

Ich überlege gerade, ob ich mir als nächstes 1 oder 2 Rechner zulege.. Ich suche im Endeffekt folgendes:

1) Neuer Server.. Hier soll ein Xen mit mehreren VMs laufen, für WebSphere, Datenbanken, Development kram, vielleicht auch ein dedicated game server.. was man halt so braucht.. Sollte aber so dimensioniert sein, dass das ganze auch als Wohnzimmer-PC für HD Vids etc. brauchbar ist.

2) Ein richtiger Rechner fürs zocken und 3D development..

Nun hab ich mich gefragt, ob es nicht auch eine option wäre, einfach einen größer dimensionierten Rechner zu nehmen, wo ein Xen läuft und man dank Hardware-Virtualisierung alle Anforderungen von 2) in einer VM verwirklichen kann.. Ich denke bei der Hardware dann an folgendes:

AMD Phenom X6 1090T
Asus Crosshair IV
8GB Ram


Nun meine Frage: Wisst einer von euch, wie gut das VGA Passthrough inzwischen bei Xen funktioniert, also ob man hier auf eine ähnliche Performance kommt wie wenn das ganze Nativ läuft.

Ich hab einige Videos auf youtube gesehen die vielversprechend aussahen, aber die waren alle von Ende letztem Jahres und auf Xen3.5 Basis. Leider finde keine aktuelleren Ergebnisse.

Allerdings denke ich mir, da inzwischen sowohl der X6, als auch das Asus Crosshair IV IOMMU kompatibel sind, sollte das ja ganz gut aussehen..

Hat irgendjemand hier Erfahrungen?


----------



## Bauer87 (13. Juli 2010)

Über den Hypervisor direkt auf PCIe-Slots zugreifen geht, allerdings afaik nur mit wenigen Boards, die das auch unterstützen. Ansonsten bekommst du nur eine emulierte Grafikkarte bzw. einen Wrapper, der die OpenGL-Befehle weiterleitet. (Das ist zumindest mein aktueller Stand. Aber für HL2 hat es gereicht.)

Spricht etwas dagegen, dein System zum Zocken direkt auf der Hardware laufen zu lassen und den Rest zu virtualisieren? Damit solltest du die beste Performance erreichen.


----------



## DragonTEC (13. Juli 2010)

Hi,

ja, soweit ist auch mein Kenntnissstand und das Crosshair IV kann das laut Xen Wiki auch.. leider finde ich dazu absolut keine wirklichen Erfolgsmeldungen im Internet, was mich etwas irritiert und ich leider auch keine Grafikkarten kompatibilitätsliste finde..  Ich würd ungern so viel Geld ausgeben wenn es am Ende nicht funktioniert..

Das ich das Nativ laufen lasse hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber dann bräuchte ich ein Windows als Basissystem zum zocken, und da krieg ich kein Xen vernünftig zum laufen drauf und wir alle Wissen ja, wie gut Win im dauerbetrieb läuft 

Also funktioniert natives laufen lassen wohl doch nur mit 2 Rechnern..


----------



## Bauer87 (14. Juli 2010)

Bin halt kein Windows-User mehr, daher die Idee mit dem nativen Laufenlassen.

Wenn der PCIe-Port direkt genutzt wird, sollte das ja unabhängig von der gesteckten Hardware laufen. Wenn du allerdings sonst keine solchen Highend-Boards in deine Rechner verbaust, kann ich deine Skepsis verstehen. Viele Nutzer im Desktop-Bereich scheint es ja bisher nicht zu geben, die diese Technik auch einsetzen.


----------



## Falk (14. Juli 2010)

Ich denke im Desktop-Bereich setzen die meisten auf Lösungen wie VirtualBox statt Xen - Windows als Gast in Xen laufen zu lassen ist mir persönlich noch nie gelungen (jedenfalls nicht so, das es annährend schnell genug zum Zocken gewesen wäre 

Ich würde mich eher nach alternativen Techniken umschauen. KVM?


----------



## DragonTEC (14. Juli 2010)

@Falk

Hmm.. Wann hast du denn das letzte mal versucht, ein Win auf Xen laufen zu lassen.. seit paravirtualisierung und erst recht seit der hardware virtualisierung geht das eigentlich prima mit bis zu 95% der nativen leistung (bei CPU sachen).. ich hab mir natürlich auch andere hypervisors angeguckt, aber xen scheint beim Thema VGA Passthrough einfach am weitesten zu sein.. entsprechende equivalente hab ich weder bei kvm, noch bei virtualbox gefunden..

@Bauer87

Hast du das denn schon mal hingekriegt, den PCIe Port an eine HVM durchzuschleifen? Wie war da subjektiv die Leistung? oder ist dir als reinem Linux user GPU-Performance inzwischen egal? ^^


----------



## Bauer87 (15. Juli 2010)

Ich hab kein Board mit PCI-Passthrough, also natürlich nichts in die Richtung hin bekommen. CPU-Leistung ist dank entsprechender CPU-Features in der VM in der Tat kaum vom direkten Betrieb unterscheiden.

Da ich eh keinen PCI-Passthrough habe, setze ich auf Virtualbox auf meinem Desktop-Linux – da hab ich dann bei Bedarf auch ne GUI. In meiner Windows-XP-Box hatte ich wie gesagt mal HL2 laufen – auf ner emulierten Grafikkarte, die (ähnlich Wine) DirectX-Aufrufe in OpenGL umsetzt. War spielbar, aber nicht so besonders flüssig.


----------



## Jared566 (15. Juli 2010)

Also wenn ihr mehr darüber wisst ruhig raus damit 

Ich interessiere mich auch für das Thema  Ich habe es bis jetzt nur Aufgegeben, weil immer alle sagen: 3D und Virtuelle Maschinen gehören nicht zusammen..

Aber wenn das doch gehen sollte wäre das echt cool 

Mfg Jared


----------



## Bauer87 (15. Juli 2010)

Wie gesagt: Mit VMWare Workstation und Virtualbox reicht es für Spiele aus der D3D9-Ära. Und da mittlerweile immer mehr Virtualisierung durch Hardware geschieht, könnte es damit noch besser sein.


----------



## DragonTEC (26. Juli 2010)

okay, ich hab mich entschieden, ich versuch das ganze einfach.. erstmal noch umziehen, und dann wird hardware eingekauft und das ganze versucht.. wenns was wird, gibts n umfangreiches tutorial hier zum nachmachen


----------



## Bauer87 (26. Juli 2010)

Sehr cool! Wenn das klappt, baue ich mir auch so etwas.


----------



## Bunkasan (27. Juli 2010)

Es klappt, nach knapp nem Monat wildem Patchen, verfasse ich diesen post gerade von meiner Win7-VM auf Ubuntu 10.4 / Xen 4.0 und im Hintergrund quäl ich die 5870 mit furmark... 

Hab da ein kleines Installationsscript geschrieben, das den XEN samt config auf nem frischen Ubuntu aufsetzt, bei Interesse kann ichs nach nem letzten Finetuning gern zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## DragonTEC (27. Juli 2010)

yeah, sehr cool, würd ich mich sehr drüber freuen 

Ich werd das ganze zwar auf nem debian testing machen (aus gewohnheit ^^) aber vielleicht können wir dann ja unsere erfahrungen zusammen tuen und n tutorial schreiben.. interessiert hier sicher einige..

also schon mal: 

Edit: Ach ja, und magst du mal was zur performance sagen? mich interessiert vorallem mal, ob das dann auch zum zocken taugt, oder ich mein konzept eigentlich vergessen kann


----------



## Bunkasan (27. Juli 2010)

Performance? Subjektiv besser als nativ! Aslo der Stonegiant flutscht wie Butter...


----------



## Bauer87 (27. Juli 2010)

Mir wäre ein HowTo lieber als ein Script. Allerdings steht ja im Script auch, wie es geht… (Ich freue mich, das nach zu bauen.)


----------



## Bunkasan (28. Juli 2010)

Da ich momentan ebenfalls im Umzugsstress stecke, werde ich jetzt keine Arien dazu verfassen, aber zumindest mal was zum spielen hier lassen.

Ein paar worte dazu sollten aber noch gesagt werden:

1. Das ist noch keine finale Version, benutzung auf eigene Gefahr!!!

2. Benutzte Hardware (keine Funktionsgarantie bei Abweichungen):

Rampage 2 Extreme latest BIOS

1st gfx: NV 7600 gt (Dom0)

2nd gfx: ATI 5870 ref (DomU)

3. In der Dom0 garnicht erst versuchen nen Grafiktreiber zu installieren, an der inkompatibilität mit dem Xen-Kernel arbeite ich noch

4. Secondary VGA Passtrough ist nur mit xen 4.0 möglich, auch wenn die auswahl von 3.4 stable/testing 4.0 stable/testing und 4.1 unstable besteht

5.  Bei ASUS Boards ist die verwendung der VT-d patches pflicht, aufgrund von Biosfehlern

6. Möglich, dass noch Builddependencies fehlen, die nicht am anfang installiert werden. Mir hatte es die config zerschossen, habs weitestgehen wiederhergestellt, ansonsten LOG befragen und nachinstallieren, bitte auch mir bescheid geben, welche das sind.

7. Um sich viel aufwand zu ersparen, am besten root-account aktivieren und als solcher einloggen

8. ZIP File in den home ordner entpacken (sieh 7. -> /root)

9. Script über console per "sh xeninstall" starten, Neugierige finden auch noch weitere Parameter am Ende des Scriptes

10. äh ja, viel Erfolg.

11. werde auch gern Hilfestellung per ICQ/MSN geben, diesbezüglich PN an mich, aber um es gleich zu sagen, ich bin weder XEN Developer noch ein Lexikon, also bitte nich gleich bombadieren, sach nur GIDF 

Edit: @Bauer: viel glück beim rauslesen, finde langsam selbst kaum noch was...


----------



## DragonTEC (28. Juli 2010)

Hey,

das sieht schon mal ziemlich gut aus! vielen dank schon mal, ich denke, das ist ne gute basis auf der ich aufsetzen kann 

allerdings werd ich wohl das bridge design selbst übernehmen und was du mit git gemacht hast ist mir im code noch nicht so ganz klar.. es gibt doch den xen kernel direkt im debian rep?

ach ja, und was meintest du mit dem VT-d patch bzw. den hab ich bei dir im code nicht gefunden.. hast du als Prozi eigentlich ein intel oder amd, sprich brauch man nur für VT-d n patch oder auch für pacifica?

Ich plan nämlich n X6 1090T auf nem Asus crosshair IV und wollt mal gucken, wie gut ich deine ergebnisse übertragen kann..

Werd aber wohl erst in 0,5 - 1 Monat selbst versuche anstellen können.. erstmal in die Wohnung einziehen und Internet organisieren.. soll angeblich bei VDSL etwas dauern..


----------



## Bauer87 (28. Juli 2010)

Ich lese da raus, dass momentan nur DomU Hardwarebeschleunigung besitzt? Wenn ja: Wird die Karte exklusiv an ein virtuelles System weitergegeben oder kann man mehrere VMs mit Hardwarebeschleunigung haben und zwischen ihnen umschalten?

(Ich möchte auch in meinem Linux auf eine GPU zurückgreifen können. Allerdings wird das eh erst in zwei Monaten relevant – bis dahin baue ich mir eh noch keine neue Hardware ein.)


----------



## Bunkasan (28. Juli 2010)

@Dragon: Habe viel mit verschiedenen Kernel, sowie Kernelkonfigurationen rumgespielt, geblieben jetzt der 2.6.33, kannst es auch gern mit dem aus dem debian rep versuchen.

Läuft bei mir auf nem rampage 2 extreme mit i7, zu amd kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, sollte aber, was ich bisher gelesen habe, mit dem 890fx auch gut klappen. Der VT-d patch wird beim xen kompilieren eingespielt, ist bei vielen ASUS Bios nötig, da ich nicht mal mit den workarounds VT-d zum laufen bekommen habe, und dann das Memorymapping einfach hardgecoded habe.

@Bauer: Wie das jetzt genau mit nur einer grafikkarte läuft, kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, da sie jedoch vollkommen an die DomU durchgereicht wird, solltest du von der Dom0 nicht mehr viel sehen können. Daher auch gleich der Lösungsansatz von 2 Karten. 3D support unter Linux wäre somit nur mit einer weiteren DomU möglich, wobei ich nicht weiß wie sich der Treiber bei DomU´s verhält, oder mit der angepassten version, an der ich arbeite.


----------



## DerKlops0r (10. August 2010)

so, extra angemeldet hierfür 

Hi,
habe vor kurzem den selben Entschluss gefasst (unabhängig von diesem Thread) und möchte in den nächsten ~2 Monaten ein System zusammenstellen für VGA Passthrough. Habe dazu sogar einen Beitrag bei CB rein gestellt: klick mich

Bzgl. AMD und IOMMU kann ich leider auch nicht viel sagen. Man findet nicht viel, außer der Info dass der 890FX Chipsatz das unterstützt.
Meine derzeitige Planung liegt bei 1366 Sockel mit Core i7 CPU (siehe CB Link für Details)

Gruß

ps. sobald sich etwas ergibt, beteilige ich mich auch hier
pps. danke für's Install Script, wird wohl ein guter anfang sein


----------



## DragonTEC (10. August 2010)

Hehe, und so sammeln sie sich  Echt schön zu sehen das ich mit meinen Plänen nicht alleine bin!

Das mit AMD und AMD-Vi (so heißt VT-d bei AMD inzwischen) ist ein guter Hinweis, ich hab den Jungs jetzt mal ne mail geschrieben in der ich sie explizit gefragt hab, wie es mit dem support und VGA-Passthrough im allgemeinen aussieht.. mal gucken, ob da eine antwort kommt, die spec sheets waren leider nicht sehr aufschlussreich..

Ansonsten gehts für mich in 2 Wochen dann wohl auch los mit basteln.. ich werde berichten..


----------



## Bauer87 (10. August 2010)

Wenn ich das (frühestens in zwei Monaten durchziehe, wird das definitiv auf AMD-Basis passieren: Eine neue CPU möchte ich mir nicht kaufen, weil ich mit meiner vollkommen zufrieden bin. Freue mich auf jeden Fall auf den Bericht.


----------



## Psytis (10. August 2010)

hat schon jemand versucht unter XEN mehrere VMs mit GPU unterstützung zu verwenden?
ich habe dazu nur mal für WIN bei Parallels Workstation gesehn dass die zwischen den VMs die GPU unterstützung wechseln können. das aber nur mit ner Quadro 3800 oder höher. ist das wechseln unter XEN möglich oder muss jede VM seine eigene grafikkarte zugewiesen bekommen?


----------



## DragonTEC (10. August 2010)

also ich GLAUBE (noch nicht getestet), das das wechseln prinzipiell möglich ist, allerdings nicht der gleichzeitige betrieb..

du weißt also mehreren VMs eine Grafikkarte zu und musst aufpassen das nie 2 VMs gleichzeitig laufen.. dann kannst du ja recht bequem per script steuern, das geguckt wird, ob die grafikkarte zur verfügung steht, dann vm booten und beim runterfahren die vm wieder freigeben..


----------



## DerKlops0r (10. August 2010)

vom persönlichen gefühl her würd ich auch eher sagen, dass klappt nicht. die daten im speicher eine grafikkarte müssten ja dann seperat für mehrere VMs sein, dass klingt nicht so als würde eine grafikkarte typischerweise damit umgehen können. bei mehreren grafikkarten geht das natürlich, da kann man ja pro VM eine grafikkarte dediziert durch-schleifen.
und die weitere denkbare möglichkeit wäre sowas wie plug'n'play dafür, d.h. erst grafikkarte für VM1 deaktivieren/entfernen und somit komplett 'frei machen' für den gebrauch und dann die selbe grafikkarte für VM2 aktivieren/dranhängen. allerdings weiss ich nicht ob xen und die gast VMs (Windows anyone?) dies wirklich unterstützen. <<< ich nehm mal an das wurde gefragt 

mal noch eine andere frage: weiss jemand ob eine GUI-basierte (Windows) GPU-unterstütze VM innerhalb (!) der GUI des host systems (dom0) arbeiten kann, inklusive ausgabe von z.B. Spielen oder Filmen, also bei etwas dass die GPU benötigt???

also quasi ich hab ein "fenster", welches die VM beinhaltet, offen innerhalb der host-systems GUI
oder is von GUI für das host system eh abzuraten? ich würde gern das windows innerhalb des GUIs eines linux laufen haben inkl. GPU-support/ausgabe

Gruß


----------



## Bunkasan (10. August 2010)

Also ne Zweitkarte kann man ohne Probleme an mehrere VM´s durchreichen, allerdings nicht im Betrieb, da ohne das laden des Graka-Bios (zumindest bei den Karten die ich testen konnte) für den Betrieb notwendig ist. Auf ne GPu-unterstützte VM unter Linux im Fenster zugreifen is kein problem, sach nur vnc, das wird aber auch das Ende der möglichkeiten sein. Werde später auch noch ne neue Version des Scriptes mit lecker frischen Patches hochladen...

Wer sich die hardware noch zulegen will, sollte sich daran orientieren:

CPUs known to work (with a motherboard from below list and a proper BIOS): 


Intel Core2Duo (with VT-x)
Intel Core2Quad
Intel Core i7
Intel Core i5 (vPro Brand)
For VT-d enabling work on Xen, we have been using development systems using following Intel motherboards: 


DQ35MP
DQ35JO
Notes on VT-d compatibility:
VT-d is enabled on the following chipsets:
Intel Q35 (desktop / workstation)
Intel Q45 (desktop / workstation)
Intel X58 (desktop / workstation)
Intel 55x0 (server)
Intel 3450 (workstation / server)
 
The  following chipsets have VT-d capability in theory, but most OEMs (such  as Asus and Gigabyte) do not have it enabled on boards based on these:
Intel X38 (desktop / workstation)
Intel X48 (desktop / workstation)
Intel 32x0 (server)
 
For Intel Desktop Boards, these have VT-d support enabled:
Intel DQ35JO
Intel DQ35MP
Intel DX38BT
Intel DX48BT2
Intel DQ45CB (BIOS 0061 required, previous versions are known to cause problems)
Intel DQ45EK
Intel DX58SO
 
For  ASUS Desktop Boards, these have VT-d support enabled, but Asus does NOT  support Linux, so you are on you're own with any Linux or Xen issues  like broken BIOSes:
ASUS P5E-VM DO (Intel Q35 chipset) requires IGD to be enabled (otherwise DMAR-table becomes corrupted)
ASUS P6T Deluxe (Intel X58 chipset) requires (currently non-public) BIOS update to correct DMAR-table issue
ASUS P6T6 WS Revolution (Intel X58 chipset) incorrect bios DMAR-table
ASUS Z8NA-D6 (dual processor nehalem board) works
 
Most  server boards based on the Tylersburg chipset (55x0) and few boards  based on 32x0 should have working VT-d, known examples are:
Intel server board: S3210SHLX (BIOS >R0044 required.)
Supermicro server mainboard: X8DT3-F
 
These motherboards are known to have broken BIOS preventing IO virtualization (VT-d IOMMU) from working:
Supermicro  X7SB4 (with official BIOS 1.2a) has broken ACPI DMAR table with zero  length entries. BIOS version 1.3 Beta fixes the problem.
Samsung X460 laptop: BIOS doesn't provide DMAR table so VT-d cannot be used.
 
 
As far as we know, following OEM systems also have VT-d enabled. Feel free to add others as they become available.
Dell: Optiplex 755
HP Compaq: DC7800
Fujitsu-Siemens: Esprimo 5925
Lenovo: ThinkStation E20 and Thinkserver TS200v
 
 
*AMD desktop chipsets with IOMMU support*



AMD 890FX chipset supports IOMMU. Other 890 chipsets don't have IOMMU support!
Altough  the chipset supports IOMMU, the bios must have a ACPI IVRS table to be  able to use it. So actual support depends on the motherboard  manufacturer. At the time of writing all motherboards seem to have a  (beta)bios available supporting the IOMMU. A thread with user  expiriences can also be found at this forum: http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/ga-890fxa-ud5-iommu-bios-switch-39801/
Motherboards with a BIOS supporting the IOMMU(as reported by users):
ASUS Crosshair IV (reported working by Jens Krehbiel-Gräther)
ASUS M4A89TD Pro/USB3 (reported working by Jens Krehbiel-Gräther)
Asrock 890FX Deluxe3 (reported working by Jens Krehbiel-Gräther)
Biostar TA890FXE (from bios version 89FAD629.BST reported working by Joop Boonen)
 
Motherboards with a beta-bios available from tech-support that supports the IOMMU:
Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD5
Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD7
MSI 890FXA-GD70 (from beta-bios 1.75 reported working by Sander Eikelenboom)
 
 
*AMD server (opteron) chipsets with IOMMU support*

 AMD SR5690 / SR5670 (Tyan S8212) 


Alles andere erzeugt nur frust und gefrickel, erlebe es selbst gerade, und ziehe es bereits in betracht, mein Rampage BIOS zu modden um die RMRR Tables zu korrigieren, damit ich meinen USB-Controller ohne Stabilitätsprobleme durchreichen kann... 

Und noch was zu lachen für euch... Xen und der ultimative Poserscreen... 

EDIT: Die nacht war kurz, der Tag war lang, das Script gibts morgen...


----------



## Psytis (10. August 2010)

ich hab da nochmal nachgesehn
Parallels Workstation 4.0 Extreme ? Parallels Desktop-Virtualisierungsplattform & Virtuelle Computer-Services
da gibts ein demo video
die Grafikkarte muss SLI multi OS fähig sein
NVIDIA® SLI® Multi-OS


----------



## DerKlops0r (10. August 2010)

mh, an VNC hat ich auch schon gedacht, habe gehofft es gibt noch eine 'elegantere' variante. nagut
würde mich mal intressieren wie xen es managed eine GPU für mehrere VMs gleichzeitig (hab ich doch richtig verstanden?) zu managen, oder meintest du man kann sie an mehrere durchreichen, aber benutzt werden dann höchstens von einer???

btw. schöner screenshot


----------



## Bunkasan (10. August 2010)

Wahrlich, allzu elegant ist VNC nicht, von der Performance mal abgesehen. Aber andere Möglichkeiten fallen mir (gerade) auch nicht ein, zumal du ja auf eine, bereits an ein Ausgabegerät gebundene, VM nutzen willst. Also beim primary passtrough is die Nutzung von einer Karte durch mehrere VM´s genausowenig möglich wie beim secondary, welcher ja noch nicht mal offiziell implementiert wurde. Die einzige Lösung scheinen (bisher) die erwähnten Nvidiakarten zu sein. Wobei ich keine Ahnung habe wie die sich unter XEN verhalten. Beim primary passthrough wird der Speicherbereich in dem das Grakabios geladen wurde, direkt an die VM durchgereicht, beim secondary ein einkopiliertes genutzt. Weiß nich wie ne Graka reagiert wenn sie von mehreren gleichzeigit angesprochen wird, aber verwirrung ist wohl vorprogrammiert... 

Edit: Ne auch ganze elegante Lösung ist die doppelverkabelung der Monitore mit DVI und VGA jeweils an eine Karte, so nutz ich das zur Zeit...


----------



## DragonTEC (10. August 2010)

haha, sehr geiler screen bunkasan..

ach ja, und falls wer wissen will, wo bunkasan die infos her hat, die gibts hier: VTdHowTo - Xen Wiki

ob man jetzt aber ne dumU im window auf ner dom0 anzeigen kann wobei dom0 an graka1 und domU an graka 2 hängt, weiß ich nicht.. ich würde es aber fast vermuten.. sogar, das man die domU übers netzwerk schleifen kann und dann zB am Laptop die power der Server-Grafikkarte nutzen kann.. hat das mal wer versucht?

Außerdem hab ich Nachricht von AMD: die Phenom II (zumindest die X6 definitiv) supporten AMD-Vi.. für das Crosshair wollte AMD nix sagen, aber da das da oben auch in der liste steht nehm ich das mal als gesichert an.. damit bleib ich bei meiner kombi aus 1090T und Crosshair IV..

durch das parallels video bin ich irgendwie nicht durchgestiegen.. zu viel bullshit bingo, zu wenig content.. 

ach, was freu ich mich wenns bei mir nächste woche los geht


----------



## Bunkasan (10. August 2010)

Zugriff von Dom0 auf DomU auf unterschiedlichen Grakas is mit VNC kein Problem, habs grad versucht, aber eben nur mit den bekannten Performanceeinbußen.

Danke für den Link DragonTec, habsch doch glatt vergessen... ich sollte ins bett...


----------



## DerKlops0r (12. August 2010)

FULL_ACK: Das Crosshair IV kann IOMMU (aka VT-d aka AMD-Vi), steht ja auch in der VTdHowTo. Wenn man sich bei TweakTown im Forum so umschaut scheinen auf jedenfall die AsRock und ASUS Boards IOMMU-fähig zu sein (bzgl. AM3) --- meist dank BIOS Update.

Da Ich (hoffentlich) recht billig an ein Phenom II X4 komme, werde ich es wohl mal mit dem AM3-Board von AsRock versuchen. Kommt mich insgesamt billiger als meine eigentlich geplante 1366er-Variante. Muss mir nur noch irgendwoher eine zweite Grafikkarte herstibitzen für VGA Passthrough. Mal sehen was sich in den nächsten Tagen ergibt.

Gruß

ps. 1366 scheint ja so langsam zu Grabe getragen zu werden  wenn alles glatt läuft mit Xen und VGA Passthrough auf AM3 bin ich mal sehr gespannt auf Sandy Bridge (1155) und dessen LGA2011 Kompagnon --- aber bis dahin ist noch genug Zeit für AM3-Tests & Erfahrung-Sammlerei


----------



## DragonTEC (12. August 2010)

theoretisch bräuchtest du nicht mal ne 2. Grafikkarte.. du könntest auch die primary durchschleifen.. müsstest dir nur entweder n script schreiben, das folgendes macht und auf dom0 ausgeführt wird:

dom0 - Grafikkarte klauen
graka an domU binden
domU starten

und eins, das das wieder zurückschiebt..

alternativ könntest du auch deine dom0 über laptop per ssh steuern und bräuchtest da auch keine 2 grakas zu..

Das ganze hab ich nämlich vor, weil ich mir dachte: auf der dom0 werd ich eh nicht arbeiten, die nehm ich nur zur xen verwaltung und wenn ich mit einer der VMs arbeite / zocke, dann ist eh nur immer eine aktiv die die graka braucht, daher wurde die 2. graka in meinem konzept aus kosten und stromgründen kurzerhand wegrationalisiert


----------



## Bunkasan (12. August 2010)

DragonTEC schrieb:


> Das ganze hab ich nämlich vor, weil ich mir dachte: auf der dom0 werd ich eh nicht arbeiten, die nehm ich nur zur xen verwaltung und wenn ich mit einer der VMs arbeite / zocke, dann ist eh nur immer eine aktiv die die graka braucht, daher wurde die 2. graka in meinem konzept aus kosten und stromgründen kurzerhand wegrationalisiert



Ohne dir jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber führt das nicht, da ein Hotplug nach dem Boot die Grafikkarte ohne funktionalität in die DomU einbindet, bzw du für einen Grafikkartenswap bei den mit der Karte gebooteten DomU´s (sofern die DomU´s sich die karte klauen und funtional wieder zuweisen lassen) einen Laptop zum ausführen des betreffenden scriptes bräuchtest, die Bequemlichkeit eines xen gegenüber Dualboot ad absurdum?


----------



## DragonTEC (12. August 2010)

naja, die idee mit dem script braucht ja kein anderes gerät über ssh.. ich stell mir das im endeffekt so vor das du in die konsole von der dom0 nur "start xp" eingibst, der bildschirm kurz flackert und der xp ladescreen kommt..

und was die andere idee angeht: ich hab n putty aufm handy (weil ich früher immer meine musik über handy per linux consolenplayer laufen hatte), von daher würde ich das nicht so kritisch sehen und zum ersten testen bevor das script läuft is das bestimmt brauchbar


----------



## freakywilli3 (12. August 2010)

Okay... das hat natürlich was... versuche mal einer laufenden VM die Karte zu klauen und wieder zuzweisen, wenn der nächste post etwas dauert, gehts nicht... 

Edit: falscher login...  Kumpel war grad dran...


----------



## Bunkasan (12. August 2010)

Wirst wohl um einen kompletten reboot des jeweiligen Systems nicht rumkommen, pausiert sowie laufend fatalized ein Hotplug der Grafikkarte die VM.

Edit: ...und das komplette PCI backend... zumindest bei mir gerade...


----------



## DragonTEC (12. August 2010)

hmm... man könnte meine ssh idee auch so weiterentwickeln, das man ne opfervm hat, die das switch auslöst und dann verreckt, wenn ihm die vga geklaut wird..

hier noch einen interessanter threat: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/xen/devel/174618?do=post_view_threadedhttp://old.nabble.com/How-to-switch-VGA-passthrough-live-td28777674.html


----------



## DragonTEC (12. August 2010)

sagt mal, was mir grad einfällt: wie macht ihr das denn mit euren Keyboards / Mäusen? müssten die nciht genau so durchgeschleift werden? ^^


----------



## Bunkasan (12. August 2010)

Ich hab den weg des geringsten aufwandes gewählt, einen der beiden Usbcontroller durchgereicht, zwei kabel von je einem der beiden Controller zun nem 4-pol Umschalter und dann aufn Usbhub. So switchte deine gesamte I/O von eine System bequem ins andere.



> hier noch einen interessanter threat: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/list..._view_threaded


Damit wäre zumindest der pci backend crash zu umgehen, eine zweite Vm  mit der Karte startbar, ein reassign aber leider noch nicht möglich. da  bleib ich lieber bei der Stromverschwendung einer kleinen passiven  Zweitkarte Für die Non-zocking-vm.


----------



## DragonTEC (13. August 2010)

ja, vielleicht habt ihr ja recht.. gut, dann kommt die hier wohl auf meinen einkaufszettel:

Test: Sapphire Radeon HD 5450 - 04.02.2010 - ComputerBase

hat sogar eyefinity und DX11!!  is mir besonders wichtig bei ner passivgekühlten Karte ohne Stromverbrauch


----------



## DerKlops0r (13. August 2010)

Ich habe noch eine Idee für Desktop-Wiedergabe von einer Windows VM:
anstelle von VNC _einfach_ VLC benutzen 

Per VLC Server den Desktop (screen://) als Video/Audio-Stream wiedergeben, lokal oder über Kabel-Netzwerk sollte das möglich sein bzw. bandbreitenmäßig ausreichen, natürlich kommt dann ein horrender Mehraufwand hinzu zum Encoden 

mh, man benötigt definitiv noch 2te Tastatur+Maus oder irgendwie andere Lösung zum User Input (parallel VNC? oh man! )

Aber Video-Stream sollte zumindest besser funktionieren als VNC für "flüssige" Wiedergabe von Desktop-Inhalten (Spiele/Video/etc.), sofern die Leistung des Systems stimmt!!

kA ob das wirklich hilft, ist nur so eine Spinnerei gerade von mir 

Gruß

ps. User Input könnte auch direkt über VLC möglich sein, ich glaub sowas wie ein VNC modul ist in VLC schon drin
pps. oh man VNC, VLC... MEHR ähnliche abkürzungen!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bunkasan (13. August 2010)

Falls du deinen Schreibtisch nicht mit Eingabegeräten überfluten willst, würde ich dir meine Lösung empfehlen, einen Controller in der Dom0 belassen, um im Zweifelsfall immer noch eine physische Verbindung für einen Hardreset der DomU´s zu haben, den zweiten Controller kannst du dann ja bequem per script von einer DomU zu nächsten weiterreichen, hotplugging macht bei allen von mir getesteten Komponenten (Sound (Onboard u Pci-e), Grafik, Ob-Lan, Firewire, USB) keine schwierigkeiten, ausser der Graka und einem zickigen Raidcontroller.

Edit: Um es noch ein wenig zu präzisieren, PS2 Passtrough ist per Patch zusätzlich zur Graka möglich, werden aber die wenigsten noch haben, USB-Passtrough gibts in 3 varianten, einmal den ursprüngliche, der nur klägliches 1.1 bietet, bei mir mit den wenigsten Geräten klappen wollte, PVUSB Support, den es bisher nur in den alten XenLinux kernels 2.6.18 u 2.6.26 gibt, und noch nicht in dem aktuellen PVOPS Kernel portiert wurde, und letztlich die somit für mich einzig praktikable Lösung des kompletten durchreichens eines Controllers.


----------



## DragonTEC (13. August 2010)

bahahha, wie geil, du hast mir grad den threat beantwortet: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...-ue/112830-tv-als-zweitmonitor-ueber-lan.html

dieses "screen://" hab ich einfach nicht gefunden..

dann kann ich ja meinen server vom TV aus steuern und mein tv vom server aus.. abstruse technik welt


----------



## DerKlops0r (13. August 2010)

gern geschehen, hab auch gleich mal als quasi-fast-stief-Vater des Gedanken reingepostet 
mir grauts aber ein wenig vor der nötigen Performance dafür


----------



## DragonTEC (20. September 2010)

So, auf Bunkasans wunsch geht die Diskusion jetzt hier weiter..



			
				Bunkasan schrieb:
			
		

> Hi DragonTEC,
> 
> momentan bastel ich mit den Kernels von Jeremy rum, deshalb auch das git im code, ist nur als repository verfügbar, und dem SLES 11, der allerdings etwas angepasst werden muss um auf nem Debian kompiliert werden zu können. Beide haben die Xenpatches bereits dabei. Die VGA Passtrough patches hab ich mir von allen möglichen Seiten und Newsgroups zusammengesucht, und im secvga.patch zusammengefasst, genaue Quellenangaben werden da schwierig. Ich lad nochmal die neuste Version meines Scriptes hoch, da sind auch die Quellen für die Kernels drin (im File Downloadsources). Die Xenpatches auf nem .34 oder .35 anzuwenden sollte schwierig werden, da sie dazu portiert werden müssten. BTW, vielleicht sollten wir die Kommunikation im Thread weiterführen, damit auch andere was davon haben.
> 
> ...




Das klingt schon mal prima.. den patch hätte ich natürlich gern 

so wie ich das sehe hab ihc unter debian momentan ein paar möglichkeiten.. korrigiert mich, wenn ich mich irre..

1) 2.6.32er kernel aus dem deb experimental release, wie hier beschrieben: Xen - Debian Wiki

hätte den vorteil das man nicht selbst kompilen muss und es is ein paravirt_ops kernel

2) 2.6.32er Kernel selber backen auf basis von jeremys release auf kernel.org.. kurze anleitung hier: Das Rootserver-Experiment  Blog Archive  Installation von Xen 4.0.1 mit pvops-Dom0 auf Ubuntu 10.04 ist zwar für ubuntu, aber sollte in etwa genau so gehen..

3) 2.6.34er Kernel selber backen mit suse backport patches.. anleitung in etwa hier: Das Rootserver-Experiment  Blog Archive  Ein Tag mit Xen: Vanilla-Xen und -Kernel auf Ubuntu Karmic installieren , nur mit dem 2.6.34er kernel und dem patch von da: Downloads - gentoo-xen-kernel - Project Hosting on Google Code

4) 2.6.35er Kernel selber backen.. angeblich sind da wohl relativ wenig patches nötig und der 35er kommt ja auch mit ein paar neuen virtualisierungsfeatures.. der grobe prozess etwa hier beschrieben: XenParavirtOps - Xen Wiki allerdings hab ich hier gar keine patches gefunden.. kann man da vllt was aus dem 4.0.1er release von xen klauen?

zu beachten bei den entscheidungen is vllt noch das hier: XenKernelFeatures - Xen Wiki

Mein Problem ist jetzt, das ich wohl einen >=2.6.33er kernel brauche, da (wie im anderen threat zu lesen) er ansonsten meine lan karte nicht mag.. blöde teure und viel zu neue mainboards..  ansonsten würde ich wahrscheinlich zum 32er experimental tendieren ( vorschlag 1) )..

irgendwer ideen / anmerkungen?


----------



## Bunkasan (20. September 2010)

Hat etwas länger gedauert, aber hier die neusete Version des Scriptes.

Hinzugekommen ist neben dem Jeremy's PVOPS Kernel nun auch der Novell SLES 11 PVUSB Kernel.
Desweiter im ZIP zu finden ein configfile (als beispiel) für Windows7 sowie ein Startscript für Windows, welches nachträglich Hardware einbindet, welche noch nicht beim Systemstart vor der Dom0 verborgen wurde. 

Leider funktioniert der Secondary VGA Patch nicht mehr bei der Xen 4.1 unstable, da grundlegende Funktionen bezüglich des PCI-Passtrough geändert wurden. Portierung ist in Arbeit. 

Edit: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Die Kernels von Kernel.org haben seit dem .26er die Xen-pvops Patches bereits enthalten... hätte mir viel Arbeit erspart. Sollte also für deine Zwecke passen, und erklärt auch deine Frage nach den unauffindbaren Patches. Und die Grundgebühr ist auch schon drin. 

Edit3: Soweit ich gerade aus den Sourcen rauslesen kann, ist allerdings nur der Xen-DomU support im Mainstream Kernel. Somit bleiben wohl nur die Gentoo Patches für den .34

Edit2: Da sich leider meine Nvidia-Dom0-karte seit kurzem der Bilddarstellung verweigert, könnte ich nicht weiter an der 3D-beschleunigung mit NV Treibern arbeiten, und sämtliche Patches für den fglrx (Zweitkarte jetzt auch ATI) haben bisher nur in Systemfreezes geendet. N' Fass Bier und +10 Internets für den ders zum laufen bekommt!


----------



## DragonTEC (20. September 2010)

Woa, ich hab deine edits gar nicht gesehen..



Bunkasan schrieb:


> Edit2: Da sich leider meine Nvidia-Dom0-karte seit kurzem der Bilddarstellung verweigert, könnte ich nicht weiter an der 3D-beschleunigung mit NV Treibern arbeiten, und sämtliche Patches für den fglrx (Zweitkarte jetzt auch ATI) haben bisher nur in Systemfreezes geendet. N' Fass Bier und +10 Internets für den ders zum laufen bekommt!



Da glaub ich hab ich was gelesen und vermute zumindest ich weiß, warum deine nvidia nicht mehr will:

Installing Xen on Ubuntu 9.10 | Brandon's Blog

Bereich "Install Xen Kernel Sources" 3. Abschnitt:


> Unfortunately, the pv-ops kernel will not work with binary graphics  drivers provided by Nvidia. Since I have an Nvidia graphics card (and  want to use the binary drivers) I need to use the standard Xen kernel.  The standard Xen kernel is still version 2.6.18, however luckily Andrew  Lyon maintains forward ported patches for Gentoo that we can use on our Ubuntu install.


also brauchst du wohl n kernel ohne pv-ops, damit die nvidia wieder läuft..


und okay, der 2.6.35er kernel is wohl erstmal gestrichen.. hatte mich verlesen und das is tatsächlich erstmal nur domU.. schade eigentlich.. grade die virtuallisierungs- und energy- optionen klangen grade für n heimserver sehr interessant.. naja, mal gucken wie lange die ports dafür noch brauchen..

ich kauf mir morgen ne pci lan karte und bastel mir dann nen 34er kernel mit den suse backports..


€1: Hab vllt noch etwas interessantes gefunden.. jeremy hat seit vorgestern n neues "stable" release von seinem branch: http://lists.xensource.com/archives/html/xen-devel/2009-09/msg00806.html -> 
 git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/jeremy/xen.git xen/master vllt hilft dir das ja ein bisschen weiter bunkasan..

€2: Ich hab grad noch einen Tipp von einem aus der Xen-Mailingliste bekommen: Angeblich ist der 2.6.35er Kernel aus Ubuntu sowohl voll Xen-kompatibel, als auch als .deb paket erhältlich.. wär das eventuell noch ne sehr praktische alternative? die info wundert mich zwar etwas, da 2.6.35 afaik nur domU unterstützt, aber ich werds einfach mal versuchen..


----------



## Bunkasan (20. September 2010)

Ach, die NV verweigert nicht nur die Bildausgabe sondern jeglichen dienst. Die hats hinter sich. Aber trotzdem danke.

Kleiner Tipp, schnapp dir anstelle der patches gleich den Suse 2.6.34 Kernel
Index of /repositories/Base:/Kernel/standard/src

Wie du den kompiliert bekommst, findest du im Script.

Edit: Hab mir den Kernel gerade mal angesehen, ist genauso ein PVUSB Kernel wie der SLES 11.

Die beiden anderen werd ich mir auch mal zu gemüte führen.


----------



## DragonTEC (23. September 2010)

so, ich habs jetzt eeeendlich mal geschafft auch ein bissel zu basteln.. bin allerdings noch nicht all zu weit gekommen..

zuerst hab ich mal versucht, den ubuntu 2.6.35er server kernel mit nem xen unstable zu benutzen (ich mag halt n 35er haben ^^ ).. zu meiner überraschung hat das auch FAST geklappt.. kernel (obwohl nicht explizit xen version) startet.. so halb.. nach dem "Scrubbing free RAM" schritt kommt mir dann meine konsole abhanden und irgendwo, ich glaub vor dem "copy kernel to physical ram" schritt hängt er dann.. verhalten is mit 4.0.1 stable genau so wie bei 4.1 unstable..

danach hab ich mal versucht, nen 2.6.34er vanilla kernel mit den gentoo / suse backport patches zu bauen.. da hings aber nach ner halben stunde irgendwo bei irgendwas.. kein bock mehr gehabt.. sein gelassen..

das bunkasan script is auch relativ früh ausgestiegen mit:

...
Statusinformationen werden eingelesen...
E: Paket libxen3-dev kann nicht gefunden werden
E: Paket libxen3 kann nicht gefunden werden

DANN, weil mir irgendwie langweilig war, hab ich mal geguckt was eigentlich im Debian squeeze repo drin is, und siehe da: Da schwirrt ein Xen 4.0 genau so rum wie n fertiger 32er Xen kernel.. alles installiert, läuft.. also aufn ersten blick startet und xm list macht was.. was interessantes wie domUs bauen, vga passthrough oder sonstwas, hab ich noch nciht gemacht.. war für heute glaub ich auch genug..

Was ich mich jetzt aber frage: hat der debian 32er kernel eigentlich irgendwelche nachteile gegenüber den ganzen anderen 32er custom kernel? jeremeys kernel ist ja glaub ich auch nur n 32er kernel, oder?

€1: mein 35er Kernel hängt (habs mit xencons=text-80x60,keep rausgefisch) bei:
Mapping kernel into physical mmory
about to get started...

danach kommen 2 traps.c:2302:d0 Domain attempted WRMSR 00000000000000002ff from 00000000:00000c00 to 000000000:00000000000.


----------



## Bunkasan (24. September 2010)

Das mag daran liegen, dass der Ubuntu.35er auch nur ein DomU kernel ist. Zumindest der im Ubuntu git repo, und ich habs ehrlich gesagt noch nie probiert nen non-xen-kernel nach dem Hypervisor zu booten, kanns also nicht als Fehlerquelle bestätigen. 

Das mit meinem Script liegt daran, das es eben wirklich explizit unter/für Ubuntu gemacht wurde, und sich das paket unter debian einfach anders nennt. Debian -- Package Search Results -- libxen-dev
Müsstest dir, um es zu benutzen, die Arbeit machen, die Pakete aus der downloadlist unter 'tools' anzupassen. Wo es aber dann noch hängen würde, steht in den Sternen, bzw im log.

Mit den patches auf nem vanilla bin ich auch nicht wirklich weit gekommen. Deshalb auch der Vorschlag mit dem Suse .34er, welchen ich grade mit großer Zufriedenheit am laufen habe. 

Solltest du allerdings VGA-Passtrough machen wollen, wirst du um den secvga.patch nicht rum kommen, da der ursprüngliche im xen 4.0x vorhandene, soweit ich das rausgelesen habe, auch primary nur mit ein paar Intel-onboard chips läuft, und das hat sich als meine 58er kurzzeitig solo war, auch so bestätigt. 

Solltest du nicht auf irgendwelche speziellen Features eines bestimmten Kernels verzichten wollen oder können, sollte es prinzipiell ziemlich egal sein welchen du am laufen hast. PVOPS ist eigentlich nur für domU´s wirklich interessant, PVUSB steigt bei mir sowieso immer beim einbinden des Controllers ins Windows aus, wäre allerdings deine Erfahrung damit interessant, und sonst unterscheidet sich der Xencode in den Kernels nicht allzusehr.

Würd an deiner stelle mal den Suse .34 aus meinem letzten Post versuche, vielleicht klappts dann auch mitm Netzwerk.


----------



## DragonTEC (24. September 2010)

ja, das der ubuntu kernel wohl nur domU supportet, da bin ich auch grad irgendwie drauf gekommen.. man man man, nicht mal leuten auf der xen mailing liste kann man trauen.. ^^

ich glaub, um zu verstehen, was du mit dem suse kernel gemacht hast, muss ich mir erstmal dein script umschreiben.. das gance xs xc xt geraffel ist nicht wirklcih leserlich.. aber dann wird das mein nächster versuch ^^


----------



## Bunkasan (24. September 2010)

Bekenne mich der Tippfaulheit für schuldig. Deshalb auch die Pfad-extremabkürzung. 

Das essentielle für den Suse ist, das rpm mit "rpm2targz" in ein .tar.gz umzuwandeln, entpacken, die ganzen patches.*.tar-gz zu entpacken, und dann über die series.conf patchen lassen. Dann noch die xen.config aus der config.tar.bz2 entpacken und backe backe kernel... 

Das einzige was du dazu ausm script brauchst ist


```
for f in patches.*.tar.bz2; do tar xfj $f || break; done
for p in $(./guards $(./arch-symbols) < series.conf); do patch -d $ks -p1 < $p || break; done
```
Der rest ist nur Downloaden, umwandeln, entpacken und aufräumen.

Edit: und zum besseren Verständnis:

xs='/usr/src/xen'
xt=$xs'/tools'
xp=$xt'/patches' 
xc=$xt'/config'

kd= das jeweilige kernel-source directory
xd= das jeweilige xen-source directory


----------



## DragonTEC (24. September 2010)

ja, so ähnlich hatte ich das auch aus dem script gelesen.. wobei ich noch nicht bei rpm2targz war.. wo haste das denn her? das mit den patches hatte ich soweit verstanden, edoch frag ich mich, wo du die series.conf herhast.. die is in deinem targz nicht drin..


----------



## Bunkasan (24. September 2010)

http://slackware.osuosl.org/slackware_source/a/rpm2tgz/rpm2targz

Das sollte ich wohl noch zu den tools hinzufügen... ganz vergessen... 

Die series.conf findet sich im kernel-source

Mal ein kleines howto:

nachdem du das rpm entpackt hast findest du folgende Struktur im Verzeichenis:


```
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     4096 2010-09-24 01:52 ./
drwxr-xr-x 12 root root     4096 2010-09-24 01:52 ../
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root     1092 2010-09-24 01:52 apply-patches*
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root     1455 2010-09-24 01:52 arch-symbols*
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root     1711 2010-09-24 01:52 built-in-where*
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root      436 2010-09-24 01:52 check-for-config-changes*
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root      775 2010-09-24 01:52 check-supported-list*
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root     1605 2010-09-24 01:52 compute-PATCHVERSION.sh*
-rw-r--r--  1 root root      129 2010-09-24 01:52 config.addon.tar.bz2
-rw-r--r--  1 root root     1528 2010-09-24 01:52 config.conf
-rw-r--r--  1 root root      238 2010-09-24 01:52 config.sh
-rw-r--r--  1 root root   210917 2010-09-24 01:52 config.tar.bz2
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root     1351 2010-09-24 01:52 configtool.pl*
-rw-r--r--  1 root root      413 2010-09-24 01:52 devel-post.sh
-rw-r--r--  1 root root      138 2010-09-24 01:52 devel-pre.sh
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root     3155 2010-09-24 01:52 extract-modaliases*
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root     1237 2010-09-24 01:52 find-provides*
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root     1588 2010-09-24 01:52 group-source-files.pl*
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root     7632 2010-09-24 01:52 guards*
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root     2661 2010-09-24 01:52 kabi.pl*
-rw-r--r--  1 root root      426 2010-09-24 01:52 kabi.tar.bz2
-rw-r--r--  1 root root    26902 2010-09-24 01:52 kernel-binary.spec.in
-rw-r--r--  1 root root     3239 2010-09-24 01:52 kernel-docs.spec.in
-rw-r--r--  1 root root     2190 2010-09-24 01:52 kernel-module-subpackage
-rw-r--r--  1 root root   819636 2010-09-24 01:52 kernel-source.changes
-rw-r--r--  1 root root      111 2010-09-24 01:52 kernel-source.rpmlintrc
-rw-r--r--  1 root root   625967 2010-09-24 01:52 kernel-source.spec
-rw-r--r--  1 root root     7429 2010-09-24 01:52 kernel-source.spec.in
-rw-r--r--  1 root root      739 2010-09-24 01:52 kernel-spec-macros
-rw-r--r--  1 root root     2122 2010-09-24 01:52 kernel-syms.spec.in
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 67633622 2010-09-24 01:52 linux-2.6.34.tar.bz2
-rw-r--r--  1 root root     2029 2010-09-24 01:52 macros.kernel-source
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root     7423 2010-09-24 01:52 mkspec*
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root     3538 2010-09-24 01:52 modversions*
-rw-r--r--  1 root root     1111 2010-09-24 01:52 old-packages.conf
-rw-r--r--  1 root root     3481 2010-09-24 01:52 package-descriptions
-rw-r--r--  1 root root      129 2010-09-24 01:52 patches.addon.tar.bz2
-rw-r--r--  1 root root    49300 2010-09-24 01:52 patches.apparmor.tar.bz2
-rw-r--r--  1 root root    80888 2010-09-24 01:52 patches.arch.tar.bz2
-rw-r--r--  1 root root   132128 2010-09-24 01:52 patches.drivers.tar.bz2
-rw-r--r--  1 root root   121004 2010-09-24 01:52 patches.fixes.tar.bz2
-rw-r--r--  1 root root      129 2010-09-24 01:52 patches.kabi.tar.bz2
-rw-r--r--  1 root root      136 2010-09-24 01:52 patches.kernel.org.tar.bz2
-rw-r--r--  1 root root     3934 2010-09-24 01:52 patches.rpmify.tar.bz2
-rw-r--r--  1 root root      127 2010-09-24 01:52 patches.rt.tar.bz2
-rw-r--r--  1 root root   862176 2010-09-24 01:52 patches.suse.tar.bz2
-rw-r--r--  1 root root    33729 2010-09-24 01:52 patches.trace.tar.bz2
-rw-r--r--  1 root root  1952353 2010-09-24 01:52 patches.xen.tar.bz2
-rw-r--r--  1 root root     2804 2010-09-24 01:52 post.sh
-rw-r--r--  1 root root     1182 2010-09-24 01:52 postun.sh
-rw-r--r--  1 root root      950 2010-09-24 01:52 pre.sh
-rw-r--r--  1 root root      138 2010-09-24 01:52 preun.sh
-rw-r--r--  1 root root      345 2010-09-24 01:52 README.KSYMS
-rw-r--r--  1 root root    15506 2010-09-24 01:52 README.SUSE
-rw-r--r--  1 root root    38401 2010-09-24 01:52 series.conf
-rw-r--r--  1 root root      329 2010-09-24 01:52 source-post.sh
-rw-r--r--  1 root root      107 2010-09-24 01:52 source-timestamp
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root     2218 2010-09-24 01:52 split-modules*
-rw-r--r--  1 root root   135384 2010-09-24 01:52 supported.conf
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    16869 2010-09-24 01:52 symsets.pl*
```

Das  linux-2.6.34.tar.bz2 ist der eigentliche source code, einfach auch entpacken.

dann einfach


```
for f in patches.*.tar.bz2; do tar xfj $f || break; done
for p in $(./guards $(./arch-symbols) < series.conf); do patch -d   linux-2.6.34 -p1 < $p || break; done
```

drüber laufen lassen. Damit wird der Sourcecode gepacht.

Dann nur noch die "xen" aus der "config.tar.bz2" als ".config" in das eigentlich Sourceverzeichnis kopiert, und schon kannst du backen.


----------



## DragonTEC (24. September 2010)

haha, das is aber deutlich länger als das rpm2tgz, was ich grad gefunden hab:

SLUG_Wiki: Rpm2tgz

meins funktioniert auch, allerdings hab ich depp grad den gesamten kernel ins /usr/src verzeichnis ohne unterordner entpackt.. -.- bin dann mal aufräumen.


----------



## Bunkasan (24. September 2010)

Yeah, deins rockt wirklich. Lässt einfach rpm2cpio die ganze arbeit machen...


----------



## DragonTEC (24. September 2010)

ah, jetzt hab ich einiges besser gerafft.. vielen dank für die anleitung!

ich dachte immer, dein script bezieht sich auf die sachen in deinem zip, aber davon hast du ja gar nix mehr genommen.. 

naja, kommt davon, wenn man ließt, ohne vorher mal zu entpacken 

so, kernel baut, ich geh pennen und hoffe, morgen vom duft frisch gebackenen kernels geweckt zu werden..


----------



## DragonTEC (25. September 2010)

so, nun bin ich ne ganze ecke weiter.. (deshalb auch der doppelpost und kein edit für die leute mit abo..)

der kernel (der suse 34er) und xen 4.0.1 stable laufen prima und ne erste debian hvm hab ich auch schon erstellt.. das vnc vorwarding is ja mega geil..

nun hab ich aber noch ein paar baustellen:

1. xen auf LVMs.. irgendwie mag der meine device definitionen in der domU.cfg nicht.. sehen wie folgt aus:

disk = ['phy:XEN_VMs/domU1,sda1,w','phy:XEN_VMs/domU1_swap,sda2,w','phy:/dev/loop0,hda:cdrom,r']
habs auch schon mit nem /dev/ vor der volumegroup versucht, aber das wollte er irgendwie auch net.. natürlich auch schon mit ioemu: vor dem zieldevice und auch mit hda1 statt sda1.. 

wird alles mit "qemu: ignoring not-understood drive `sda1'" quitiert..

2. bridging
mit den standardmitteln (also die xenbr0) geht das irgendwie nicht.. bridge ist zwar da laut brctl show, aber beim starten der VMs kommt immer ein 

Error: Device 0 (vif) could not be connected. Hotplug scripts not working.

also momentan noch vms ohne netz 

3. vga passthrough..

hier häng ich momentan noch am hiding der vga vor der dom0.. das 'xen-pciback.hide=(06:00.0)(06:00.1)' nach dem kernel in der grub2 wird scheinbar noch komplett ignoriert..

nun ja, mal gucken, wie es weiter geht.. ich bin vorsichtig optimistisch


----------



## Bunkasan (25. September 2010)

Bisschen zu spät für dich, aber seit heute ist mein Script auch voll Debian testing funktional...  Noch bisschen glattbügeln und ich lads hoch. hab hier auch grad squeeze am laufen. 

Zu 1.

'phy:/dev/mapper/blablabla,hda,w',

Zu 2.

Unter xen 4.0 wird die xenbridge eth0 genannt, weshalb auch immer. 

Zu 3.

beim Suse 2.6.34 musst du "pciback.hide=" ohne das xen vorne verwenden. Hat mich auch ne weile geärgert.


----------



## DragonTEC (25. September 2010)

hey,

danke für den super tipp mit dem /dev/mapper! wo hast du das denn her? ^^ geht jetzt jedenfalls, wobei mir aufgefallen ist, das die performance als hda signifikant schlechter ist als als sda..

das mit der eth0 ist allerdings nicht das problem.. tritt auch auf, wenn ich dem domU eth0 sage, genau so wie, wenn ich ne ganz anderen bridgenamen nehme..

pciback.hide funktioniert leider auch nicht.. ist ihm, genau wie xen-pciback.hide, total egal.. ich versuch allerdings, die primary graka zu hiden, weil meine sec. grad in RMA ist.. geht das überhaupt?

€: Nachtrag: pciback.hide funktioniert auch nicht mit nem anderen gerät wie nem usb controler..


----------



## Bunkasan (25. September 2010)

Mit xen und lvm´s spiel ich mich schon seit ca 2 Jahren, aber erst jetzt, nachdem der GFX-Passtrough ausgereift ist, mein Haupsystem vom Dualboot umgerüstet. 

Normalerweise sollte er, wenn du die /etc/network/interfaces konfiguriert hast, beim start des xend die bridge automatisch einrichten. Sieht dann in etwa so aus:


```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx  
          inet Adresse:xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx  Bcast:192.168.xxx.255  Maske:255.255.255.0
          inet6-Adresse: xxxx::xxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metrik:1
          RX packets:1253 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:955 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0 
          RX bytes:207634 (202.7 KiB)  TX bytes:213937 (208.9 KiB)

lo        Link encap:Lokale Schleife  
          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0
          inet6-Adresse: ::1/128 Gültigkeitsbereich:Maschine
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metrik:1
          RX packets:203 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:203 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0 
          RX bytes:1245473 (1.1 MiB)  TX bytes:1245473 (1.1 MiB)

peth0     Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx  
          inet6-Adresse: xxxx::xxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING PROMISC MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metrik:1
          RX packets:7350 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:6708 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 
          RX bytes:6261079 (5.9 MiB)  TX bytes:1090015 (1.0 MiB)
          Interrupt:18 

vif1.0    Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse fe:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff  
          inet6-Adresse: fe80::fcff:ffff:feff:ffff/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING PROMISC MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metrik:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:2 overruns:0 carrier:0
          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:32 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```
Hier mal meine grubconfig:


```
#!/bin/sh
exec tail -n +3 $0
# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries. Simply type the
# menu entries you want to add after this comment. Be careful not to change
# the "exec tail" line above.
menuentry "Xen 4.0 / Debian kernel Suse 2.6.34" --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    insmod ext2
    set root='(hd0,msdos2)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set d8ae04ca-4a92-4a47-810f-9927fbbef35f
    multiboot /boot/xen.gz cpufreq=xen cpuidle noreboot  loglvl=all guest_loglvl=all  vga=gfx-1280x1024x16
    module /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.34-xen dummy=dummy root=UUID=d8ae04ca-4a92-4a47-810f-9927fbbef35f intel_iommu=on ro nomodeset rootdelay=90 pciback.permissive pciback.hide=(00:1a.0)(00:1a.1)(00:1a.2)(00:1a.7)(03:00.0)(04:00.0)(04:00.1)(05:00.0)(09:00.0)(09:02.0) reassign_resources video=uvesafb:1280x1024-16,mtrr:3,ywrap,v86d
    module /boot/initrd.img-2.6.34-xen
}
```
Ja, es geht, allerdings darfst du sie dann erst nach dem systemstart vorm system verstecken, dazu kannst du das script verwenden:


```
BDFS='0000:xx:xx.x 0000:xx:xx.x'
for BDF in $BDFS
do
        [ ! -e /sys/bus/pci/devices/$BDF/driver/unbind ] || \
        echo -n $BDF > /sys/bus/pci/devices/$BDF/driver/unbind
        echo -n $BDF > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/pciback/new_slot
        echo -n $BDF > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/pciback/bind
        ls -l /sys/bus/pci/drivers/pciback/bind | grep $BDF
        DEV=`echo $BDF | cut -b 6-12`
        DES=`lspci | grep $DEV | awk '{printf $2" "$3" "$4" "$5" "$6}'`
        if [ $? = 0 ]
            then echo "[ OK ]    "$DEV"    "$DES
            else echo "[fail]    "$DEV"    "$DES
        fi
done
```
EDIT: Wegen der etwas mauen Performance der LVM´s nutze ich diese auch nur für test-domU´s, Mein 7er hab ich auf nem eigenen raid.


----------



## DragonTEC (26. September 2010)

so, bin mal wieder weitergekommen.. beim pciback-hide war das problem, das das xen pciback nur als modul im kernel war.. is wohl so standard in der suse config.. das hab ich jetzt mal direkt reingebaut und schon sieht das ganze freundlicher aus..

primary vga passthrough geht zwar immernoch nicht, aber da versuch ich jetzt mal den xen testing branch anstatt dem 4.0.1er release..

was macht eigentlich das nomodeset im grub kernel-part?

€: so, testing branch erster erfolg: die network bridge haut jetzt hin.. im stable hat er mir gar keine vif, veth und tap devices angelegt, nun läufts.. primary vga passthrough SCHEINT auch zu funktionieren.. ich krieg jedenfalls keinen fehler mehr.. aber an der vga kommt auch noch nix an.. mal gucken..


----------



## Bunkasan (27. September 2010)

nomodeset deaktiviert das Kernel mode setting, hatte es mit reingenommen als ich noch mit der Konsolenauflösung gekämpft hatte.

Für VGA-Passtrough brauchst du aber, ausgenommen einige Intel-onboard Chips, defintiv den secvga.patch resp. das VBAR-PBAR mapping.

EDIT: Um auf dein Posting im Scriptthread bezug zu nehmen, in xen 4.1 unstable ist das VBAR-PBAR mapping bereits integriert.


----------



## DragonTEC (30. September 2010)

sag mal, hast du schon erfahrungen mit dem stubdom als device mapper? das qemu-dm läuft bei mir jetzt prima.. nur die gleiche vm mit stubdom-dm will nicht.. scheint zwar erst alles zu klappen, dann legt er sich aber mit einem "could not unpause domU" auf die nase..

ach ja, lustiges nebenprojekt.. ich versuch grade die LVM PV zu verschlüsseln, in der meine gäste laufen.. lustigerweise kann das luks wohl nicht, also hab ich mir jetzt mit truecrypt ne partition verschlüsselt und darin die pv erstellt.. funktioniert erstaunlich gut.. 

€: bääähhh.. ich werd wahnsinnig.. wenn ich ne domU von cd boote geht das (hab mal n deb installer genommen).. dann kann ich das auch installieren und alles läuft prima.. nur beim starten kann er das ding ums verrecken nciht booten "could not reed the boot device".. kann mich auch von der cd problemlos per chroot einloggen und dann prima auf dem ding arbeiten, n neuen kernel installieren, grub konfigurieren und whatever.. ich frag mich echt, warum er meine lvm lv nicht booten kann, wenn gleichzeitig das cdrom image wunderbar funktioniert.. is ne hvm und gebootet wird mit nem grub2.. disk hab ich schon als sda, ioemu:sda, hda und ioemu:hda probiert..


----------



## Bunkasan (30. September 2010)

Erfahrung ja, aber nicht die besten. PCI-Passtrough wollte nicht auf Anhieb, und ohne blieb er im blocked state stehen. hab mich dann noch nicht weiter damit beschäftigt, wobei Sicherheits- und Performanceaspekte absolut dafür sprechen würden.

Von den unverschlüsselten LV's konntest du aber booten, oder? Hatte bisher auch nur probleme bei phy-devs als sda unter Windows, aber auch noch nicht weiter damit beschäftigt. Vielleicht sollteich mal aufhören pausenlos am Script zu schrauben und auf das wesentliche konzentrieren...


----------



## DragonTEC (30. September 2010)

arg, sachen gibts..

falls irgendwer hier über google mal drauf stößt:

Falls ihr über den Deb-Installer ne HVM domU installiert habt und er, nachdem der Installer durchgelaufen ist, partou nicht von der disk booten will und immer ein "could not read the boot device" kommt, änder einfach den modus von sda oder hda auf xvda, und schon gehts..

kopf -> wand


----------



## Bunkasan (30. September 2010)

Dachte ich mir schon. Also nicht Windows spezifisch. Hatte heute ein ähnliches erlebnis mit " (vif) could not be connected. Hotplug..." bis ich auf die idee kam, mal zu schauen ob das netbk im Kernel einkompiliert ist. Crash your head to keyboard to continue...

BTW: Hatte mit dem .36 unter Ubuntu keine probleme mit xend und konsorten. Nutzt du bei deinem Deb upstart?


----------



## DragonTEC (30. September 2010)

So, everything up and running, und ich muss sagen, ich bin doch beeindruckt..

hab mal geguckt, was ich für schreibraten habe:

Dom0: ca. 3000 MB/sec Read, ca. 100 MB/sec Write
DomU: ca. 2800 MB/sec Read, ca. 60 MB/sec Write

find ich doch schon beeindruckend, vorallem wenn man bedenkt, wo die domU durchgeschliffen wird:

physische disk
-> physische partition
-> truecrypt encrypted
-> LVM PV
-> LVM VG
-> LVM LV
-> DomU disk
-> DomU partition

ach ja, und: ne, hab noch ein sysvinit laufen.. das wurde beim usb stick installer wohl einfach draufgehauen.. werd da glaub ich mal upstart nachziehen, falls es noch probleme gibt.. aber eigentlich läuft die dom0 jetzt und mehr als VMs hosten soll die ja eh nicht.. mal schauen.. is aber n guter tipp


€: vga passthrough SUXXXXX  mir fliegt die vm schon um die ohren, wenn ich gfx_passthru nur aktiviere, ohne überhaupt ne grafikkarte zu übergeben.. der hvmloader bootet dann nur noch in einen qemu monitor, und das wars  hab aber auch keine wirkliche fehlermeldung im log..

€2: großer schritt weiter.. ich kann nur jedem empfehlen ehtchn (XEN_EHTCHN) und gntdev (XEN_GRANT_USER) fest in den kernel zu kompilieren und nicht nur als module zu haben, oder zumindest die module dann tatsächlich auch zu laden, damit man die entsprechenden devices unter /etc/xen hat.. nun funktionieren qemu-dm und studdom-dm prima und auch mit einem gfx_passthrough fliegt mir noch nciht die vm um die ohren.. lustigerweise brauch die stubdoms ewig zum booten, wenn auch sie im aktiven system genau so schnell sind wie qemus.. konnte hier auch mit benchmarks keinen unterschied feststellen.. morgen is dann gfx-passthrough dran..


----------



## DragonTEC (4. Oktober 2010)

kennt sich eigentlcih jemand mit dem powermanagement unter xen aus? ich wollt heut mal n bissel an meinem cool'n'quiet rumspielen, musste aber feststellen, dass das im kernel gar nicht aktiv ist, sondern xen da die kontrolle übernommen hat.. dies funktioniert für MHz auch prima, nur vcore scheint überhaupt nicht betroffen zu sein ist aber n zentrales mittel um strom zu sparen.. 

€: hmm.. vga passthrough klappt irgendwie immernoch nicht.. ich hab jetzt auch mal emin bios in den /tools/firmware/vgabios ordner gepackt, aber irgendwie interessiert ihn das nicht.. er hängt sich immernoch beim starten des vga bios auf, krepiert da und fliegt dann mit einem device model is not ready oder so späßen.. was macht denn dein script da genau bunkasan?


----------



## Bunkasan (4. Oktober 2010)

Das Bios einkompilieren musst du (oder zumindest ich) nur bei der 4.0x, bei der 4.1 war es nicht mehr nötig. Im Script wird das Bios in "vgabios-pt.bin" umbenannt und nach  "/tools/firmware/vgabios/" kopiert. Danach ist ein rekompile notwendig. Versuchst du eigentlich noch den primary passthrough oder ist deine zweitkarte aus der RMA zurück? Beim primary musst du die Karte ja direkt vorm start der VM hiden, da dabei das Bild der dom0 flöten geht. Was zumindest bei mir mit dem .36 beim letzten versuch nicht mehr möglich war. Gab scheinbar ne änderung in der "/sys/bus/drivers/pciback/*" struktur. Habe ich aber noch nich weiter verfolgt.


----------



## DragonTEC (4. Oktober 2010)

jap, versuch immernoch primary.. RMA halt.. aber das hiden der primary geht ohne probleme.. hatte am anfang n paar probs weil die xen bridge sich am anfang nicht connecten kann und ohne monitor is selbst ein dhclient eintippen schwierig..  aber mit static IP adressen klappts jetzt, die graka is gehided und eigentlich läuft alles.. nur fliegt mir halt mein device model immer um die ohren..


----------



## Bunkasan (4. Oktober 2010)

Hast du eigentlich schon (erfolgreich) versucht andere hardware in die vm einzubinden?


----------



## Jared566 (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

Wäre schön wenn ihr dazu eine Anleitung verfassen könntet, mich interessiert das Thema nämlich auch 

Entweder hier im Forum, ansonsten könnte ich euch auch Webspace oder ein Wiki zur verfügung stellen 

Was muss denn jetzt alles installiert werden damit ich unter Ubuntu 10.04 xen mit vga-passthrou zum laufen bekomme? Von mir aus auch unter Debian ^^

Mfg Jared


----------



## DragonTEC (6. Oktober 2010)

Ja, ne Anleitung werd ich definitiv schreiben, sobald das ganze mal stabil läuft und ich auch was zum anleiten habe.. 

Generell brauchst du eigentlich nur nen neuen kernel und ne xen version.. die kann dir sogar das bunkasan-script installieren, siehe anderer threat im gleichen forum..

Allerdings eine Warhnung vorweg: das is noch sehr experimentel, also bitte nicht auf nem system testen, das du grade produktiv nutzt 

ansonsten brauchst du softwarmäßig eigentlich nicht viel mehr.. interessanter wirds bei der hardware.. wenn die nämlich das ganze nicht unterstützt, wirds schwierig.. ich hab zwar gelesen, das genze funktioniert auch ohne iommu hardware mit ner paravirtualisierten VM anstatt ner richtigen VM, aber dafür mag ich meine hand nicht ins feuer legen.. was hast du denn bei dir unterm schreibtisch stehen?

€: @ Bunkasan: ja, andere hardware geht ohne probleme.. nur wenn gfx_passthru enabled ist, krieg ich anstatt meiner VM nur immer den doofen qemu monitor


----------



## Jared566 (6. Oktober 2010)

noch habe ich einen q6600 + hd4850 auf einem ASUS P5WD2-E Premium. Dazu habe ich noch eine 7300SE rumliegen, die ich ja für die 1. Maschine nutzen kann und die 4580 dann durchschleifen lasse.

Wenn es denn mit meiner Hardware laufen sollte ^^


----------



## Bunkasan (6. Oktober 2010)

@ Jared: Da dein Board mit dem 975X Chipsatz kein VT-d unterstüzt, bleibt dir nur die Paravirtualisierung. Dort laufen dir allerdings nur Linuxkernels, da der nicht quelloffene Windowskernel nicht angepasst oder ausgetauscht werden kann. PCI Passtrough ist bei PV-Gästen relativ einfach, aber ob VGA möglich ist, kann ich dir auf Anhieb nicht sagen.

@ Dragontec: Das mit dem Qemu Monitor ist normal. Sobald du den gfx-passthrough aktivierst hast du nur noch auf der entsprechenden Hardware Bildausgabe. Zumindest theoretisch. Komischerweise bootet er bei mir das Windows bei deaktiviertem gfx-passtrough erst im VNC-Fenster um dann den Anmeldebildschirm und Windows selbst auf der eingebundenen Grafikkarte auszugeben. Im VNC bleibt der Bootscreen stehen.


----------



## DragonTEC (6. Oktober 2010)

das das normal is freut mich ja theoretisch.. praktisch läd der aber ums verrecken das domU bios nich.. xm dmesg sieht so aus:


```
(XEN) domctl.c:981:d0 memory_map:add: gfn=e0000 mfn=d0000 nr_mfns=10000
(XEN) HVM2: pci dev 03:0 bar 14 size 01000000: f0000008
(XEN) domctl.c:981:d0 memory_map:add: gfn=f1000 mfn=fe9e0 nr_mfns=20
(XEN) HVM2: pci dev 05:0 bar 18 size 00020000: f1000004
(XEN) HVM2: pci dev 05:0 bar 30 size 00020000: f1020000
(XEN) HVM2: pci dev 03:0 bar 10 size 00000100: 0000c001
(XEN) HVM2: pci dev 04:0 bar 10 size 00000100: 0000c101
(XEN) HVM2: pci dev 04:0 bar 14 size 00000100: f1040000
(XEN) HVM2: pci dev 05:0 bar 20 size 00000100: 0000c201
(XEN) domctl.c:1037:d0 ioport_map:add f_gport=c200 f_mport=e000 np=100
(XEN) HVM2: pci dev 01:2 bar 20 size 00000020: 0000c301
(XEN) HVM2: pci dev 01:1 bar 20 size 00000010: 0000c321
(XEN) HVM2: Multiprocessor initialisation:
(XEN) HVM2:  - CPU0 ... 48-bit phys ... fixed MTRRs ... var MTRRs [3/8] ... done.
(XEN) HVM2:  - CPU1 ... 48-bit phys ... fixed MTRRs ... var MTRRs [3/8] ... done.
(XEN) HVM2: Testing HVM environment:
(XEN) HVM2:  - REP INSB across page boundaries ... passed
(XEN) HVM2:  - GS base MSRs and SWAPGS ... passed
(XEN) HVM2: Passed 2 of 2 tests
(XEN) HVM2: Writing SMBIOS tables ...
(XEN) HVM2: Loading ROMBIOS ...
(XEN) HVM2: 9660 bytes of ROMBIOS high-memory extensions:
(XEN) HVM2:   Relocating to 0xfc000000-0xfc0025bc ... done
(XEN) HVM2: Creating MP tables ...
(XEN) HVM2: Loading VGABIOS of passthroughed gfx ...
(XEN) HVM2: Loading PCI Option ROM ...
(XEN) HVM2:  - Manufacturer: http://etherboot.org
(XEN) HVM2:  - Product name: gPXE
(XEN) HVM2: Loading ACPI ...
(XEN) HVM2:  - Lo data: 000ea020-000ea04f
(XEN) HVM2:  - Hi data: fc002800-fc01291f
(XEN) HVM2: vm86 TSS at fc012c00
(XEN) HVM2: BIOS map:
(XEN) HVM2:  c0000-cefff: VGA BIOS
(XEN) HVM2:  cf000-dcfff: Etherboot ROM
(XEN) HVM2:  eb000-eb17b: SMBIOS tables
(XEN) HVM2:  f0000-fffff: Main BIOS
(XEN) HVM2: E820 table:
(XEN) HVM2:  [00]: 00000000 - 0009e000: RAM
(XEN) HVM2:  [01]: 0009e000 - 0009fc00: RESERVED
(XEN) HVM2:  [02]: 0009fc00 - 000a0000: RESERVED
(XEN) HVM2:  HOLE: 000a0000 - 000e0000
(XEN) HVM2:  [03]: 000e0000 - 00100000: RESERVED
(XEN) HVM2:  [04]: 00100000 - 40000000: RAM
(XEN) HVM2:  HOLE: 40000000 - fc000000
(XEN) HVM2:  [05]: fc000000 - 00000000: RESERVED
(XEN) HVM2: Invoking ROMBIOS ...
(XEN) HVM2: $Revision: 1.221 $ $Date: 2008/12/07 17:32:29 $
```
qemu-log:

```
domid: 2
config qemu network with xen bridge for  tap2.0 xen0
Using xvda for guest's hda
Using file /dev/mapper/XEN_VMs-domU in read-write mode
Watching /local/domain/0/device-model/2/logdirty/cmd
Watching /local/domain/0/device-model/2/command
Watching /local/domain/2/cpu
qemu_map_cache_init nr_buckets = 10000 size 4194304
shared page at pfn feffd
buffered io page at pfn feffb
Guest uuid = b0b9d002-4184-1628-0202-449ab7bb4cff
Time offset set 0
pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:1f.0/config
pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:1f.0/config
pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:1f.0/config
Register xen platform.
Done register platform.
platform_fixed_ioport: changed ro/rw state of ROM memory area. now is rw state.
xs_read(/local/domain/0/device-model/2/xen_extended_power_mgmt): read error
Log-dirty: no command yet.
I/O request not ready: 0, ptr: 0, port: 0, data: 0, count: 0, size: 0
I/O request not ready: 0, ptr: 0, port: 0, data: 0, count: 0, size: 0
vcpu-set: watch node error.
xs_read(/local/domain/2/log-throttling): read error
qemu: ignoring not-understood drive `/local/domain/2/log-throttling'
medium change watch on `/local/domain/2/log-throttling' - unknown device, ignored
dm-command: hot insert pass-through pci dev
register_real_device: Assigning real physical device 06:00.0 ...
register_real_device: Enable MSI translation via per device option
register_real_device: Disable power management
pt_iomul_init: Error: pt_iomul_init: No such device: setup io multiplexing failed! 0x6:0x0.0x0
pt_register_regions: IO region registered (size=0x10000000 base_addr=0xd000000c)
pt_register_regions: IO region registered (size=0x00020000 base_addr=0xfe9e0004)
pt_register_regions: IO region registered (size=0x00000100 base_addr=0x0000e001)
pt_register_regions: Expansion ROM registered (size=0x00020000 base_addr=0xfe9c0002)
pt_msi_setup: msi mapped with pirq 57
pci_intx: intx=1
register_real_device: Real physical device 06:00.0 registered successfuly!
IRQ type = MSI-INTx
char device redirected to /dev/pts/2
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
pt_iomem_map: e_phys=e0000000 maddr=d0000000 type=8 len=268435456 index=0 first_map=1
pt_iomem_map: e_phys=f1000000 maddr=fe9e0000 type=0 len=131072 index=2 first_map=1
pt_ioport_map: e_phys=c200 pio_base=e000 len=256 index=4 first_map=1
```
das qemu log is außer ein paar consolenfehlern unauffällig und woanders find ich auch nix.. die domU läuft dann zwar, is aber nicht im Running-state und n output krieg ich auch nicht..

€: hab mal as qemu log noch reingepackt..

€2: bunkasan, wie hast du eigentlich dein graka bios exportiert? bei mir wollte gpu-z nicht und ich hab mir n bios aus der internet vga bios db gezogen.. vllt is das ja das problem?


----------



## Bunkasan (6. Oktober 2010)

Jap, er bleibt bei dir defintitiv beim laden des VGA BIOS stehen.


```
...
(XEN) HVM1: $Revision: 1.221 $ $Date: 2008/12/07 17:32:29 $
(XEN) stdvga.c:147:d1 entering stdvga and caching modes
...
```
Ich nehm auch ein nichtmal Vendor eigenes Asus BIOS für ne Sapphire Karte, das sollte das Problem nicht sein...

Da fällt mir noch was ein, ist das die ATI die du versuchst durchzureichen? Falls ja, musst du unbedingt auch den zugehörigen HDMI-Audiocontroller mit durchreichen.
Beides als ein Device mit 2 Funktionen zB: "04:00.0,1"

EDIT: Vollgas zurück... habe gerade festellen müssen, dass er bei mir an genau der selben stelle stehen bleibt, wenn ich bei der 4.1 gfx-passtrough aktiviere...


----------



## DragonTEC (6. Oktober 2010)

ja, is die ati, aber ich hab immer beide versucht mit durchzureichen.. als ich das log gezogen hab wars das erste mal ohne..


----------



## Bunkasan (6. Oktober 2010)

Bleibt er eigentlich nur bei der 4.1 oder auch bei der 4.0.x mit einkompiliertem patch und bios stehen?

Nochmal EDIT bevors auf der anderen Seite übersehen wird:  habe gerade festellen müssen, dass er bei mir an  genau der selben stelle stehen bleibt, wenn ich bei der 4.1  gfx-passtrough aktiviere...


----------



## DragonTEC (6. Oktober 2010)

meinst du mit 4.1 die testing oder die unstable?

das heißt, mit meiner aktuellen xen version hab ich eh gelitten? ich versuchs grad mal mit dem neuen 2.6.36er-rc6 kernel.. backt grad..


----------



## Bunkasan (6. Oktober 2010)

4.0.1 stable 
4.0.2 testing
4.1 unstable

Bei den ersten beiden kannst du den vga.patch verwenden und musst das VGA Bios umbennen und einkompilieren lassen.

Dachte erst daß die 4.1 das VBAR-PBAR mapping bereits integriert hat, bis mir gerade aufgefallen ist, daß ich die ganze Zeit den gfx-passtrough deaktiviert hatte, da er bei mir sowieso das Windows auf der sec VGA lädt, weshalb auch immer.

Am kernel sollte es nicht liegen, habe den passtrough bisher mit allen ohne Probleme hinbekommen.


----------



## DragonTEC (6. Oktober 2010)

das heißt du hast bei der 4.1er gfx_passthrou=0 und hast trotzdem gfx passthrou oO

wie lustig.. trotzdem noch performant wie üblich?


----------



## Bunkasan (6. Oktober 2010)

Absolut kein Unterschied von der Performance. Denke das liegt daran, daß Windows dank installiertem Treiber die Karte dann auch initialisiert. Wie es allerdings aufs nicht gemappte BIOS zugreift ist mir etwas schleierhaft.


----------



## DragonTEC (7. Oktober 2010)

soooooooooo!

dein tipp hat was gebracht, ohne gfx_passthru läuft das ding jetzt auf 4.1-unstable!!!

allerdings ist die performance noch unter aller sau und mir ist nicht gan z klar, warum eigentlich.. hdd performance is mit 5,2MB/s weit weit unter dem, was ich als hvm unter ubuntu hatte (da waren es 50) und selbst wenn ich der vm 5 von 6 kernen exklusiv gebe, so sind immernoch alle idle zu 30% ausgelastet und ganz normale operationen wie browsen etc. dauern ewig.. also alles in allem echt nicht schön..

wie hastn du dein VCPU/CPU mapping gemacht? hat deine dom0 immernoch alle vcpus oder nur noch die freien, die du nicht an VMs vergeben hast? ich hab beides versucht und beides bringt null unterschied.. sonst noch irgendwas zu beachten?


----------



## Bunkasan (7. Oktober 2010)

Ein wirklich erhebendes Gefühl wenn das erste mal die domU deine grafikkarte kapert, nicht wahr? 
Jetzt mit Windows HVM? Derartige Perfomanceprobleme hatte ich bisher noch nie erfahren müssen. Habe je der dom0 als auch domU alle 8 kerne (HT) dynamisch zugewiesen und selbst bei beiden dom´s idle nicht mehr als 5-10 max komplett Auslastung.


----------



## DragonTEC (7. Oktober 2010)

bäähhh, versuch nie vhd-disks übers blktap2 zu ziehen.. ich dachte, damit krieg ich n bissel mehr performance, aber nix.. ziemlich fürn eimer..

ich guck jetzt mal, wie das ganze mit den unmodified drivers geht.. vllt isses ja besser und ich krieg nicht nur ein windows, das mit sich selbst schon überfordert ist ^^

kannst du mir mal deine .config geben? vllt hab ich einfach nur n modul oder whatever nicht..

€: ah, dumm von mir.. unmodified drivers funktionieren ja nur mit linuxen.. aber hey, das erklärt, warum ich unter linux so geile übertragunsraten hab und unter win so doofe..

€2: kannst du mal auf deiner win7 hdtune laufen lassen und gucken was er dir als speed ausspuckt?


----------



## Bunkasan (7. Oktober 2010)

Klar, aber wunder dich nich, is ne ziemlich abgespeckte config damit das backen schneller geht.

```
#
# Automatically generated make config: don't edit
# Linux kernel version: 2.6.36-rc6
# Wed Oct  6 17:24:43 2010
#
CONFIG_64BIT=y
# CONFIG_X86_32 is not set
CONFIG_X86_64=y
CONFIG_X86=y
CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y
CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"
CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"
CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y
CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y
CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y
CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y
CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y
CONFIG_MMU=y
CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y
CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y
CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y
CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y
CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y
CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y
CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y
CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y
CONFIG_GENERIC_GPIO=y
CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y
# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set
CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y
CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y
CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y
CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y
CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y
CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y
CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y
CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y
CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y
CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y
CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP=y
CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y
CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y
CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y
CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y
CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y
CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y
CONFIG_HAVE_EARLY_RES=y
CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y
CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y
CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y
CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y
CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y
CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y
CONFIG_X86_NO_TSS=y
CONFIG_X86_NO_IDT=y
CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-rdi -fcall-saved-rsi -fcall-saved-rdx -fcall-saved-rcx -fcall-saved-r8 -fcall-saved-r9 -fcall-saved-r10 -fcall-saved-r11"
# CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR is not set
CONFIG_SUSE_KERNEL=y
# CONFIG_ENTERPRISE_SUPPORT is not set
CONFIG_SPLIT_PACKAGE=y
# CONFIG_KERNEL_DESKTOP is not set
CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"
CONFIG_CONSTRUCTORS=y

#
# General setup
#
CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y
CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y
CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32
CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""
CONFIG_LOCALVERSION="-xen"
# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set
CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y
CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y
CONFIG_SWAP=y
CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y
CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y
CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y
CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y
CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y
CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y
CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y
CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y
CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y
CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y
CONFIG_AUDIT=y
CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y
CONFIG_AUDIT_WATCH=y
CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

#
# RCU Subsystem
#
CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y
# CONFIG_RCU_TRACE is not set
CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=64
# CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT_EXACT is not set
CONFIG_RCU_FAST_NO_HZ=y
# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set
CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y
CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y
CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18
CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y
CONFIG_CGROUPS=y
# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_CGROUP_NS=y
CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER=y
CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE=y
CONFIG_CPUSETS=y
CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y
CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y
CONFIG_RESOURCE_COUNTERS=y
CONFIG_CGROUP_MEM_RES_CTLR=y
# CONFIG_CGROUP_MEM_RES_CTLR_SWAP is not set
CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y
CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y
CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED=y
CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP=y
# CONFIG_DEBUG_BLK_CGROUP is not set
CONFIG_MM_OWNER=y
# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set
CONFIG_RELAY=y
CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y
CONFIG_UTS_NS=y
CONFIG_IPC_NS=y
CONFIG_USER_NS=y
CONFIG_PID_NS=y
CONFIG_NET_NS=y
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y
CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""
CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y
CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y
CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y
CONFIG_RD_LZO=y
# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set
CONFIG_SYSCTL=y
CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y
# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set
CONFIG_UID16=y
CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y
CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y
CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y
# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set
CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y
CONFIG_PRINTK=y
CONFIG_BUG=y
CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y
CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y
CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y
CONFIG_FUTEX=y
CONFIG_EPOLL=y
CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y
CONFIG_TIMERFD=y
CONFIG_EVENTFD=y
CONFIG_SHMEM=y
CONFIG_AIO=y
CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

#
# Kernel Performance Events And Counters
#
CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y
# CONFIG_PERF_COUNTERS is not set
# CONFIG_DEBUG_PERF_USE_VMALLOC is not set
CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y
CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y
CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK=y
CONFIG_SLAB=y
# CONFIG_SLUB is not set
CONFIG_DEFAULT_VM_DIRTY_RATIO=40
CONFIG_PROFILING=y
CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS=y
CONFIG_OPROFILE=m
# CONFIG_OPROFILE_EVENT_MULTIPLEX is not set
CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y
CONFIG_KPROBES=y
CONFIG_OPTPROBES=y
CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y
CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y
CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y
CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y
CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y
CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y
CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y
CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y
CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y
CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y
CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y
CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y
CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

#
# GCOV-based kernel profiling
#
# CONFIG_GCOV_KERNEL is not set
# CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT is not set
CONFIG_SLABINFO=y
CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y
CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0
CONFIG_MODULES=y
CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD=y
CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y
CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y
CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y
CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL=y
CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y
# CONFIG_UTRACE is not set
CONFIG_BLOCK=y
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY=y
CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#
# IO Schedulers
#
CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y
CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y
CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y
CONFIG_CFQ_GROUP_IOSCHED=y
# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set
CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y
# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set
CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"
CONFIG_PADATA=y
# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK is not set
# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK_BH is not set
# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK is not set
# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_BH is not set
# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQ is not set
# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set
CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK=y
# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_BH is not set
CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ=y
# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set
# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_TRYLOCK is not set
# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK is not set
# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_BH is not set
# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQ is not set
# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set
CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK=y
# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_BH is not set
CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ=y
# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set
# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_TRYLOCK is not set
# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK is not set
# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_BH is not set
# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQ is not set
# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set
CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK=y
# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_BH is not set
CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ=y
# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set
CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y
CONFIG_FREEZER=y

#
# Processor type and features
#
CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y
CONFIG_NO_HZ=y
CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y
CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y
CONFIG_SMP=y
CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y
CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y
CONFIG_X86_64_XEN=y
CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y
CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y
# CONFIG_MK8 is not set
# CONFIG_MPSC is not set
# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set
# CONFIG_MATOM is not set
CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU=y
CONFIG_X86_CPU=y
CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=6
CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y
CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6
CONFIG_X86_XADD=y
CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y
CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y
CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y
CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64
CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y
CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y
CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y
CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y
CONFIG_DMI=y
CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y
CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y
# CONFIG_IOMMU_API is not set
# CONFIG_MAXSMP is not set
CONFIG_NR_CPUS=512
CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y
# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set
CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y
CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y
CONFIG_X86_MCE=y
CONFIG_X86_MCE_INJECT=m
CONFIG_X86_XEN_MCE=y
CONFIG_I8K=m
CONFIG_MICROCODE=m
CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y
CONFIG_X86_MSR=y
CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m
CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y
CONFIG_ARCH_PROC_KCORE_TEXT=y
CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000
CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y
CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y
CONFIG_FLATMEM=y
CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y
CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y
CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4
CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y
CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1
CONFIG_BOUNCE=y
CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y
# CONFIG_KSM is not set
CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=65536
CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y
CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE=y
CONFIG_HWPOISON_INJECT=m
CONFIG_TMEM=y
CONFIG_PRECACHE=y
CONFIG_PRESWAP=y
CONFIG_MTRR=y
CONFIG_X86_PAT=y
CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y
CONFIG_SECCOMP=y
# CONFIG_SECCOMP_DISABLE_TSC is not set
# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set
# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set
CONFIG_HZ_250=y
# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set
# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set
CONFIG_HZ=250
CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y
CONFIG_KEXEC=y
CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x2000
CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x2000
CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y
CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y
# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

#
# Power management and ACPI options
#
CONFIG_PM=y
CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y
CONFIG_PM_ADVANCED_DEBUG=y
# CONFIG_PM_VERBOSE is not set
CONFIG_CAN_PM_TRACE=y
CONFIG_PM_TRACE=y
CONFIG_PM_TRACE_RTC=y
CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y
CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y
# CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_ADVANCED_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_SUSPEND_NVS=y
CONFIG_SUSPEND=y
# CONFIG_PM_TEST_SUSPEND is not set
CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y
CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME=y
CONFIG_PM_OPS=y
CONFIG_ACPI=y
CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y
CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y
CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y
CONFIG_ACPI_POWER_METER=m
CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y
# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set
CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y
CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m
CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m
CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m
CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m
CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m
CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y
CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m
CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y
CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR=m
CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m
CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_FILE=""
# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set
CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0
CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y
# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG_FUNC_TRACE is not set
CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT=m
CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m
CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=m
CONFIG_ACPI_HED=m
CONFIG_ACPI_APEI=y
CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_GHES=m
CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_EINJ=m
# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_ERST_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_ACPI_PV_SLEEP=y
CONFIG_PROCESSOR_EXTERNAL_CONTROL=y
CONFIG_SFI=y

#
# CPU Frequency scaling
#

#
# Memory power savings
#
CONFIG_I7300_IDLE_IOAT_CHANNEL=y
CONFIG_I7300_IDLE=m

#
# Bus options (PCI etc.)
#
CONFIG_PCI=y
CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y
CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y
CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y
CONFIG_PCI_CNB20LE_QUIRK=y
CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_FRONTEND=y
# CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_FE_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y
CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE=m
CONFIG_PCIEAER=y
# CONFIG_PCIE_ECRC is not set
CONFIG_PCIEAER_INJECT=m
CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y
# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_PCIE_PME=y
CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y
CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y
# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_PCI_GUESTDEV=y
CONFIG_PCI_IOMULTI=m
CONFIG_PCI_RESERVE=y
CONFIG_PCI_STUB=y
CONFIG_PCI_IOV=y
CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y
CONFIG_K8_NB=y
CONFIG_PCCARD=m
CONFIG_PCMCIA=m
CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y
CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#
# PC-card bridges
#
CONFIG_YENTA=m
CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y
CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y
CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y
CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y
CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y
CONFIG_PD6729=m
CONFIG_I82092=m
CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y
CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=m
CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE=m
CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=m
CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI_IBM=m
CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI=y
CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI_ZT5550=m
CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI_GENERIC=m
CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC=m

#
# Executable file formats / Emulations
#
CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y
CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y
CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y
# CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT is not set
CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m
CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y
CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=m
CONFIG_COMPAT=y
CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y
CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y
CONFIG_NET=y

#
# Networking options
#
CONFIG_PACKET=m
CONFIG_UNIX=y
CONFIG_XFRM=y
CONFIG_XFRM_USER=m
CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY=y
CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE=y
# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set
CONFIG_XFRM_IPCOMP=m
CONFIG_NET_KEY=m
CONFIG_NET_KEY_MIGRATE=y
CONFIG_INET=y
CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y
CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y
CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y
# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set
CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y
CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y
CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y
CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y
CONFIG_IP_PNP=y
CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y
CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y
CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y
CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m
CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m
CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y
CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y
CONFIG_IP_MROUTE_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y
CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y
CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y
# CONFIG_ARPD is not set
CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y
CONFIG_INET_AH=m
CONFIG_INET_ESP=m
CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m
CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=m
CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m
CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m
CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m
CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m
CONFIG_INET_LRO=y
CONFIG_INET_DIAG=m
CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=m
CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y
CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=m
CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y
CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD=m
CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP=m
CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP=m
CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA=m
CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS=m
CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE=m
CONFIG_TCP_CONG_LP=m
CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VENO=m
CONFIG_TCP_CONG_YEAH=m
CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ILLINOIS=m
CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y
# CONFIG_DEFAULT_RENO is not set
CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"
# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set
CONFIG_IPV6=y
CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y
CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF=y
CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTE_INFO=y
# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set
CONFIG_INET6_AH=m
CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m
CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m
CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6=m
CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=m
CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m
CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m
CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m
CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m
CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION=m
CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=m
# CONFIG_IPV6_SIT_6RD is not set
CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y
CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m
CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y
CONFIG_IPV6_SUBTREES=y
# CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE is not set
CONFIG_NETLABEL=y
CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y
# CONFIG_NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING is not set
CONFIG_NETFILTER=y
# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED=y
CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

#
# Core Netfilter Configuration
#
CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=m
CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=m
CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y
CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y
CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_ZONES=y
CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS=y
CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_DCCP=m
CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_GRE=m
CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=m
CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE=m
CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA=m
CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=m
CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323=m
CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=m
CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS=m
CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP=m
CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SANE=m
CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=m
CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP=m
CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SLP=m
CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_TPROXY=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m

#
# Xtables combined modules
#
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_CONNMARK=m

#
# Xtables targets
#
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CHECKSUM=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CT=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HL=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_IDLETIMER=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LED=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_RATEEST=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TEE=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TPROXY=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TRACE=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPOPTSTRIP=m

#
# Xtables matches
#
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CLUSTER=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CPU=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HL=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPRANGE=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPVS=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OSF=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OWNER=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PHYSDEV=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RATEEST=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RECENT=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SOCKET=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME=m
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32=m
CONFIG_IP_VS=m
CONFIG_IP_VS_IPV6=y
# CONFIG_IP_VS_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_IP_VS_TAB_BITS=12

#
# IPVS transport protocol load balancing support
#
CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_TCP=y
CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_UDP=y
CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_AH_ESP=y
CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_ESP=y
CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_AH=y
CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_SCTP=y

#
# IPVS scheduler
#
CONFIG_IP_VS_RR=m
CONFIG_IP_VS_WRR=m
CONFIG_IP_VS_LC=m
CONFIG_IP_VS_WLC=m
CONFIG_IP_VS_LBLC=m
CONFIG_IP_VS_LBLCR=m
CONFIG_IP_VS_DH=m
CONFIG_IP_VS_SH=m
CONFIG_IP_VS_SED=m
CONFIG_IP_VS_NQ=m

#
# IPVS application helper
#
CONFIG_IP_VS_FTP=m

#
# IP: Netfilter Configuration
#
CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=m
CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=m
# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT is not set
CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m
CONFIG_NF_NAT=m
CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y
CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m
CONFIG_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m
CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_DCCP=m
CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_GRE=m
CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_UDPLITE=m
CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_SCTP=m
CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=m
CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=m
CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP=m
CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m
CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP=m
CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323=m
CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_SECURITY=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

#
# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration
#
CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=m
CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE=m
CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m
CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AH=m
CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=m
CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=m
CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=m
CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=m
CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m
CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MH=m
CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=m
CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_HL=m
CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=m
CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m
CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m
CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=m
CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=m
CONFIG_IP6_NF_SECURITY=m

#
# DECnet: Netfilter Configuration
#
# CONFIG_DECNET_NF_GRABULATOR is not set
CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES=m
CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_BROUTE=m
CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_FILTER=m
CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_NAT=m
CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_802_3=m
CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_AMONG=m
CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARP=m
CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_IP=m
CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_IP6=m
CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LIMIT=m
CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK=m
CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_PKTTYPE=m
CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_STP=m
CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_VLAN=m
CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARPREPLY=m
CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_DNAT=m
CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK_T=m
CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_REDIRECT=m
CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_SNAT=m
CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LOG=m
CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ULOG=m
CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_NFLOG=m
CONFIG_IP_DCCP=m
CONFIG_INET_DCCP_DIAG=m

#
# DCCP CCIDs Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)
#
# CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID2_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID3=y
# CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID3_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID3_RTO=100
CONFIG_IP_DCCP_TFRC_LIB=y

#
# DCCP Kernel Hacking
#
# CONFIG_IP_DCCP_DEBUG is not set
# CONFIG_NET_DCCPPROBE is not set
CONFIG_IP_SCTP=m
CONFIG_NET_SCTPPROBE=m
# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_MSG is not set
# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT is not set
# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_NONE is not set
# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_SHA1 is not set
CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_MD5=y
CONFIG_RDS=m
CONFIG_RDS_RDMA=m
CONFIG_RDS_TCP=m
# CONFIG_RDS_DEBUG is not set
# CONFIG_TIPC is not set
CONFIG_ATM=m
CONFIG_ATM_CLIP=m
# CONFIG_ATM_CLIP_NO_ICMP is not set
CONFIG_ATM_LANE=m
CONFIG_ATM_MPOA=m
CONFIG_ATM_BR2684=m
# CONFIG_ATM_BR2684_IPFILTER is not set
CONFIG_L2TP=m
CONFIG_L2TP_DEBUGFS=m
CONFIG_L2TP_V3=y
CONFIG_L2TP_IP=m
CONFIG_L2TP_ETH=m
CONFIG_STP=m
CONFIG_GARP=m
CONFIG_BRIDGE=m
CONFIG_BRIDGE_IGMP_SNOOPING=y
CONFIG_NET_DSA=y
CONFIG_NET_DSA_TAG_DSA=y
CONFIG_NET_DSA_TAG_EDSA=y
CONFIG_NET_DSA_TAG_TRAILER=y
CONFIG_NET_DSA_MV88E6XXX=y
CONFIG_NET_DSA_MV88E6060=y
CONFIG_NET_DSA_MV88E6XXX_NEED_PPU=y
CONFIG_NET_DSA_MV88E6131=y
CONFIG_NET_DSA_MV88E6123_61_65=y
CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m
CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q_GVRP=y
CONFIG_DECNET=m
# CONFIG_DECNET_ROUTER is not set
CONFIG_LLC=m
CONFIG_LLC2=m
CONFIG_IPX=m
CONFIG_IPX_INTERN=y
CONFIG_ATALK=m
CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK=m
CONFIG_IPDDP=m
CONFIG_IPDDP_ENCAP=y
CONFIG_IPDDP_DECAP=y
CONFIG_X25=m
CONFIG_LAPB=m
# CONFIG_ECONET is not set
CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER=m
CONFIG_PHONET=m
CONFIG_IEEE802154=m
CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

#
# Queueing/Scheduling
#
CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m
CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m
CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=m
CONFIG_NET_SCH_ATM=m
CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m
CONFIG_NET_SCH_MULTIQ=m
CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m
CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m
CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m
CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m
CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m
CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m
CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM=m
CONFIG_NET_SCH_DRR=m
CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

#
# Classification
#
CONFIG_NET_CLS=y
CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC=m
CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m
CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m
CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y
CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m
CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m
CONFIG_CLS_U32_PERF=y
CONFIG_CLS_U32_MARK=y
CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m
CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m
CONFIG_NET_CLS_FLOW=m
CONFIG_NET_CLS_CGROUP=y
CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y
CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32
CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP=m
CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE=m
CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32=m
CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META=m
CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT=m
CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y
CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE=m
CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT=m
CONFIG_GACT_PROB=y
CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED=m
CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT=m
CONFIG_NET_ACT_NAT=m
CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT=m
CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP=m
CONFIG_NET_ACT_SKBEDIT=m
CONFIG_NET_CLS_IND=y
CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y
CONFIG_DCB=y
CONFIG_DNS_RESOLVER=y
CONFIG_RPS=y

#
# Network testing
#
CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN=m
CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE=m
# CONFIG_NET_DROP_MONITOR is not set
# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set
# CONFIG_CAN is not set
# CONFIG_IRDA is not set
# CONFIG_BT is not set
CONFIG_AF_RXRPC=m
# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_RXKAD=m
CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y
# CONFIG_WIRELESS is not set
# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set
# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set
# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set
# CONFIG_CAIF is not set
CONFIG_NETVM=y

#
# Device Drivers
#

#
# Generic Driver Options
#
CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH=""
CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y
CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y
# CONFIG_STANDALONE is not set
CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y
CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y
# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL is not set
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""
# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set
# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set
CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR=y
CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y
CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y
CONFIG_MTD=m
# CONFIG_MTD_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_MTD_TESTS=m
CONFIG_MTD_CONCAT=m
CONFIG_MTD_PARTITIONS=y
CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS=m
CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_DIRECTORY_BLOCK=-1
# CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS_UNALLOCATED is not set
# CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS_READONLY is not set
CONFIG_MTD_AR7_PARTS=m

#
# User Modules And Translation Layers
#
CONFIG_MTD_CHAR=m
CONFIG_HAVE_MTD_OTP=y
CONFIG_MTD_BLKDEVS=m
CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK=m
CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK_RO=m
CONFIG_FTL=m
CONFIG_NFTL=m
CONFIG_NFTL_RW=y
CONFIG_INFTL=m
CONFIG_RFD_FTL=m
CONFIG_SSFDC=m
# CONFIG_SM_FTL is not set
CONFIG_MTD_OOPS=m

#
# RAM/ROM/Flash chip drivers
#
CONFIG_MTD_CFI=m
CONFIG_MTD_JEDECPROBE=m
CONFIG_MTD_GEN_PROBE=m
CONFIG_MTD_CFI_ADV_OPTIONS=y
CONFIG_MTD_CFI_NOSWAP=y
# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_BE_BYTE_SWAP is not set
# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_LE_BYTE_SWAP is not set
CONFIG_MTD_CFI_GEOMETRY=y
CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_1=y
CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_2=y
CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_4=y
CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_8=y
CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_16=y
CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_32=y
CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I1=y
CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I2=y
CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I4=y
CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I8=y
CONFIG_MTD_OTP=y
CONFIG_MTD_CFI_INTELEXT=m
CONFIG_MTD_CFI_AMDSTD=m
CONFIG_MTD_CFI_STAA=m
CONFIG_MTD_CFI_UTIL=m
CONFIG_MTD_RAM=m
CONFIG_MTD_ROM=m
CONFIG_MTD_ABSENT=m

#
# Mapping drivers for chip access
#
CONFIG_MTD_COMPLEX_MAPPINGS=y
CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP=m
CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_COMPAT=y
CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_START=0x8000000
CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_LEN=0
CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_BANKWIDTH=2
CONFIG_MTD_SC520CDP=m
CONFIG_MTD_NETSC520=m
CONFIG_MTD_TS5500=m
CONFIG_MTD_SBC_GXX=m
CONFIG_MTD_AMD76XROM=m
CONFIG_MTD_ICHXROM=m
CONFIG_MTD_ESB2ROM=m
CONFIG_MTD_CK804XROM=m
CONFIG_MTD_SCB2_FLASH=m
CONFIG_MTD_NETtel=m
CONFIG_MTD_L440GX=m
CONFIG_MTD_PCI=m
CONFIG_MTD_PCMCIA=m
# CONFIG_MTD_PCMCIA_ANONYMOUS is not set
CONFIG_MTD_GPIO_ADDR=m
CONFIG_MTD_INTEL_VR_NOR=m
CONFIG_MTD_PLATRAM=m

#
# Self-contained MTD device drivers
#
CONFIG_MTD_PMC551=m
CONFIG_MTD_PMC551_BUGFIX=y
# CONFIG_MTD_PMC551_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_MTD_DATAFLASH=m
CONFIG_MTD_DATAFLASH_WRITE_VERIFY=y
CONFIG_MTD_DATAFLASH_OTP=y
CONFIG_MTD_M25P80=m
CONFIG_M25PXX_USE_FAST_READ=y
CONFIG_MTD_SST25L=m
CONFIG_MTD_SLRAM=m
CONFIG_MTD_PHRAM=m
CONFIG_MTD_MTDRAM=m
CONFIG_MTDRAM_TOTAL_SIZE=4096
CONFIG_MTDRAM_ERASE_SIZE=128
CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK2MTD=m

#
# Disk-On-Chip Device Drivers
#
CONFIG_MTD_DOC2000=m
CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001=m
CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001PLUS=m
CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE=m
CONFIG_MTD_DOCECC=m
CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_ADVANCED=y
CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_ADDRESS=0x0000
CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_HIGH=y
CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_55AA=y
CONFIG_MTD_NAND_ECC=m
CONFIG_MTD_NAND_ECC_SMC=y
CONFIG_MTD_NAND=m
CONFIG_MTD_NAND_VERIFY_WRITE=y
CONFIG_MTD_SM_COMMON=m
CONFIG_MTD_NAND_MUSEUM_IDS=y
CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DENALI=m
CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DENALI_SCRATCH_REG_ADDR=0xFF108018
CONFIG_MTD_NAND_IDS=m
CONFIG_MTD_NAND_RICOH=m
CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP=m
CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_PROBE_ADVANCED=y
CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_PROBE_ADDRESS=0
CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_PROBE_HIGH=y
CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_BBTWRITE=y
CONFIG_MTD_NAND_CAFE=m
CONFIG_MTD_NAND_NANDSIM=m
CONFIG_MTD_NAND_PLATFORM=m
CONFIG_MTD_ALAUDA=m
CONFIG_MTD_ONENAND=m
CONFIG_MTD_ONENAND_VERIFY_WRITE=y
CONFIG_MTD_ONENAND_GENERIC=m
CONFIG_MTD_ONENAND_OTP=y
CONFIG_MTD_ONENAND_2X_PROGRAM=y
CONFIG_MTD_ONENAND_SIM=m

#
# LPDDR flash memory drivers
#
CONFIG_MTD_LPDDR=m
CONFIG_MTD_QINFO_PROBE=m

#
# UBI - Unsorted block images
#
CONFIG_MTD_UBI=m
CONFIG_MTD_UBI_WL_THRESHOLD=4096
CONFIG_MTD_UBI_BEB_RESERVE=1
CONFIG_MTD_UBI_GLUEBI=m

#
# UBI debugging options
#
# CONFIG_MTD_UBI_DEBUG is not set
# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set
CONFIG_PNP=y
# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES is not set

#
# Protocols
#
CONFIG_PNPACPI=y
CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m
CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA=m
CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA=m
CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE=y
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960=m
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM=m
# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DRBD=m
# CONFIG_DRBD_FAULT_INJECTION is not set
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OSD=m
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8=m
# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=m
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=131072
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP=y
CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m
CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8
CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE=y
CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH=m
CONFIG_CIPHER_TWOFISH=m
# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set
CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y
CONFIG_AD525X_DPOT=m
CONFIG_AD525X_DPOT_I2C=m
CONFIG_AD525X_DPOT_SPI=m
CONFIG_IBM_ASM=m
CONFIG_PHANTOM=m
CONFIG_SGI_IOC4=m
CONFIG_TIFM_CORE=m
CONFIG_TIFM_7XX1=m
CONFIG_ICS932S401=m
CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES=m
CONFIG_CS5535_MFGPT=m
CONFIG_CS5535_MFGPT_DEFAULT_IRQ=7
CONFIG_CS5535_CLOCK_EVENT_SRC=m
CONFIG_HP_ILO=m
# CONFIG_ISL29003 is not set
CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_BH1780=m
CONFIG_HMC6352=m
CONFIG_DS1682=m
CONFIG_TI_DAC7512=m
CONFIG_BMP085=m
CONFIG_C2PORT=m
CONFIG_C2PORT_DURAMAR_2150=m

#
# EEPROM support
#
CONFIG_EEPROM_AT24=m
CONFIG_EEPROM_AT25=m
CONFIG_EEPROM_LEGACY=m
CONFIG_EEPROM_MAX6875=m
CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6=m
CONFIG_CB710_CORE=m
# CONFIG_CB710_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_CB710_DEBUG_ASSUMPTIONS=y
CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y
# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#
# SCSI device support
#
CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y
CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=m
CONFIG_SCSI=y
CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y
CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=m
CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y
CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#
# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)
#
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y
CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m
CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m
# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set
CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m
CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=m
CONFIG_SCSI_ENCLOSURE=m
CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y
CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y
CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y
# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set
CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#
# SCSI Transports
#
CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m
CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y
CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=m
CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m
CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=m
CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATA=y
CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_HOST_SMP=y
# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS=m
CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_TGT_ATTRS=y
CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y
CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP=m
CONFIG_ISCSI_BOOT_SYSFS=m
CONFIG_SCSI_BNX2_ISCSI=m
CONFIG_BE2ISCSI=m
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=m
CONFIG_SCSI_HPSA=m
CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=m
CONFIG_SCSI_3W_SAS=m
CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=m
CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m
CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m
CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32
CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000
# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set
CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0
CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y
CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD=m
CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m
CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32
CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000
# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set
CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0
CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y
CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX=m
# CONFIG_AIC94XX_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS=m
# CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m
CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS=m
CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR=m
CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR_AER=y
CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y
CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=m
CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=m
CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY=m
CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=m
CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS=m
CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS_MAX_SGE=128
# CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS_LOGGING is not set
CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP=m
CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m
CONFIG_LIBFC=m
CONFIG_LIBFCOE=m
CONFIG_FCOE=m
CONFIG_FCOE_FNIC=m
CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=m
CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m
CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y
CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y
CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16
CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m
CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m
CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m
CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO=m
CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=m
CONFIG_SCSI_STEX=m
CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m
CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1
CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16
CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64
CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO=y
CONFIG_SCSI_IPR=m
CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_TRACE=y
CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_DUMP=y
CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=m
CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC=m
CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI=m
CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=m
# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC_DEBUG_FS is not set
CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=m
CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m
CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG=m
CONFIG_SCSI_PMCRAID=m
CONFIG_SCSI_PM8001=m
CONFIG_SCSI_SRP=m
CONFIG_SCSI_BFA_FC=m
CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA=y
CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN=m
CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC=m
CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500=m
CONFIG_SCSI_DH=m
CONFIG_SCSI_DH_RDAC=m
CONFIG_SCSI_DH_HP_SW=m
CONFIG_SCSI_DH_EMC=m
CONFIG_SCSI_DH_ALUA=m
CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR=m
CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_ULD=m
CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_DPRINT_SENSE=1
# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_ATA=y
# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set
CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y
CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y
CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

#
# Controllers with non-SFF native interface
#
CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y
CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM=m
CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X=m
CONFIG_SATA_SIL24=m
CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

#
# SFF controllers with custom DMA interface
#
CONFIG_PDC_ADMA=m
CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR=m
CONFIG_SATA_SX4=m
CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

#
# SATA SFF controllers with BMDMA
#
CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y
CONFIG_SATA_MV=m
CONFIG_SATA_NV=m
CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE=m
CONFIG_SATA_SIL=m
CONFIG_SATA_SIS=m
CONFIG_SATA_SVW=m
CONFIG_SATA_ULI=m
CONFIG_SATA_VIA=m
CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE=m

#
# PATA SFF controllers with BMDMA
#
CONFIG_PATA_ALI=m
CONFIG_PATA_AMD=m
CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP=m
CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP=m
CONFIG_PATA_ATP867X=m
CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X=m
CONFIG_PATA_CS5520=m
CONFIG_PATA_CS5530=m
CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS=m
CONFIG_PATA_EFAR=m
CONFIG_PATA_HPT366=m
CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X=m
CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N=m
CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3=m
# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3_DMA is not set
CONFIG_PATA_IT8213=m
CONFIG_PATA_IT821X=m
CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON=m
CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL=m
CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL=m
CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32=m
CONFIG_PATA_NS87415=m
CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=m
CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA=m
CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X=m
CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD=m
CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS=m
CONFIG_PATA_RDC=m
CONFIG_PATA_SC1200=m
CONFIG_PATA_SCH=m
CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS=m
CONFIG_PATA_SIL680=m
CONFIG_PATA_SIS=m
CONFIG_PATA_TOSHIBA=m
CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX=m
CONFIG_PATA_VIA=m
CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND=m

#
# PIO-only SFF controllers
#
CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI=m
CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=m
CONFIG_PATA_NS87410=m
CONFIG_PATA_OPTI=m
CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA=m
CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000=m

#
# Generic fallback / legacy drivers
#
CONFIG_PATA_ACPI=m
CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=m
# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set
CONFIG_MD=y
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y
CONFIG_MD_AUTODETECT=y
CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m
CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m
CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m
CONFIG_MD_RAID10=m
CONFIG_MD_RAID456=m
# CONFIG_MULTICORE_RAID456 is not set
CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m
CONFIG_MD_FAULTY=m
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m
# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m
CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=m
CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=m
CONFIG_DM_LOG_USERSPACE=m
CONFIG_DM_ZERO=m
CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=m
CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_QL=m
CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_ST=m
CONFIG_DM_DELAY=m
CONFIG_DM_RAID45=m
CONFIG_DM_UEVENT=y
CONFIG_FUSION=y
CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=m
CONFIG_FUSION_FC=m
CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=m
CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128
CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m
CONFIG_FUSION_LAN=m
# CONFIG_FUSION_LOGGING is not set

#
# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support
#

#
# You can enable one or both FireWire driver stacks.
#

#
# The newer stack is recommended.
#
CONFIG_FIREWIRE=m
CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI=m
CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI_DEBUG=y
CONFIG_FIREWIRE_SBP2=m
CONFIG_FIREWIRE_NET=m
CONFIG_IEEE1394=m
CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m
CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX=m
CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m
# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set
CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY=y
CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m
CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m
CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m
CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m
# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set
CONFIG_FIREWIRE_NOSY=m
CONFIG_I2O=m
CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES=y
CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y
CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC_DMA64=y
CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=m
CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG_OLD_IOCTL=y
CONFIG_I2O_BUS=m
CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=m
CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m
CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m
# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set
CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y
CONFIG_IFB=m
CONFIG_DUMMY=m
CONFIG_BONDING=m
CONFIG_MACVLAN=m
CONFIG_MACVTAP=m
CONFIG_EQUALIZER=m
CONFIG_TUN=m
CONFIG_VETH=m
# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set
# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set
CONFIG_PHYLIB=y

#
# MII PHY device drivers
#
CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY=m
CONFIG_DAVICOM_PHY=m
CONFIG_QSEMI_PHY=m
CONFIG_LXT_PHY=m
CONFIG_CICADA_PHY=m
CONFIG_VITESSE_PHY=m
CONFIG_SMSC_PHY=m
CONFIG_BROADCOM_PHY=m
CONFIG_ICPLUS_PHY=m
CONFIG_REALTEK_PHY=m
CONFIG_NATIONAL_PHY=m
CONFIG_STE10XP=m
CONFIG_LSI_ET1011C_PHY=m
CONFIG_MICREL_PHY=m
CONFIG_FIXED_PHY=y
CONFIG_MDIO_BITBANG=m
CONFIG_MDIO_GPIO=m
# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set
CONFIG_MII=m
CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y
CONFIG_ACENIC=m
# CONFIG_ACENIC_OMIT_TIGON_I is not set
CONFIG_DL2K=m
CONFIG_E1000=m
CONFIG_E1000E=m
CONFIG_IP1000=m
CONFIG_IGB=m
CONFIG_IGB_DCA=y
CONFIG_IGBVF=m
CONFIG_NS83820=m
CONFIG_HAMACHI=m
CONFIG_YELLOWFIN=m
CONFIG_R8169=m
CONFIG_R8169_VLAN=y
CONFIG_SIS190=m
CONFIG_SKGE=m
# CONFIG_SKGE_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_SKY2=m
# CONFIG_SKY2_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY=m
CONFIG_TIGON3=m
CONFIG_BNX2=m
CONFIG_CNIC=m
CONFIG_QLA3XXX=m
CONFIG_ATL1=m
CONFIG_ATL1E=m
CONFIG_ATL1C=m
CONFIG_JME=m
# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set
CONFIG_MLX4_CORE=m
# CONFIG_TR is not set
# CONFIG_WLAN is not set

#
# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers
#

#
# USB Network Adapters
#
# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set
# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set
# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set
# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set
CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m
# CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X is not set
CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m
CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_EEM=m
CONFIG_USB_NET_DM9601=m
CONFIG_USB_NET_SMSC75XX=m
CONFIG_USB_NET_SMSC95XX=m
CONFIG_USB_NET_GL620A=m
CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=m
CONFIG_USB_NET_PLUSB=m
CONFIG_USB_NET_MCS7830=m
CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST=m
CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET=m
CONFIG_USB_ALI_M5632=y
CONFIG_USB_AN2720=y
CONFIG_USB_BELKIN=y
CONFIG_USB_ARMLINUX=y
CONFIG_USB_EPSON2888=y
CONFIG_USB_KC2190=y
CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=m
# CONFIG_USB_NET_INT51X1 is not set
# CONFIG_USB_CDC_PHONET is not set
# CONFIG_USB_IPHETH is not set
# CONFIG_USB_SIERRA_NET is not set
# CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA is not set
# CONFIG_WAN is not set
# CONFIG_ATM_DRIVERS is not set
# CONFIG_IEEE802154_DRIVERS is not set

#
# CAIF transport drivers
#
CONFIG_FDDI=m
CONFIG_DEFXX=m
CONFIG_DEFXX_MMIO=y
CONFIG_SKFP=m
CONFIG_HIPPI=y
CONFIG_ROADRUNNER=m
CONFIG_ROADRUNNER_LARGE_RINGS=y
CONFIG_PPP=m
CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y
CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y
CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m
CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m
CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m
CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m
CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m
CONFIG_PPPOE=m
CONFIG_PPPOATM=m
CONFIG_PPPOL2TP=m
CONFIG_SLIP=m
CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED=y
CONFIG_SLHC=m
CONFIG_SLIP_SMART=y
CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6=y
CONFIG_NET_FC=y
CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=m
CONFIG_NETCONSOLE_DYNAMIC=y
CONFIG_NETPOLL=y
CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP=y
CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y
# CONFIG_ISDN is not set
# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#
# Input device support
#
CONFIG_INPUT=y
CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=m
CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=m
CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP=m

#
# Userland interfaces
#
CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y
CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y
CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024
CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768
CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m
CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y
# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#
# Input Device Drivers
#
CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y
CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5588=m
CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y
CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT2160=m
# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set
CONFIG_KEYBOARD_GPIO=m
CONFIG_KEYBOARD_TCA6416=m
CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MATRIX=m
CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LM8323=m
CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MAX7359=m
CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MCS=m
CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON=m
CONFIG_KEYBOARD_OPENCORES=m
# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set
CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD=m
CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD=m
CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y
CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y
CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y
CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y
CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y
CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS_LED=y
CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y
CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y
CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH=y
CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC=y
CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT=y
CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=m
CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH=m
CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974=m
CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA=m
CONFIG_MOUSE_GPIO=m
CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C=m
CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y
CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG=m
CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D=m
CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI=m
CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA=m
CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K=m
CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP=m
CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP=m
CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT=m
CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT=m
CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER=m
CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC=m
CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE=m
CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_USB=y
CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_232=y
CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR=m
CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN=m
CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB=m
CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL=m
CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER=m
CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY=m
CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ZHENHUA=m
CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP=m
CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD=m
CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD_FF=y
CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD_LEDS=y
CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y
CONFIG_TABLET_USB_ACECAD=m
CONFIG_TABLET_USB_AIPTEK=m
CONFIG_TABLET_USB_GTCO=m
CONFIG_TABLET_USB_KBTAB=m
CONFIG_TABLET_USB_WACOM=m
CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN=y
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ADS7846=m
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_AD7877=m
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_AD7879=m
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_AD7879_I2C=m
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_AD7879_SPI=m
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_CY8CTMG110=m
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_DYNAPRO=m
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_HAMPSHIRE=m
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_EETI=m
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_FUJITSU=m
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_GUNZE=m
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ELO=m
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ELOUSB=m
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WACOM_W8001=m
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MCS5000=m
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MTOUCH=m
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_INEXIO=m
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MK712=m
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_PENMOUNT=m
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_QT602240=m
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHRIGHT=m
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHWIN=m
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_COMPOSITE=m
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MC13783=m
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_EGALAX=y
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_PANJIT=y
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_3M=y
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_ITM=y
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_ETURBO=y
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_GUNZE=y
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_DMC_TSC10=y
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_IRTOUCH=y
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_IDEALTEK=y
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_GENERAL_TOUCH=y
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_GOTOP=y
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_JASTEC=y
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_E2I=y
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_ZYTRONIC=y
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_ETT_TC45USB=y
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_NEXIO=y
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHIT213=m
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TSC2007=m
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_PCAP=m
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TPS6507X=m
CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y
CONFIG_INPUT_AD714X=m
CONFIG_INPUT_AD714X_I2C=m
CONFIG_INPUT_AD714X_SPI=m
CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m
CONFIG_INPUT_APANEL=m
CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS=m
CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE=m
CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2=m
CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE=m
CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE=m
CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK=m
CONFIG_INPUT_CM109=m
CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=m
CONFIG_INPUT_WINBOND_CIR=m
CONFIG_INPUT_PCF8574=m
CONFIG_INPUT_GPIO_ROTARY_ENCODER=m
CONFIG_INPUT_PCAP=m
CONFIG_INPUT_ADXL34X=m
CONFIG_INPUT_ADXL34X_I2C=m
CONFIG_INPUT_ADXL34X_SPI=m

#
# Hardware I/O ports
#
CONFIG_SERIO=y
CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y
CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=m
CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710=m
CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=m
CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y
CONFIG_SERIO_RAW=m
CONFIG_SERIO_ALTERA_PS2=m
CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m
CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558=m
CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4=m
CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1=m
CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801=m

#
# Character devices
#
CONFIG_VT=y
CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y
CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y
CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y
CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y
CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y
CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y
CONFIG_COMPUTONE=m
CONFIG_ROCKETPORT=m
CONFIG_CYCLADES=m
# CONFIG_CYZ_INTR is not set
CONFIG_DIGIEPCA=m
CONFIG_MOXA_INTELLIO=m
CONFIG_MOXA_SMARTIO=m
CONFIG_ISI=m
CONFIG_SYNCLINK=m
CONFIG_SYNCLINKMP=m
CONFIG_SYNCLINK_GT=m
CONFIG_N_HDLC=m
CONFIG_N_GSM=m
CONFIG_RISCOM8=m
CONFIG_SPECIALIX=m
CONFIG_STALDRV=y
CONFIG_STALLION=m
CONFIG_ISTALLION=m
CONFIG_NOZOMI=m

#
# Serial drivers
#
CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=m
CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y
CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=m
CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=m
CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS=m
CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=16
CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=8
# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#
# Non-8250 serial port support
#
# CONFIG_SERIAL_MAX3100 is not set
CONFIG_SERIAL_MAX3107=m
CONFIG_SERIAL_MRST_MAX3110=m
CONFIG_MRST_MAX3110_IRQ=y
CONFIG_SERIAL_MFD_HSU=m
CONFIG_SERIAL_UARTLITE=m
CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=m
CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y
CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM=m
CONFIG_SERIAL_TIMBERDALE=m
CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_JTAGUART=m
CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_UART=m
CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_UART_MAXPORTS=4
CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_UART_BAUDRATE=115200
CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y
CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES=y
CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y
CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=0
CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER=m
CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT=y
# CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_STRING is not set
CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE=m
CONFIG_IPMI_SI=m
CONFIG_IPMI_WATCHDOG=m
CONFIG_IPMI_POWEROFF=m
CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y
CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_TIMERIOMEM=m
CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=m
CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=m
CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=m
CONFIG_NVRAM=y
CONFIG_R3964=m
CONFIG_APPLICOM=m

#
# PCMCIA character devices
#
CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS=m
CONFIG_CARDMAN_4000=m
CONFIG_CARDMAN_4040=m
CONFIG_IPWIRELESS=m
CONFIG_MWAVE=m
CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=m
CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=4096
CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=m
CONFIG_TCG_TPM=m
CONFIG_TCG_TIS=m
CONFIG_TCG_NSC=m
CONFIG_TCG_ATMEL=m
CONFIG_TCG_INFINEON=m
CONFIG_TCG_XEN=m
CONFIG_TELCLOCK=m
CONFIG_DEVPORT=y
CONFIG_RAMOOPS=m
CONFIG_CRASHER=m
CONFIG_I2C=m
CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y
CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y
CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m
CONFIG_I2C_MUX=m

#
# Multiplexer I2C Chip support
#
CONFIG_I2C_MUX_PCA954x=m
CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y
CONFIG_I2C_SMBUS=m
CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m
CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

#
# I2C Hardware Bus support
#

#
# PC SMBus host controller drivers
#
CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535=m
CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563=m
CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3=m
CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m
CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882=m
CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m
CONFIG_I2C_I801=m
CONFIG_I2C_ISCH=m
CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m
CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m
CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2_S4985=m
CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595=m
CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=m
CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m
CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m
CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

#
# ACPI drivers
#
CONFIG_I2C_SCMI=m

#
# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)
#
CONFIG_I2C_GPIO=m
CONFIG_I2C_OCORES=m
CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM=m
# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set
# CONFIG_I2C_XILINX is not set

#
# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers
#
CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT=m
CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM=m
CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB=m

#
# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers
#
CONFIG_I2C_STUB=m
# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set
# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set
# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set
CONFIG_SPI=y
# CONFIG_SPI_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_SPI_MASTER=y

#
# SPI Master Controller Drivers
#
CONFIG_SPI_BITBANG=m
CONFIG_SPI_GPIO=m
CONFIG_SPI_XILINX=m
CONFIG_SPI_XILINX_PLTFM=m
CONFIG_SPI_DESIGNWARE=y
CONFIG_SPI_DW_PCI=m

#
# SPI Protocol Masters
#
CONFIG_SPI_SPIDEV=m
CONFIG_SPI_TLE62X0=m

#
# PPS support
#
CONFIG_PPS=m
# CONFIG_PPS_DEBUG is not set

#
# PPS clients support
#
# CONFIG_PPS_CLIENT_KTIMER is not set
CONFIG_PPS_CLIENT_LDISC=m
CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y
CONFIG_GPIOLIB=y
# CONFIG_DEBUG_GPIO is not set
CONFIG_GPIO_SYSFS=y
CONFIG_GPIO_MAX730X=m

#
# Memory mapped GPIO expanders:
#
CONFIG_GPIO_IT8761E=m
CONFIG_GPIO_SCH=m

#
# I2C GPIO expanders:
#
CONFIG_GPIO_MAX7300=m
CONFIG_GPIO_MAX732X=m
CONFIG_GPIO_PCA953X=m
CONFIG_GPIO_PCF857X=m
CONFIG_GPIO_ADP5588=m

#
# PCI GPIO expanders:
#
CONFIG_GPIO_CS5535=m
# CONFIG_GPIO_BT8XX is not set
CONFIG_GPIO_LANGWELL=y
# CONFIG_GPIO_TIMBERDALE is not set
CONFIG_GPIO_RDC321X=m

#
# SPI GPIO expanders:
#
CONFIG_GPIO_MAX7301=m
CONFIG_GPIO_MCP23S08=m
CONFIG_GPIO_MC33880=m

#
# AC97 GPIO expanders:
#

#
# MODULbus GPIO expanders:
#
CONFIG_GPIO_JANZ_TTL=m
CONFIG_W1=m
CONFIG_W1_CON=y

#
# 1-wire Bus Masters
#
CONFIG_W1_MASTER_MATROX=m
CONFIG_W1_MASTER_DS2490=m
CONFIG_W1_MASTER_DS2482=m
CONFIG_W1_MASTER_GPIO=m

#
# 1-wire Slaves
#
CONFIG_W1_SLAVE_THERM=m
CONFIG_W1_SLAVE_SMEM=m
CONFIG_W1_SLAVE_DS2431=m
CONFIG_W1_SLAVE_DS2433=m
CONFIG_W1_SLAVE_DS2433_CRC=y
CONFIG_W1_SLAVE_DS2760=m
CONFIG_W1_SLAVE_BQ27000=m
CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y
# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_PDA_POWER=m
CONFIG_TEST_POWER=m
CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760=m
CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2782=m
CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27x00=m
CONFIG_BATTERY_MAX17040=m
CONFIG_HWMON=m
CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m
# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#
# Native drivers
#
CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_ADCXX=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7411=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7462=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_ASC7621=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_K10TEMP=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_G760A=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_IBMAEM=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_IBMPEX=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_JC42=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_LM70=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_LM73=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4215=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4245=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95241=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1111=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_SHT15=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_SMM665=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC1403=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC2103=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7871=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_AMC6821=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP102=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP401=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP421=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3_I2C=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_MC13783_ADC=m

#
# ACPI drivers
#
CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110=m
CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D=m
CONFIG_THERMAL=m
CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y
CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y
# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT is not set

#
# Watchdog Device Drivers
#
CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG=m
CONFIG_ACQUIRE_WDT=m
CONFIG_ADVANTECH_WDT=m
CONFIG_ALIM1535_WDT=m
CONFIG_ALIM7101_WDT=m
CONFIG_F71808E_WDT=m
CONFIG_GEODE_WDT=m
CONFIG_SC520_WDT=m
CONFIG_SBC_FITPC2_WATCHDOG=m
CONFIG_EUROTECH_WDT=m
CONFIG_IB700_WDT=m
CONFIG_IBMASR=m
CONFIG_WAFER_WDT=m
CONFIG_I6300ESB_WDT=m
CONFIG_ITCO_WDT=m
CONFIG_ITCO_VENDOR_SUPPORT=y
CONFIG_IT8712F_WDT=m
CONFIG_IT87_WDT=m
CONFIG_HP_WATCHDOG=m
CONFIG_HPWDT_NMI_DECODING=y
CONFIG_SC1200_WDT=m
CONFIG_PC87413_WDT=m
CONFIG_60XX_WDT=m
CONFIG_SBC8360_WDT=m
CONFIG_CPU5_WDT=m
CONFIG_SMSC_SCH311X_WDT=m
CONFIG_SMSC37B787_WDT=m
CONFIG_W83627HF_WDT=m
CONFIG_W83697HF_WDT=m
CONFIG_W83697UG_WDT=m
CONFIG_W83877F_WDT=m
CONFIG_W83977F_WDT=m
CONFIG_MACHZ_WDT=m
CONFIG_SBC_EPX_C3_WATCHDOG=m

#
# PCI-based Watchdog Cards
#
CONFIG_PCIPCWATCHDOG=m
CONFIG_WDTPCI=m

#
# USB-based Watchdog Cards
#
CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG=m
CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#
# Sonics Silicon Backplane
#
CONFIG_SSB=m
CONFIG_SSB_SPROM=y
CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST_POSSIBLE=y
CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST=y
# CONFIG_SSB_B43_PCI_BRIDGE is not set
CONFIG_SSB_PCMCIAHOST_POSSIBLE=y
CONFIG_SSB_PCMCIAHOST=y
# CONFIG_SSB_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE_POSSIBLE=y
CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE=y
CONFIG_MFD_SUPPORT=y
CONFIG_MFD_CORE=m
CONFIG_MFD_SM501=m
CONFIG_MFD_SM501_GPIO=y
CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3=m
CONFIG_TPS65010=m
CONFIG_TPS6507X=m
# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set
CONFIG_MFD_WM8400=m
# CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set
CONFIG_MFD_MC13783=m
# CONFIG_ABX500_CORE is not set
CONFIG_EZX_PCAP=y
# CONFIG_AB8500_CORE is not set
CONFIG_MFD_TIMBERDALE=m
CONFIG_LPC_SCH=m
CONFIG_MFD_RDC321X=m
CONFIG_MFD_JANZ_CMODIO=m
CONFIG_MFD_TPS6586X=m
CONFIG_REGULATOR=y
# CONFIG_REGULATOR_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_REGULATOR_DUMMY=y
# CONFIG_REGULATOR_FIXED_VOLTAGE is not set
CONFIG_REGULATOR_VIRTUAL_CONSUMER=m
CONFIG_REGULATOR_USERSPACE_CONSUMER=m
CONFIG_REGULATOR_BQ24022=m
CONFIG_REGULATOR_MAX1586=m
CONFIG_REGULATOR_MAX8649=m
CONFIG_REGULATOR_MAX8660=m
CONFIG_REGULATOR_WM8400=m
CONFIG_REGULATOR_LP3971=m
CONFIG_REGULATOR_PCAP=m
CONFIG_REGULATOR_MC13783=m
CONFIG_REGULATOR_TPS65023=m
CONFIG_REGULATOR_TPS6507X=m
CONFIG_REGULATOR_ISL6271A=m
CONFIG_REGULATOR_AD5398=m
CONFIG_REGULATOR_TPS6586X=m
# CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT is not set

#
# Graphics support
#
CONFIG_AGP=y
CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y
CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y
CONFIG_AGP_SIS=y
CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y
CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y
CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16
CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO=y
# CONFIG_DRM is not set
CONFIG_VGASTATE=m
CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=m
CONFIG_FB=y
CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y
CONFIG_FB_DDC=m
CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y
CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y
CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y
CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y
# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set
CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT=m
CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA=m
CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT=m
# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set
CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS=m
CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y
CONFIG_FB_HECUBA=m
CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB=m
# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set
CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT=y
CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y
CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

#
# Frame buffer hardware drivers
#
CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS=m
CONFIG_FB_PM2=m
CONFIG_FB_PM2_FIFO_DISCONNECT=y
CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000=m
CONFIG_FB_ARC=m
# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set
# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set
CONFIG_FB_VGA16=m
CONFIG_FB_UVESA=m
CONFIG_FB_VESA=y
CONFIG_FB_N411=m
CONFIG_FB_HGA=m
CONFIG_FB_HGA_ACCEL=y
CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX=m
CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA=m
CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA_I2C=y
# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA_BACKLIGHT=y
CONFIG_FB_RIVA=m
CONFIG_FB_RIVA_I2C=y
# CONFIG_FB_RIVA_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_FB_RIVA_BACKLIGHT=y
CONFIG_FB_LE80578=m
CONFIG_FB_CARILLO_RANCH=m
CONFIG_FB_MATROX=m
CONFIG_FB_MATROX_MILLENIUM=y
CONFIG_FB_MATROX_MYSTIQUE=y
CONFIG_FB_MATROX_G=y
CONFIG_FB_MATROX_I2C=m
CONFIG_FB_MATROX_MAVEN=m
CONFIG_FB_RADEON=m
CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y
CONFIG_FB_RADEON_BACKLIGHT=y
# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_FB_ATY128=m
CONFIG_FB_ATY128_BACKLIGHT=y
CONFIG_FB_ATY=m
CONFIG_FB_ATY_CT=y
CONFIG_FB_ATY_GENERIC_LCD=y
CONFIG_FB_ATY_GX=y
CONFIG_FB_ATY_BACKLIGHT=y
CONFIG_FB_S3=m
CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE=m
CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE_I2C=y
CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE_ACCEL=y
CONFIG_FB_SIS=m
CONFIG_FB_SIS_300=y
CONFIG_FB_SIS_315=y
CONFIG_FB_VIA=m
# CONFIG_FB_VIA_DIRECT_PROCFS is not set
CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC=m
CONFIG_FB_KYRO=m
CONFIG_FB_3DFX=m
CONFIG_FB_3DFX_ACCEL=y
CONFIG_FB_3DFX_I2C=y
CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1=m
CONFIG_FB_VT8623=m
CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT=m
CONFIG_FB_ARK=m
CONFIG_FB_PM3=m
CONFIG_FB_CARMINE=m
CONFIG_FB_CARMINE_DRAM_EVAL=y
# CONFIG_CARMINE_DRAM_CUSTOM is not set
CONFIG_FB_GEODE=y
CONFIG_FB_GEODE_LX=m
CONFIG_FB_GEODE_GX=m
CONFIG_FB_GEODE_GX1=m
CONFIG_FB_TMIO=m
CONFIG_FB_TMIO_ACCELL=y
CONFIG_FB_SM501=m
CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL=m
CONFIG_FB_METRONOME=m
CONFIG_FB_MB862XX=m
CONFIG_FB_MB862XX_PCI_GDC=y
CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET=m
CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y
CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m
CONFIG_LCD_L4F00242T03=m
CONFIG_LCD_LMS283GF05=m
CONFIG_LCD_LTV350QV=m
CONFIG_LCD_ILI9320=m
CONFIG_LCD_TDO24M=m
CONFIG_LCD_VGG2432A4=m
CONFIG_LCD_PLATFORM=m
CONFIG_LCD_S6E63M0=m
CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y
CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=m
CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR=m
CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CARILLO_RANCH=m
CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA=m
CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA=m
CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8860=m

#
# Display device support
#
CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=m

#
# Display hardware drivers
#

#
# Console display driver support
#
CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y
CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y
CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64
CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y
CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=m
CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y
# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set
# CONFIG_FONTS is not set
CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y
CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y
# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

#
# Bootsplash configuration
#
# CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH is not set
# CONFIG_SOUND is not set
CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y
CONFIG_HID=m
CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

#
# USB Input Devices
#
CONFIG_USB_HID=m
CONFIG_HID_PID=y
CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#
# Special HID drivers
#
CONFIG_HID_3M_PCT=m
CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=m
CONFIG_HID_ACRUX_FF=m
CONFIG_HID_APPLE=m
CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=m
CONFIG_HID_CANDO=m
CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=m
CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=m
CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=m
CONFIG_HID_DRAGONRISE=m
CONFIG_DRAGONRISE_FF=y
CONFIG_HID_EGALAX=m
CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=m
CONFIG_HID_KYE=m
CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=m
CONFIG_HID_TWINHAN=m
CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=m
CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=m
CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y
CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF=y
CONFIG_LOGIG940_FF=y
CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=m
CONFIG_HID_MOSART=m
CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=m
CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=m
CONFIG_HID_ORTEK=m
CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=m
CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF=y
CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=m
CONFIG_HID_PICOLCD=m
CONFIG_HID_PICOLCD_FB=y
CONFIG_HID_PICOLCD_BACKLIGHT=y
CONFIG_HID_PICOLCD_LCD=y
CONFIG_HID_PICOLCD_LEDS=y
CONFIG_HID_QUANTA=m
CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT=m
CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT_KONE=m
CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=m
CONFIG_HID_SONY=m
CONFIG_HID_STANTUM=m
CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=m
CONFIG_HID_GREENASIA=m
CONFIG_GREENASIA_FF=y
CONFIG_HID_SMARTJOYPLUS=m
CONFIG_SMARTJOYPLUS_FF=y
CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=m
CONFIG_HID_THRUSTMASTER=m
CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF=y
CONFIG_HID_ZEROPLUS=m
CONFIG_ZEROPLUS_FF=y
CONFIG_HID_ZYDACRON=m
CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y
CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y
CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y
CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y
CONFIG_USB=y
# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

#
# Miscellaneous USB options
#
CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y
# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set
# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set
CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y
# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set
CONFIG_USB_MON=m
CONFIG_USB_WUSB=m
CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF=m
# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF_DEBUG is not set

#
# USB Host Controller Drivers
#
CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD=m
CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=m
# CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD_DEBUGGING is not set
CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m
CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y
CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y
CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD=m
CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD=m
CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD=m
CONFIG_USB_ISP1362_HCD=m
CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m
# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_SSB is not set
# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set
# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set
CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y
CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m
CONFIG_USB_U132_HCD=m
CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=m
CONFIG_USB_SL811_CS=m
CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD=m
CONFIG_USB_WHCI_HCD=m
CONFIG_USB_HWA_HCD=m

#
# USB Device Class drivers
#
CONFIG_USB_ACM=m
CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m
CONFIG_USB_WDM=m
CONFIG_USB_TMC=m

#
# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may
#

#
# also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info
#
CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m
# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=m
CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=m
CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=m
CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=m
CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=m
CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=m
CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=m
CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=m
CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH=m
CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA=m
CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB=m
# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#
# USB Imaging devices
#
CONFIG_USB_MDC800=m
CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK=m

#
# USB port drivers
#
# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#
# USB Miscellaneous drivers
#
CONFIG_USB_EMI62=m
CONFIG_USB_EMI26=m
CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX=m
CONFIG_USB_SEVSEG=m
CONFIG_USB_RIO500=m
CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER=m
CONFIG_USB_LCD=m
CONFIG_USB_LED=m
CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63=m
CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m
CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE=m
CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN=m
CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY=m
CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA=m
CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA_CON=y
CONFIG_USB_LD=m
CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR=m
CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR=m
# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set
CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW=m
# CONFIG_USB_ATM is not set
# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#
# OTG and related infrastructure
#
# CONFIG_USB_GPIO_VBUS is not set
# CONFIG_NOP_USB_XCEIV is not set
CONFIG_UWB=m
CONFIG_UWB_HWA=m
CONFIG_UWB_WHCI=m
CONFIG_UWB_WLP=m
CONFIG_UWB_I1480U=m
CONFIG_UWB_I1480U_WLP=m
# CONFIG_MMC is not set
# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set
CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y
CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

#
# LED drivers
#
CONFIG_LEDS_NET5501=m
CONFIG_LEDS_ALIX2=m
CONFIG_LEDS_PCA9532=m
CONFIG_LEDS_GPIO=m
CONFIG_LEDS_GPIO_PLATFORM=y
CONFIG_LEDS_LP3944=m
CONFIG_LEDS_CLEVO_MAIL=m
CONFIG_LEDS_PCA955X=m
CONFIG_LEDS_DAC124S085=m
CONFIG_LEDS_REGULATOR=m
CONFIG_LEDS_BD2802=m
CONFIG_LEDS_INTEL_SS4200=m
CONFIG_LEDS_LT3593=m
CONFIG_LEDS_DELL_NETBOOKS=m
CONFIG_LEDS_MC13783=m
CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

#
# LED Triggers
#
CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER=m
CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT=m
CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_BACKLIGHT=m
CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_GPIO=m
CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_DEFAULT_ON=m

#
# iptables trigger is under Netfilter config (LED target)
#
# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set
CONFIG_INFINIBAND=m
CONFIG_INFINIBAND_USER_MAD=m
CONFIG_INFINIBAND_USER_ACCESS=m
CONFIG_INFINIBAND_USER_MEM=y
CONFIG_INFINIBAND_ADDR_TRANS=y
CONFIG_INFINIBAND_MTHCA=m
CONFIG_INFINIBAND_MTHCA_DEBUG=y
CONFIG_INFINIBAND_QIB=m
CONFIG_INFINIBAND_AMSO1100=m
# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_AMSO1100_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_MLX4_INFINIBAND=m
CONFIG_INFINIBAND_NES=m
# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_NES_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB=m
CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB_CM=y
CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB_DEBUG=y
# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB_DEBUG_DATA is not set
CONFIG_INFINIBAND_SRP=m
CONFIG_INFINIBAND_ISER=m
CONFIG_EDAC=y

#
# Reporting subsystems
#
# CONFIG_EDAC_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_EDAC_DECODE_MCE=m
CONFIG_EDAC_MM_EDAC=m
CONFIG_EDAC_MCE=y
CONFIG_EDAC_E752X=m
CONFIG_EDAC_I82975X=m
CONFIG_EDAC_I3000=m
CONFIG_EDAC_I3200=m
CONFIG_EDAC_X38=m
CONFIG_EDAC_I5400=m
CONFIG_EDAC_I7CORE=m
CONFIG_EDAC_I5000=m
CONFIG_EDAC_I5100=m
CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y
CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y
CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS=y
CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS_DEVICE="rtc0"
# CONFIG_RTC_DEBUG is not set

#
# RTC interfaces
#
CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y
CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y
CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y
CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL=y
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST=m

#
# I2C RTC drivers
#
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307=m
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1374=m
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672=m
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS3232=m
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900=m
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372=m
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208=m
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL12022=m
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205=m
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563=m
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583=m
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80=m
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80_WDT=y
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ32K=m
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_S35390A=m
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_FM3130=m
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8581=m
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8025=m

#
# SPI RTC drivers
#
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T94=m
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1305=m
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1390=m
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6902=m
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_R9701=m
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C348=m
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS3234=m
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF2123=m

#
# Platform RTC drivers
#
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1286=m
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1511=m
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553=m
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742=m
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8=m
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86=m
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T35=m
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59=m
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MSM6242=m
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ4802=m
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RP5C01=m
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020=m

#
# on-CPU RTC drivers
#
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCAP=m
CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MC13783=m
CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y
# CONFIG_DMADEVICES_DEBUG is not set

#
# DMA Devices
#
CONFIG_INTEL_MID_DMAC=m
CONFIG_ASYNC_TX_DISABLE_CHANNEL_SWITCH=y
CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA=m
CONFIG_TIMB_DMA=m
CONFIG_PCH_DMA=m
CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

#
# DMA Clients
#
CONFIG_NET_DMA=y
CONFIG_ASYNC_TX_DMA=y
CONFIG_DMATEST=m
CONFIG_DCA=m
CONFIG_AUXDISPLAY=y
CONFIG_UIO=m
CONFIG_UIO_CIF=m
CONFIG_UIO_PDRV=m
CONFIG_UIO_PDRV_GENIRQ=m
CONFIG_UIO_AEC=m
CONFIG_UIO_SERCOS3=m
CONFIG_UIO_PCI_GENERIC=m
CONFIG_UIO_NETX=m
CONFIG_XEN=y
CONFIG_XEN_INTERFACE_VERSION=0x00030207

#
# XEN
#
CONFIG_XEN_PRIVILEGED_GUEST=y
# CONFIG_XEN_UNPRIVILEGED_GUEST is not set
CONFIG_XEN_PRIVCMD=y
CONFIG_XEN_DOMCTL=y
CONFIG_XEN_XENBUS_DEV=y
CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_ACCEL_SFC_UTIL=m
CONFIG_XEN_BACKEND=y
CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_BACKEND=y
CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_TAP=y
CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_TAP2=y
CONFIG_XEN_BLKBACK_PAGEMAP=y
CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_BACKEND=y
CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_TX_SHIFT=10
# CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_PIPELINED_TRANSMITTER is not set
CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_LOOPBACK=y
CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_BACKEND=y
CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_BACKEND_VPCI=y
# CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_BACKEND_PASS is not set
# CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_BACKEND_SLOT is not set
# CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_BE_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_XEN_TPMDEV_BACKEND=y
CONFIG_XEN_SCSI_BACKEND=y
CONFIG_XEN_USB_BACKEND=y
CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_FRONTEND=m
CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_FRONTEND=m
CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_ACCEL_SFC_FRONTEND=m
CONFIG_XEN_SCSI_FRONTEND=m
CONFIG_XEN_USB_FRONTEND=m
# CONFIG_XEN_USB_FRONTEND_HCD_STATS is not set
# CONFIG_XEN_USB_FRONTEND_HCD_PM is not set
CONFIG_XEN_GRANT_DEV=y
CONFIG_XEN_FRAMEBUFFER=y
CONFIG_XEN_KEYBOARD=y
# CONFIG_XEN_DISABLE_SERIAL is not set
CONFIG_XEN_SYSFS=y
CONFIG_XEN_NR_GUEST_DEVICES=2048
# CONFIG_XEN_COMPAT_030002_AND_LATER is not set
# CONFIG_XEN_COMPAT_030004_AND_LATER is not set
# CONFIG_XEN_COMPAT_030100_AND_LATER is not set
# CONFIG_XEN_COMPAT_030200_AND_LATER is not set
CONFIG_XEN_COMPAT_030300_AND_LATER=y
# CONFIG_XEN_COMPAT_030400_AND_LATER is not set
# CONFIG_XEN_COMPAT_040000_AND_LATER is not set
# CONFIG_XEN_COMPAT_LATEST_ONLY is not set
CONFIG_XEN_COMPAT=0x030300
CONFIG_XEN_VCPU_INFO_PLACEMENT=y
CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_IGNORE_UNHANDLED=y
CONFIG_IRQ_PER_CPU=y
CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_WALK_MEMORY=y
CONFIG_XEN_SMPBOOT=y
CONFIG_XEN_DEVMEM=y

#
# Xen driver support
#
CONFIG_XEN_BALLOON=y
CONFIG_XEN_SCRUB_PAGES=y
CONFIG_XEN_DEV_EVTCHN=y
CONFIG_STAGING=y
# CONFIG_STAGING_EXCLUDE_BUILD is not set
CONFIG_ET131X=m
# CONFIG_ET131X_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_SLICOSS=m
CONFIG_USB_IP_COMMON=m
CONFIG_USB_IP_VHCI_HCD=m
CONFIG_USB_IP_HOST=m
# CONFIG_USB_IP_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set
CONFIG_ECHO=m
# CONFIG_COMEDI is not set
CONFIG_ASUS_OLED=m
CONFIG_TRANZPORT=m
CONFIG_POHMELFS=m
# CONFIG_POHMELFS_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_POHMELFS_CRYPTO=y
CONFIG_IDE_PHISON=m
CONFIG_FB_UDL=m
CONFIG_VME_BUS=m

#
# VME Bridge Drivers
#
CONFIG_VME_CA91CX42=m
CONFIG_VME_TSI148=m

#
# VME Device Drivers
#
CONFIG_VME_USER=m

#
# VME Board Drivers
#
CONFIG_VMIVME_7805=m
CONFIG_IIO=m
CONFIG_IIO_RING_BUFFER=y
CONFIG_IIO_SW_RING=m
CONFIG_IIO_TRIGGER=y

#
# Accelerometers
#
CONFIG_ADIS16209=m
CONFIG_ADIS16220=m
CONFIG_ADIS16240=m
CONFIG_KXSD9=m
CONFIG_LIS3L02DQ=m
CONFIG_SCA3000=m

#
# Analog to digital convertors
#
CONFIG_MAX1363=m
CONFIG_MAX1363_RING_BUFFER=y

#
# Digital gyroscope sensors
#
CONFIG_ADIS16260=m

#
# Inertial measurement units
#
CONFIG_ADIS16300=m
CONFIG_ADIS16350=m
CONFIG_ADIS16400=m

#
# Light sensors
#
CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2563=m

#
# Magnetometer sensors
#
CONFIG_SENSORS_HMC5843=m

#
# Triggers - standalone
#
CONFIG_IIO_PERIODIC_RTC_TRIGGER=m
CONFIG_IIO_GPIO_TRIGGER=m
CONFIG_ZRAM=m
CONFIG_ZRAM_STATS=y
CONFIG_BATMAN_ADV=m
CONFIG_BATMAN_ADV_DEBUG=y
CONFIG_FB_SM7XX=m
CONFIG_CRYSTALHD=m

#
# Texas Instruments shared transport line discipline
#
CONFIG_ADIS16255=m
CONFIG_FB_XGI=m
CONFIG_ACPI_QUICKSTART=m
CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES=y
CONFIG_ACER_WMI=m
CONFIG_ACERHDF=m
CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP=m
CONFIG_DELL_LAPTOP=m
CONFIG_DELL_WMI=m
CONFIG_FUJITSU_LAPTOP=m
# CONFIG_FUJITSU_LAPTOP_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_HP_WMI=m
CONFIG_PANASONIC_LAPTOP=m
CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI=m
# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUGFACILITIES is not set
# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUG is not set
# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_UNSAFE_LEDS is not set
CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_VIDEO=y
CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_HOTKEY_POLL=y
CONFIG_INTEL_MENLOW=m
CONFIG_EEEPC_LAPTOP=m
CONFIG_EEEPC_WMI=m
CONFIG_ACPI_WMI=m
CONFIG_MSI_WMI=m
# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set
CONFIG_TOPSTAR_LAPTOP=m
CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m
CONFIG_TOSHIBA_BT_RFKILL=m
CONFIG_ACPI_CMPC=m
CONFIG_INTEL_IPS=m

#
# Firmware Drivers
#
CONFIG_EDD=m
# CONFIG_EDD_OFF is not set
CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y
CONFIG_DELL_RBU=m
CONFIG_DCDBAS=m
CONFIG_DMIID=y
CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND=y
CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT=m

#
# File systems
#
CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y
CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y
CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y
CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y
# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set
CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y
CONFIG_EXT3_DEFAULTS_TO_ORDERED=y
CONFIG_EXT3_DEFAULTS_TO_BARRIERS_ENABLED=y
CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y
CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y
CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y
CONFIG_EXT4_FS=m
CONFIG_EXT4_FS_XATTR=y
CONFIG_EXT4_FS_POSIX_ACL=y
CONFIG_EXT4_FS_SECURITY=y
# CONFIG_EXT4_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_EXT4_FS_RICHACL=y
CONFIG_JBD=y
# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_JBD2=m
# CONFIG_JBD2_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y
CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=m
# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set
# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set
CONFIG_REISERFS_DEFAULTS_TO_BARRIERS_ENABLED=y
CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y
CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y
CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y
CONFIG_JFS_FS=m
CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL=y
CONFIG_JFS_SECURITY=y
# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS=y
CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y
CONFIG_FS_RICHACL=y
CONFIG_XFS_FS=m
CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y
CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y
CONFIG_XFS_RT=y
# CONFIG_XFS_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_GFS2_FS=m
# CONFIG_GFS2_FS_LOCKING_DLM is not set
CONFIG_OCFS2_FS=m
CONFIG_OCFS2_FS_O2CB=m
CONFIG_OCFS2_FS_USERSPACE_CLUSTER=m
CONFIG_OCFS2_FS_STATS=y
# CONFIG_OCFS2_DEBUG_MASKLOG is not set
# CONFIG_OCFS2_DEBUG_FS is not set
CONFIG_BTRFS_FS=m
CONFIG_BTRFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y
CONFIG_NILFS2_FS=m
CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y
CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y
CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y
CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y
CONFIG_FANOTIFY=y
CONFIG_FANOTIFY_ACCESS_PERMISSIONS=y
CONFIG_QUOTA=y
CONFIG_QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE=y
CONFIG_PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING=y
# CONFIG_QUOTA_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_QUOTA_TREE=m
CONFIG_QFMT_V1=m
CONFIG_QFMT_V2=m
CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y
CONFIG_QUOTACTL_COMPAT=y
CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=m
CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=m
CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m
CONFIG_CUSE=m
CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#
# Caches
#
CONFIG_FSCACHE=m
CONFIG_FSCACHE_STATS=y
# CONFIG_FSCACHE_HISTOGRAM is not set
# CONFIG_FSCACHE_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_FSCACHE_OBJECT_LIST=y
CONFIG_CACHEFILES=m
# CONFIG_CACHEFILES_DEBUG is not set
# CONFIG_CACHEFILES_HISTOGRAM is not set

#
# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems
#
CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y
CONFIG_JOLIET=y
CONFIG_ZISOFS=y
CONFIG_UDF_FS=m
CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#
# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems
#
CONFIG_FAT_FS=m
CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m
CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m
CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437
CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"
CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y
# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#
# Pseudo filesystems
#
CONFIG_PROC_FS=y
CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y
CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y
CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y
CONFIG_SYSFS=y
CONFIG_TMPFS=y
CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y
# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set
CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS=m
CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS=y
CONFIG_ADFS_FS=m
CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW=y
CONFIG_AFFS_FS=m
CONFIG_ECRYPT_FS=m
CONFIG_HFS_FS=m
CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=m
CONFIG_BEFS_FS=m
# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_BFS_FS=m
CONFIG_EFS_FS=m
CONFIG_JFFS2_FS=m
CONFIG_JFFS2_FS_DEBUG=0
CONFIG_JFFS2_FS_WRITEBUFFER=y
# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS_WBUF_VERIFY is not set
CONFIG_JFFS2_SUMMARY=y
CONFIG_JFFS2_FS_XATTR=y
CONFIG_JFFS2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y
CONFIG_JFFS2_FS_SECURITY=y
CONFIG_JFFS2_COMPRESSION_OPTIONS=y
CONFIG_JFFS2_ZLIB=y
# CONFIG_JFFS2_LZO is not set
CONFIG_JFFS2_RTIME=y
# CONFIG_JFFS2_RUBIN is not set
# CONFIG_JFFS2_CMODE_NONE is not set
CONFIG_JFFS2_CMODE_PRIORITY=y
# CONFIG_JFFS2_CMODE_SIZE is not set
# CONFIG_JFFS2_CMODE_FAVOURLZO is not set
CONFIG_UBIFS_FS=m
CONFIG_UBIFS_FS_XATTR=y
CONFIG_UBIFS_FS_ADVANCED_COMPR=y
CONFIG_UBIFS_FS_LZO=y
CONFIG_UBIFS_FS_ZLIB=y
# CONFIG_UBIFS_FS_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_LOGFS=m
CONFIG_CRAMFS=m
CONFIG_SQUASHFS=m
CONFIG_SQUASHFS_XATTR=y
CONFIG_SQUASHFS_LZO=y
# CONFIG_SQUASHFS_EMBEDDED is not set
CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3
CONFIG_VXFS_FS=m
CONFIG_MINIX_FS=m
CONFIG_OMFS_FS=m
CONFIG_HPFS_FS=m
CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS=m
CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=m
# CONFIG_ROMFS_BACKED_BY_BLOCK is not set
# CONFIG_ROMFS_BACKED_BY_MTD is not set
CONFIG_ROMFS_BACKED_BY_BOTH=y
CONFIG_ROMFS_ON_BLOCK=y
CONFIG_ROMFS_ON_MTD=y
CONFIG_SYSV_FS=m
CONFIG_UFS_FS=m
CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE=y
# CONFIG_UFS_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_EXOFS_FS=m
# CONFIG_EXOFS_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y
CONFIG_NFS_FS=m
CONFIG_NFS_V3=y
CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y
CONFIG_NFS_V4=y
CONFIG_NFS_SWAP=y
# CONFIG_NFS_V4_1 is not set
CONFIG_NFS_FSCACHE=y
# CONFIG_NFS_USE_LEGACY_DNS is not set
CONFIG_NFS_USE_KERNEL_DNS=y
CONFIG_NFSD=m
CONFIG_NFSD_V2_ACL=y
CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y
CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL=y
CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y
CONFIG_LOCKD=m
CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y
CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m
CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=m
CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y
CONFIG_SUNRPC=m
CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=m
CONFIG_SUNRPC_XPRT_RDMA=m
CONFIG_SUNRPC_SWAP=y
CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=m
CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3=m
# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set
CONFIG_CEPH_FS=m
CONFIG_CEPH_FS_PRETTYDEBUG=y
CONFIG_CIFS=m
CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y
CONFIG_CIFS_STATS2=y
CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH=y
CONFIG_CIFS_UPCALL=y
CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y
CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y
# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set
CONFIG_CIFS_DFS_UPCALL=y
# CONFIG_CIFS_FSCACHE is not set
CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL=y
CONFIG_NCP_FS=m
CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING=y
CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING=y
CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG=y
CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS=y
CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS=y
CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS=y
CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS=y
CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS=y
CONFIG_CODA_FS=m
CONFIG_AFS_FS=m
# CONFIG_AFS_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_AFS_FSCACHE=y
CONFIG_NOVFS=m

#
# Partition Types
#
CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y
# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set
CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION=y
# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set
CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION=y
CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y
CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y
CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y
# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set
CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y
CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y
CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y
# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION=y
CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION=y
CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y
CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION=y
CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y
CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION=y
CONFIG_NLS=y
CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"
CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m
CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=m
CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775=m
CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m
CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m
CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=m
CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857=m
CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860=m
CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861=m
CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862=m
CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=m
CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864=m
CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865=m
CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=m
CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869=m
CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=m
CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=m
CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=m
CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=m
CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874=m
CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8=m
CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m
CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m
CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=m
CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m
CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m
CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=m
CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4=m
CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=m
CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6=m
CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7=m
CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9=m
CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13=m
CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14=m
CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m
CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=m
CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U=m
CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m
CONFIG_DLM=m
CONFIG_DLM_DEBUG=y

#
# Kernel hacking
#
CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y
CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y
CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y
CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y
CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048
CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y
CONFIG_STRIP_ASM_SYMS=y
CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y
CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y
CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK=y
CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y
# CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ is not set
CONFIG_LOCKUP_DETECTOR=y
# CONFIG_HARDLOCKUP_DETECTOR is not set
# CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_SOFTLOCKUP_PANIC is not set
CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_SOFTLOCKUP_PANIC_VALUE=0
CONFIG_DETECT_HUNG_TASK=y
CONFIG_DEFAULT_HUNG_TASK_TIMEOUT=0
# CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_HUNG_TASK_PANIC is not set
CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_HUNG_TASK_PANIC_VALUE=0
CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG=y
CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS=y
CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y
# CONFIG_DEBUG_OBJECTS is not set
# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set
# CONFIG_DEBUG_KMEMLEAK is not set
# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set
# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set
# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set
# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set
# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set
# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set
# CONFIG_LOCK_STAT is not set
# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set
# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set
CONFIG_STACKTRACE=y
# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set
CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y
CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO=y
# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO_REDUCED is not set
# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set
# CONFIG_DEBUG_VIRTUAL is not set
# CONFIG_DEBUG_WRITECOUNT is not set
CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y
# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set
# CONFIG_DEBUG_SG is not set
# CONFIG_DEBUG_NOTIFIERS is not set
# CONFIG_DEBUG_CREDENTIALS is not set
CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y
# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set
CONFIG_UNWIND_INFO=y
CONFIG_STACK_UNWIND=y
# CONFIG_BOOT_PRINTK_DELAY is not set
# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set
# CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_DETECTOR is not set
# CONFIG_KPROBES_SANITY_TEST is not set
# CONFIG_BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST is not set
# CONFIG_DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT is not set
CONFIG_DEBUG_FORCE_WEAK_PER_CPU=y
CONFIG_LKDTM=m
CONFIG_CPU_NOTIFIER_ERROR_INJECT=m
# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set
CONFIG_LATENCYTOP=y
CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y
# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set
CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y
CONFIG_NOP_TRACER=y
CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y
CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y
CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_FP_TEST=y
CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y
CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y
CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y
CONFIG_HAVE_SYSCALL_TRACEPOINTS=y
CONFIG_RING_BUFFER=y
CONFIG_EVENT_TRACING=y
CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER=y
CONFIG_RING_BUFFER_ALLOW_SWAP=y
CONFIG_TRACING=y
CONFIG_GENERIC_TRACER=y
CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y
CONFIG_FTRACE=y
# CONFIG_FUNCTION_TRACER is not set
# CONFIG_IRQSOFF_TRACER is not set
# CONFIG_SCHED_TRACER is not set
# CONFIG_FTRACE_SYSCALLS is not set
CONFIG_BRANCH_PROFILE_NONE=y
# CONFIG_PROFILE_ANNOTATED_BRANCHES is not set
# CONFIG_PROFILE_ALL_BRANCHES is not set
# CONFIG_STACK_TRACER is not set
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE=y
CONFIG_KPROBE_EVENT=y
# CONFIG_FTRACE_STARTUP_TEST is not set
CONFIG_RING_BUFFER_BENCHMARK=m
CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT=y
CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI_REMOTE_DMA=y
CONFIG_BUILD_DOCSRC=y
CONFIG_DYNAMIC_DEBUG=y
# CONFIG_DMA_API_DEBUG is not set
# CONFIG_ATOMIC64_SELFTEST is not set
# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set
CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y
# CONFIG_KMEMCHECK is not set
# CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM is not set
CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y
CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_DBGP=y
# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set
# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set
# CONFIG_DEBUG_PER_CPU_MAPS is not set
# CONFIG_X86_PTDUMP is not set
CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA=y
# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA_TEST is not set
# CONFIG_DEBUG_NX_TEST is not set
# CONFIG_IOMMU_STRESS is not set
# CONFIG_X86_DECODER_SELFTEST is not set
CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0
CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1
CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2
CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3
CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y
# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set
# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set
# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set
CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0
# CONFIG_CPA_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING=y
# CONFIG_DEBUG_STRICT_USER_COPY_CHECKS is not set

#
# Security options
#
CONFIG_KEYS=y
# CONFIG_KEYS_DEBUG_PROC_KEYS is not set
CONFIG_SECURITY=y
CONFIG_SECURITYFS=y
CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK=y
CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK_XFRM=y
CONFIG_SECURITY_PATH=y
CONFIG_LSM_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=0
CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX=y
CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM=y
CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM_VALUE=0
CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DISABLE=y
CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DEVELOP=y
CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_AVC_STATS=y
CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_CHECKREQPROT_VALUE=1
# CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_POLICYDB_VERSION_MAX is not set
# CONFIG_SECURITY_SMACK is not set
# CONFIG_SECURITY_TOMOYO is not set
CONFIG_SECURITY_APPARMOR=y
CONFIG_SECURITY_APPARMOR_BOOTPARAM_VALUE=1
# CONFIG_IMA is not set
# CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_SELINUX is not set
CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_APPARMOR=y
# CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_DAC is not set
CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY="apparmor"
CONFIG_XOR_BLOCKS=m
CONFIG_ASYNC_CORE=m
CONFIG_ASYNC_MEMCPY=m
CONFIG_ASYNC_XOR=m
CONFIG_ASYNC_PQ=m
CONFIG_ASYNC_RAID6_RECOV=m
CONFIG_ASYNC_RAID6_TEST=m
CONFIG_ASYNC_TX_DISABLE_PQ_VAL_DMA=y
CONFIG_ASYNC_TX_DISABLE_XOR_VAL_DMA=y
CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

#
# Crypto core or helper
#
CONFIG_CRYPTO_FIPS=y
CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y
CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y
CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y
CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y
CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y
CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y
CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y
CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP2=y
CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y
CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y
CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER_DISABLE_TESTS=y
CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCRYPT=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_WORKQUEUE=y
CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST=m

#
# Authenticated Encryption with Associated Data
#
CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV=m

#
# Block modes
#
CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_FPU=m

#
# Hash modes
#
CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y
CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_VMAC=m

#
# Digest
#
CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C_INTEL=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_GHASH=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD128=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD160=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD256=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD320=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_GHASH_CLMUL_NI_INTEL=m

#
# Ciphers
#
CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_NI_INTEL=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_X86_64=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=m
# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set
CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64=m

#
# Compression
#
CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_ZLIB=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO=m

#
# Random Number Generation
#
CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANSI_CPRNG=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y
CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK_AES=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK_SHA=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_HIFN_795X=m
CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_HIFN_795X_RNG=y
CONFIG_BINARY_PRINTF=y

#
# Library routines
#
CONFIG_RAID6_PQ=m
CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y
CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y
CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y
CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_LAST_BIT=y
CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m
CONFIG_CRC16=m
CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF=y
CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=m
CONFIG_CRC32=y
CONFIG_CRC7=m
CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m
CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y
CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m
CONFIG_LZO_COMPRESS=m
CONFIG_LZO_DECOMPRESS=y
CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_GZIP=y
CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_BZIP2=y
CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZMA=y
CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZO=y
CONFIG_REED_SOLOMON=m
CONFIG_REED_SOLOMON_DEC16=y
CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH=y
CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=m
CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_BM=m
CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_FSM=m
CONFIG_BTREE=y
CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y
CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y
CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y
CONFIG_CHECK_SIGNATURE=y
CONFIG_NLATTR=y
CONFIG_LRU_CACHE=m
```
HD-Tune READ avg 135 max 153, also kaum langsamer als nativ. Is aber auch ein physischer RAID.

Hast du eigentlich die PV Treiber installiert? Haben bei mir eigentlich nicht merklich was gebracht, aber versuchs mal. www.meadowcourt.org - /downloads/


----------



## DragonTEC (8. Oktober 2010)

hmm.. ja,  auf die PV treiber bin ich auch gestoßen und die haben bei mir auch wirklcih was geracht! meine disk performance leistung hat sich teilweise verzehnfacht! allerdings nur von 3MB/s auf 30MB/s (max, normal sind 10-15).. das system wurde also disk performance mäßig benutzbar, aber schön ist anders..

interessanterweise hab ich dann mal n 3dMark06 laufen lassen, und bei den Ergebnissen war ich beeindruckt:

domU | nativ
3515 | 3772 (3dMark Score)
1183 | 1236 (SM 2.0 Score)
1325 | 1436 (SM 3.0 Score)
4492 | 5624 (CPU Score)

Verwendet:
AMD 1090T (alle 6 Kerne sowohl an Dom0, als auch an DomU durchgeschleift)
4GB Ram (domU) | 8 GB Ram nativ
Radeon 5450 1GB (halt nur die kleine passive, weil meine große in der Werkstadt is)

find ich echt beachtlich die werte, vorallem wenn ich bedenke das die domU mit nem zehntel diskIO und der hälfte Ram (deshalb wohl der große CPU Score unterschied) auskommen musste..

Ach ja, und das Rätsel um das Xen4-unstale VGA-Bios ist gelöst: Der nimmt gar nicht das native Kartenbios, sondern läd sein eingens.. kannst ja mal mit GPU-Z prüfen..

wie hast du das eigentlich gemacht, hast du überhaupt die Platten durchgereicht, oder direkt einfach deinen Raid-Controller? ich werd glaub ich als nächstes mal ne alte 500er Platte rauskramen und reinhängen und die mal nativ der domU geben, vllt bringt das ja was gegenüber dom0 und domU auf einer platte.. wobei ich da auch nicht so dran glaube.. und mal gucken was mein lvmcrypt-konstrukt dazu sagt.. ^^


----------



## Bunkasan (8. Oktober 2010)

Der Raid wird unter Linux initialisiert und dann als einzelnes Laufwerk an die domU durchgereicht, beim Raidcontroller hadder leider gezickt. Wobei leider, ich kann die Partitionen des Raid unter laufender domU in der dom0 mounten und simultan von beiden zugreifen. 
Würde das mit der physischen Platte aber auf jeden fall versuchen, alleine schon weil sich die verteilten Zugriffe von 2 System beim wegfallen positiv bemerkbar machen sollten. Wie schon gesagt, viel mehr hat der Raid auch nativ nicht gebracht.


----------



## UzAt (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo ihr beiden 

Ich bin wirklich sehr erfreut über die Arbeit die ihr euch hier macht!
Habe mir letzte Woche diese Hardware gekauft und übers Wochenende zusammengebastelt:
AMD x6 1090T
ASUS Crosshair IV
XFX HD5870 850M
Corsair HX620
(btw. komplett unabhängig von diesem Thread. Den habe ich grade erst entdeckt.)
Ich wollte nun auf Linux umsteigen und suchte eine möglichst akzeptable Möglichkeit über eine Windoof-VM zu spielen. (Ich will einfach nicht Dualbooten ^^)
Hatte dann ebenfalls die Youtube Videos von Xen und 3d Passthrough gesehen und nach ner längeren Google'lei diesen Thread gefunden!

Ich kann euch leider nicht helfen, da mein Wissen in der Linux-Welt so ziemlich bei 0 ist, jedoch möchte ich euch bitten nicht aufzugeben und irgendwann ein Howto zu erstellen. 

Ich habe vor die Debian stable zu nehmen und dann wenn euer Howto (hoffentlich  ) kommt im nachhinein Xen, etc. zu installieren.
Wie ihr merkt ich hoffe auf's beste! 
*Thema abonniert*


----------



## DragonTEC (13. Oktober 2010)

Hey,

na, freut mich doch, dass das hier auch andere interessiert.. die hardware sieht schonmal gut aus (1090T und Crosshair IV hab ich ja selbst).. dein größte Problem wird sein, das das crosshair den vcore offset nur auf -0.0625V setzen kann, sonst könntest du noch mehr strom sparen *lach* ansonsten sollte das alles später problemlos laufen..

Ich würde dir allerdings empfehlen, dass Xen-System neu aufzusetzen und dein jetziges System als VM laufen zu lassen.. da das ganze ein Level-1-Hypervisor (einfach mal googln) is sollte die dom0 möglichst schlank sein..

bei deinem weg würde ich dir folgendes empfehlen:

installier dein debien (übrigens würde ich dir das aktuelle testing empfehlen (squeeze), das is schon gefreezt und damit "fast" stable, hat aber viel neuere versionen) auf ner anderen platte als deiner späteren ziel platte installieren, und wenn du soweit bist mit xen anzufangen, die dom0 auf deine eigentliche zielplatte zu installieren und dann dein deb. einfach (entweder auf der anderen platte, oder auf die richtige platte kopiert) von da aus als VM einbinden.. dürftest du performancemäßig nicht merken..

falls du jetzt schon mal spielen willst, kannst du dich auch mal an Bunkasans script im nachbarthreat versuchen.. das installiert dir das gesamte Xen-Environment schon mal.. allerdings wirds mit 0 Linux erfahrung dann evtl schwer zu debuggen


----------



## UzAt (13. Oktober 2010)

Aktuell ist noch kein OS installiert. Ich kann also sofort anfangen mit dem richtigen System.
Was würdest du mir denn empfehlen als OS für Dom0? Du meintest ja das sollte möglichst schlank sein, z.B. Damn Small Linux oder Puppy Linux? (Soll mMn nur zur Xen-Verwaltung dienen.)

Ich hatte vor auf dem System mehrere virt. Maschinen mit Xen zu installieren und hätte da gerne mal deine Meinung zu gehört. 
Das waren Dom0 (reines Xen-Management, kein Inet, etc.; evtl. DamnSmallLinux), die DomU#1 (Router, Proxy mit VPN (wenn ich Unterwegs mit dem Lappi surfe..), Firewall & evtl. IDS; Soll die VMs einfach absichern und stark einschränken), DomU#2 (Windows 7; Spiele.. mit eigener Grafikkarte [XFX HD5870 850M]) und DomU#3 (Debian ('stable' mit Backports oder 'testing'); Der Arbeitsrechner - Officearbeit, Finanzen (Buchhaltung, usw.), Browser ohne Plugins und nur für postbank.de freigegeben; betreibt mittels VirtualBox oder VMWare (noch unschlüssig) weitere VMs:
VM#1 Trading (Windows XP; Wertpapierhandel, etc.; nur Ports für die entspr. Software offen) 
VM#2 Surfen/Recherge (hat Office und einen Browser mit allen Plugins, etc.; ist sozusagen meine "Opfer-VM" (fand das statement übrigens gut^^) die verseucht werden darf und für allen scheiß dient (auch testen von neuer Software..))

Meinst du das macht so sinn? (Ich weiß ich bin ein bissl paranoid lol)
Hast du Verbesserungen oder Anregungen?

Mein Trading, die Finanzen und das normale Surfen möchte ich auf jedenfall trennen, da ich nur für's Traden Windows benötige und mir das im Allgemeinen zu unsicher ist damit noch zu surfen - ich überlege sogar, ob ich die Orderausführung in eine andere/weitere VM packe..; Also 1.VM zur Analyse und 2. zur Orderausführung, aber das wäre wohl zuviel des guten  )

Ich suche z.B. noch eine Möglichkeit den Begriff "Multimedia" oben unterzubringen. Ich möchte (VM unabhängig!) Musik hören, Filme gucken, etc. also müsste ich das dann inner Dom0 abspielen, richtig?
Dazu noch eine Frage bzgl. Multimedia / Sound.
Ich habe eine Soundkarte (eine X-Fi, genaueren Typ gibts auf Anfrage. Muss ich selber suchen^^), die Mainboard-interne Soundlösung und ein USB Headset.
Können alle VMs gleichzeitig darauf zugreifen? 
Wenn nicht: Wie könnte man das mit der Musik auf den Boxen, USB-Headset für's Gaming und Sound in der Surf/Recherge-VM lösen? Hast du da eine Idee?
Kann man z.B. die Boxen fest der Dom0 zuschreiben und dort die Multimedia Sachen betreiben und das USB-Headset in der Surf/Recherge-VM UND der Gaming-VM nutzen?

Ich weiß da leider nicht wie das mit Xen funktioniert..

Übrigens: Ich verfolge das Motto "Learning by doing". D.h. so ein Linux ist relativ schnell installiert und eingerichtet zum Surfen, etc. aber wirklich was lernen kann ich erst bei "Problemen" wie 2/3 Monitor betrieb, usw. (habe da schon ein paar unliebsame Erfahrungen ^^)


----------



## Bunkasan (14. Oktober 2010)

Ein paar Fragen will ich dir mal kurz beantworten. Als Basis würde ich an deiner Stelle (aufrgund des Anfängerstadiums) definitiv zu nem Debian oder Ubuntu (basiert ja auch auf debian und ist größtenteils identisch) raten, schon allein aufgrund der tatsache, das sehr viel Software als fertige Pakete verfügbar sind, und du dir einen großen Haufen an selbstkompilierten Fehlerquellen ersparen kannst.

Du deinem VM-Konzept habe ich vorerst mal eine Frage: Wieviel RAM steckt in deiner Kiste? Selbst ohne GUI, wozu ich dir besonders als Anfänger unbedingt raten würde, braucht schon allein die dom0 min 512 MB. Die "Netserver domU" sollte auch (ohne GUI) an die 512 haben. Windows 7 zum zocken solltest du auch definitiv 3GB einplanen. Vernünftiges Arbeiten auf deiner Debian domU sollte auch an die 2GB erfodern, wieviel dann noch für die VMware VMs bleibt, kannst du dir ausrechnen. Also mit 8GB könnte es grade so ausgehen, vorrausgesetzt du verzichtest bei den beiden genannten aufs GUI.

Multimedia: Du kannst deinen domU´s virtuelle Sounddevices zuweisen, die dann über das Physische abgespielt werden. Soweit die Theorie, ich habe für die dom0 garnichts und die domU´s per Passthrough jeweils ne eigene Karte. Dir sollte auch bewusst sein, das die domU´s solange sie nicht über eigene Grafikhardware verfügen, nur in der dom0 mit max 800x600 (wegen der emulierten cirrus Karte) im VNC Fenster laufen, was ein GUI wieder nötig machen würde. Multi-gfx-passtrough mit Xen unstable teste ich gerade. Du kannst theoretisch per PVUSB Geräte an die domU´s von der dom0 weiterreichen, bei mir allerdings nur mit unbefriedigenden ergebnissen, welshalb ich meine beiden Controller direkt durchgreicht habe.

Und in einem Punkt muss ich Dragontec voll und ganz zustimmen: Ohne solide Grundkentnisse der Linuxarchitektur und ne ordentliche portion Konsolenerfahrung wird das ein verdammt hartes und langes learning by doing. Keinesfalls unmöglich, aber stell dich auf viele lange frustreiche Tage und Nächte ein. Mal so eben ohne Hintergrundwissen auf unstable basiernden Komponenten ein deratiges VM-konstrukt aus dem Boden zu stampfen... nun ich wills dir nicht ausreden... aber fang doch lieber erstmal ne Nummer kleiner an bevor du dich daran wagst. Das sinnvollste ist wohl erstmal ein Dualboot bis dein "Experimental-XEN" steht, das macht was du willst, und du auch weisst warum er was oder auch mal nicht macht. 

PS: Das sagt dir jemand der mit seinem Script schon fast eine "Out-of-the-box" Lösung für die Xen-Environment geschaffen hat, die schon mal fast 90% der Konfiguration des System abnimmt. Aber damit lernt man auch nichts mehr.


----------



## UzAt (14. Oktober 2010)

Arrrgh.. ich hasse Windoof. Hat sich doch glatt mein eben geschriebener Post in Luft aufgelöst....

Ich habe mich nun entschieden (zumindest vorerst) einen Dualboot mit Win7 einzurichten.
Für die paar mal die ich was spielen möchte 4GB Ram "unnütz" brach liegen lassen? Nein danke.
(Ich spreche davon der Spiel-VM 4GB (3 in deinem Beispiel) zu geben. Diese sind dann ja anscheinend fest dieser VM zugesprochen und werden wohl auch nicht genutzt, wenn die VM aus ist richtig? Sinnlos..?!)

Naja, ich pack mir jetzt mal Debian stable rauf (habe ich schon runtergeladen; aktiviere dann einfach die testing repo.. sollte doch klappen?) und guck mir das an.
Um Xen, die VMs, etc. kümmere ich mich später.

Danke für deine/eure Hilfe. Ich bleibe natürlich am Thema dran!


----------



## DragonTEC (14. Oktober 2010)

also, generell sehe ich dein Konzept als möglich an, vorallem weil ich was ähnliches plane  Bei mir werden es dann zwar eher server-vms anstatt finanzkram werden, aber das ist ja nebensächlich..

Was ich dir empfehlen würde ist eventuell eine 2. GraKa.. so kannst du deine Win-VM und deine linuxe gleichzeitig betreiben bzw. mit mehreren Monitoren auch nebeneinander.. ich hab hier ein paar seiten zurück im threat n link zu einer kleinen passiven gepostet.. die hab ich mitlerweile und die funktioniert super!

Was dein System angeht, bau dir wirklich erstmal ein dualboot mit nem linux und sammel ein bissel erfahrungen.. ich glaub, das thema xen ist (jedenfalls im jetzigen stadium) noch nichts für linux-anfänger.. du kriegst es vllt zum laufen, aber du willst es dann ja auch sicher betreiben, backuppen etc., und wenn dir dann wegen fehlender Erfahrung auf einmal alle deine VMs abhanden kommen, ist ja auch niemandem geholfen 

€: @Bunkasan: Sag mal, hast du schon mit dem xen memory overcommit rumgespielt? find ich persönlich interessant und könnte den verfügbaren speicher natürlich deutlich besser auslasten.. sprich: Mehr VMs


----------



## Bunkasan (14. Oktober 2010)

Nein, bisher noch nicht, da das Memorymanagement zumindest bisher bei der 4.0 ne ziemlich fragile sache war. Habe gerade höchst erfreut festgestellt, das ich mit der unstable nun endlich meinem Windows mehr als 3GB zuweisen kann ohne das es sich mit einem ACPI BSOD verabschiedet. Wird also Zeit sich da mal einzuarbeiten. Was anderes, verzweifel gerade am gfx-passtrough (unstable) bei ner Linux HVM, hast du da bereits Erfahrungen/Erfolge?


----------



## DragonTEC (14. Oktober 2010)

ja, vga passthrough unter linux will nich so richtig, das is mir auch schon aufgefallen.. ich hatte ja am anfang immer mit ner debian anstatt nem windows getestet und das wollte auch bei mir nicht.. immer wenn ich das versucht hab is die VM nachm Grub eingefroren..

was allerdings mehr oder weniger funktioniert ist, die geräte an ein laufendes linux durchzureichen per pci-attach.. danach hatte ich meine graka im domU-lspci.. habs dann aber leider noch nicht geschafft auch tatsächlich den output darauf umzuleiten..

wär natürlich interessant, weil die lvm disk performance in der domU wahnsinn is.. ich vermute, dass das unter linux kernel-abhängig is und da ein paar native pvhvm treiber murks machen..


----------



## Bunkasan (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe momentan das Problem, dass er brav im VNC bis zum gdm bootet, dann wegen "no detected devices" an der radeon mosert, anbietet in niedrigen modus zu starten, und bei auswahl dessen den gdm pausenlos neustartet.


----------



## Bunkasan (14. Oktober 2010)

Hab mich heute mal etwas tiefer in den xen sourcecode vergrabe und ein paar neue Erkenntnisse gewinnen können, warum Linux keinen VGA-passtrough mag. So seltsam es klingen mag (weils ja funktioniert) das was wir momentan mit unseren Windows-HVM machen, ist garkein "richtiger" VGA-passtrough. Es wird immer noch primär die Cirrus Karte emuliert, und die physische Karte lediglich samt BIOS durchgereicht. Der Grund warum Windows trotzdem auf die sekundäre Karte zugreift ist wohl in den ungenügenden Vorraussetzungen an die erste Karte zu suchen. Ich habe den VGA-passtrough patch an die unstable anpassen können, und auch schon erfolgreich damit gebootet. Was aber nichts daran ändert, daß die HVM bei der Initialisierung des gemappten VGA-BIOS stehen bleibt. Wo genau nun dieser break zu suchen ist, wird mich wohl noch einige Suche kosten, da sich die Logfiles dahingehend ausschweigen. Zumindest konnte ich es schon auf gewisse teile der source eingrenzen. Es liegt aber defintiv nicht am Patch oder dem gemappten BIOS sondern an den Änderungen des passtrough-verhaltens von 4.0 zu 4.1. Bleibt also noch die Hoffnung, dass daran noch gearbeitet wird, da damit wohl auch nicht der ursprüngliche passtrough laufen würde.

EDIT: Gerade hat sich auch meine Befürchtung bestätigt, daß der ACPI-BSOD auf den vga-passtrough patch zurückzuführen ist.


----------



## DragonTEC (15. Oktober 2010)

das is natürlich mies, erklärt aber andererseits auch einiges.. hast du mal bei deinen recherchen rausgefunden, woher das richtige vga-passthrough das bios laden will? vllt fliegt da nur irgendwo ne file-not-fount exception, weil das script an nem undocumented platz sucht?

Ich sitz leider immernoch an meinem hdd-problem, wenn auch ich jetzt ein bissel weiter bin: Ein faktor war abstruserweise der xenpm, also der xen power manager.. der hat alle meine kerne auf P4 und damit 800MHz getaktet und damit hat einfach leistung gefehlt, sowohl auf dom0, als auch auf domU seite, um das disk-geraffel zu emulieren.. 

aber irgendwas fehlt da trotzdem immernoch.. mich macht nur stutzig das das nur auf der win VM passiert.. unter linux läuft diskIO prima.. 

€: Kannst du mal gucken als was bei dir im gerätemanager die disk bezeichnet is und was bei dir unter richtlinien steht? vorallem interessiert mich, ob der schreibcache bei dir aktiviert werden kann oder nicht..


----------



## Bunkasan (15. Oktober 2010)

Ja, das laden des VGA BIOS funktioniert einwandfrei. Es wird bereits beim kompilieren mit in den xenkernel eingebaut. Ich habe das ganze heute mal mit dem 4.0 testing versucht, und auch ohne Probleme meine Primäre Karte an meine Linux HVM durch reichen können, ärgerlich nur, das mir das ganze System freezt, sobald die Windows HVM anfängt, mit der Zweitkarte zu kommunizieren. Mal abgesehen davon, dass die unstable für mich unverzichtbar ist, solange ich meine Webcam ohne Systemfreezes länger als 10 min nutzen will.  Die unstable bleibt stehen sobald er versucht das ROMBIOS zu laden, welches dann auch das VGA BIOS initialisieren sollte, habe auch schon eine Stelle gefunden, an der es wohl hakt... der comment spricht für sich:

```
int10_handler:
  ;; dont do anything, since the VGA BIOS handles int10h requests
  iret
```
Dass er ohne Fehlermeldung einfach stehen bleibt, ist zumindest ein Indiz, das dafür sprechen würde. Weiter fraglich natürlich, wenn es hier passiert, warum er keinen INT10h von der Karte bekommt. Ist für mich auch das erste mal, mich mit dem untersten Layer der Komponentenkommunikation zu beschäftigen. 

Die Vermutung warum Windows den Desktop auf der Zweitkarte lädt, hat sich durch ein Ausrufezeichen vor der Primärkarte bestätigt. 

Die Bezeichnung lautet "XEN PV DISK SCSI Disk Device" und Schreibcach  kann nicht aktiviert werden.


----------



## DragonTEC (17. Oktober 2010)

Sooooo, ich bin jetzt einen RRRIIIEEESSSIIIIGGGEEENNN Schritt weitergekommen..

Ich hatte ja massivst Probleme mit meiner disk performance (für google: xen slow disk performance).. das Rätsel ist nun gelöst:

Der Xen Power Manager scheint ein bug (laut wiki ab AMD family >=15, also auch bei meinem 1090T (familiy 16)), wodurch sowohl P-States als auch C-States nicht richtig gesetzt werden..

hier mal anschaulich:

(CPU lief am Anfang auf scaling-governor performance und 3 C-States)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht hatte ich am Anfang einen disk read speed von ca. 10MB/s, also nich so geil..

bei 30% hab ich den scaling-governor, also das ding, das bei Last/Idle den prozessor hoch/runter takten soll, um energie zu sparen, auf 'ondemand' gesetzt.. schon bricht der read speed auf 2,5MB/s ein.. bei ca. 40% hab ich ihn dann wieder zurück gesetzt..

bei 65% hab ich dann _xenpm set-max-cstate 0_ eingetippt, und schon flog mein Read-Speed gegen die Decke mit bis zu 72MB/s.. da das auf der dom0-Platte UND auf der domU-Systemplatte war, find ich den wert, vorallem für non-PV treiber, durchaus beachtlich..

Lessons learned: Der XenPowerManager kriegt es scheinbar nicht hin, entweder Disk I/O oder domU aufgaben insgesamt als Prozessorrelevant einzustufen und ignoriert dies beim setzen von C- und P-States.. dadurch wird ein chronisch untertakteter Prozessor zum Flaschenhals für den emulierten Disk-I/O.. mit der deaktivierung des xenpm (man gibt ihm nur noch einen C- und P-State) schafft man also eine fast 30000%ige (30 fach) Steigerung des Disk-I/O..

krass!

Ich werd als nächstes mal versuchen, wie gut der kernel-eigene powermanager mit den domUs klar kommt und ob das besser geht..

damit erklärt sich auf jedenfall, warum du mit deinem intel deutlichst besseren Disk-I/O hast als ich


----------



## Bunkasan (17. Oktober 2010)

Freut mich, dass dus endlich hinbekommen hast.

Bin auch ein kleines Stückchen weitergekommen. Es gab doch ne gravierende Änderung im gfx-passtru von testing zu unstable, genauergesagt wurde er komplett in einen eigenen header ausgelagert. Man muss nur an der richtigen Stelle suchen. Habe da auch noch was gefunden, was aber momentan meine Geduld arg strapaziert. [Xen-devel] [RFC][QEMU] ATI graphics VBIOS passthru support - Xen Source

Der Patch ist nur für ATI Karten und definitiv für die unstable, bekomm das gute Stück aber noch nicht kompiliert. Kannst ja mal dein Glück versuchen.


----------



## DragonTEC (17. Oktober 2010)

hast du mal n update von deinem unstable tree gemacht? die haben in den letzten tagen krass viel freigeschaltet.. ich hatte vorgestern 83 neue updates..


----------



## Bunkasan (17. Oktober 2010)

Jap, heute schon mehrfach. Wenn nur mein C nicht schon wieder so eingerostet wäre...


----------



## DragonTEC (17. Oktober 2010)

was hastn du fürn compilerfehler? fliegt er bei dir auch mit nem 


```
stubdom/ioemu/hw/pt-graphics.c:85: undefined reference to `ioperm'
```
???

ich hab mal geguckt, der fehler macht relativ viel sinn: In meinen ganzen includes wird ioperm nur als extern deklariert, also nie wirklich.. dies scheint daran zu liegen das ioperm mehr oder minder 32bit exklusiv ist udn für 64bit nicht benutzt wird.. warum ist mir aber auch nicht ganz klar.. daher würde ich mal tippen das der patch nur für x86 läuft..

€: so, hab mal n paar benchmarks gemacht und ich hab interessiert festgestellt: die GPLPV Treiber verlangsamen(!!) das System! hier mal ein paar werte:


```
1       2       3
min:            29,8    40,9    04,3
max:            50,1    93,5    63,5
avg:            43,7    75,4    55,4
access time:    18,4    12,9    13,4
burst rate:     46,9    84,0    57,8

1: extra interne disk mit GPLPV
2: interne dom0 Disk partition ohne GPLPV
2: wie 2, nur mit GPLPV
```
Warum das ganze anders ist denke ich mal liegt daran, dass die in truecrypt volumes bei mir laufen.. in dem moment, wo ich also mit den GPLPV Treibern das ganze am Hypervisor vorbei durchgebe, muss er eine extra Runde durch den Hypervisor drehen, um das zeug zu entschlüsseln und dadurch entsteht dann mehr overhead als das ganz einfach durch den hypervisor zu schleifen..


----------



## Bunkasan (17. Oktober 2010)

Wird wohl auf das truecrypt zurückzuführen sein, schon mal benches ohne laufen lassen?

Zum patch:

*Möglichkeit 1 - unveränderter patch:*

Die io.h wird nicht aus den Standard-includes eingebunden und als fehlend bemängelt
*
Möglichkeit 2 - entfertes include der io.h:
*
Die von dir gepostete undefinierte referenz der ioperm.
*
Möglichkeit 3 - manuelles einbinden der Standard-includes:

*Diverse Buildfehler da er viele quellfiles nicht mehr aus den mini-os includes nimmt, sondern gleich aus den Standard-includes.

PS: .36-rc8 is heute raus.


----------



## DragonTEC (17. Oktober 2010)

wie kommst du darauf das der das ioperm aus den mini-os ziehen sollte? bei nem schnellen grep auf die kompletten xen-sourcen hab ich leider nix gefunden, was irgendwo ein ioperm definiert..

ich hatte das ganze so verstanden, dass der tatsächlich die sys/io.h aus den standard linux includes der libc6-dev will, wo ja auch die ioperm definiert wurde, nur leider nur als extern.. und dies scheint für 64 irgendwie normal zu sein.. ich hab sogar in google ne extra ioperm.h für 64er systeme gefunden, allerdings für freebsd oder so, das wollt ich meinem linux nicht antuen..

bei mir findet er die io.h übrigens immer und meckert dann auch nur wegen der ioperm.. wenn ich die includes aber von <> in "" umwandel krieg ich natürlcih auch die ganzen build-fehler, weil er die weiteren includes nicht auflösen kann..

daher bin ich der meinung, wirst du den patch nicht unter x64 zum laufen kriegen, solange du keinen ioperm ersatz findest..

ach ja, und danke für die rc8 erinnerung.. allerdings hab ich mal ins changelog geguckt: nix xen-spezifisches.. ich kämpf aber eh immernoch mit meiner cpufreq.. ich hab jetzt die C-States komplett deaktiviert und P-States wieder aktiviert.. sieht gut aus.. stromverbrauchstests mach ich morgen..

Ach ja, und benchmarks: jup: Hdd läuft prima, CPU+VGA laufen mit ca. 7% unter nativer leistung (siehe benchmarks weiter oben) und X3:Terran conflict läuft prima in FullHD auflösung 

Ach ja: Wie hast du eigentlich dein CD-ROM an die hvm durchgereicht? ich habs per phy:/dev/sr0:hdb,r gemacht, allerdings kommt dann meine cd-lade nich mehr raus, wenn ich auf das knöpfchen drücke.. übers domU-win-eject kommt das ding auch nich raus.. erst beim dom0-linux-eject.. hast du da was besseres gefunden?


----------



## Bunkasan (17. Oktober 2010)

Tja, genau das ist ja das problem an dem ich bisher verzweifelt bin. Weshalb auch immer, bei mir ignoriert er einfach die Standardincludes und mosert wegen nicht vorhandener io.h. Ergo er sucht nur in den zusätzlich defined  includes (mini-os). Gestern sogar die dom0 deswegen neu aufgesetzt, weil der upgrade auf die Ubuntu 10.10 nicht ganz sauber gelaufen ist. Dazu, das ioperm weiter zu verfolgen, bin ich deshalb also nicht mal gekommen. Muss das mal, wenn ich Zeit hab, unterm debian testen. Schon sehr stranges Verhalten.

Laufwerke hab ich identisch durchgereicht, allerdings machen sie was sie sollen. Nur nicht brennen. Aber das is in ner Zock-domU sowieso irrelevant.

EDIT: Doch ein kleiner Unterschied: 'phy:/dev/scd0,hdc:cdrom,r' Dann sollte auch die laufwerkssteuerung klappen.


----------



## DragonTEC (18. Oktober 2010)

hmm.. das der die standard-includes nicht nimmt is aber mysteriös?! dann scheint doch dein gcc selbst irgendwie falsch konfiguriert zu sein.. vllt mal n halloworld c++ programm schreiben und gucken ob er so sachen wie die iostream findet?

ach ja, sag mal, hast du dein vga passthrough mal ausgiebig im fullscreen getestet? bei mir funktionieren spiele nur im fenstermodus.. sobald ich n spiel einmal im fullscreen starte, bleibt der bildschrim schwarz (win reagiert aber noch) und wenn ich danach das gleiche spiel im fenster starte hab ich auch nur n schwarzes fenster..


----------



## Bunkasan (18. Oktober 2010)

So, heute mal ein wenig im debian gespielt. Das ganze wird noch kurioser. Im debian bringt er den von dir geposteten Fehler. Soweit so gut. Nicht so gut, daß er ihn mit/ohne include der io.h bringt. Jetzt das seltsame: In der battery_mgmt.c wird ioperm ebenfalls benutzt. Aber ohne compile error und mit identischem include der io.h?! 

```
ioperm(BATTERY_PORT_1, 1, 0);
    ioperm(BATTERY_PORT_2, 1, 0);
```
Scheinbar ist der compile in Ubuntu nur etwas auskunftsreicher, aber der Fehler identisch.
  Jetzt wäre nur noch herauszufinden, warum er bei zwei quellfiles im selben directory unterschiedliche includes verwendet... 

Habe bisher keine Probleme im Fullscreen gehabt. Läuft alles wie nativ.


----------



## DragonTEC (18. Oktober 2010)

ne, das is absolut richtig.. in der .h datei vom batery management is definiert, das wenn kein ioperm existiert (#ifdef _BSD), wird n flag gesetzt, was die komplette .c datei einschließt.. das heißt der komplette code der ./stubdom/ioemu/hw/battery_mgmt.c wird nicht ausgeführt (flag CONFIG_NO_BATTERY_MGMT).. damit is das dead code den du da gefunden hast.. unterstütz meine these das du den batch nich zum laufen kriegst, weil ioperm nich existiert..


----------



## Bunkasan (18. Oktober 2010)

Manchmal muss man mit der Nase drauf gestoßen werden, hast vollkommen recht...


----------



## DragonTEC (18. Oktober 2010)

sag mal, mal was anderes..

neben meiner zock-vm will ich ja auch noch einige server-vms haben, die auch daten miteinander austaschen sollen.. nun frag ich mich leider, wie.. ich dachte erst, ich nhem einfach ne lvm und binde die in beide VMs ein, allerdings is das wohl eher ne blöde idee, wegen der race condition.. und n nfs oder samba wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden, da ich die einzelnen vms eigentlich nicht über ein netzwek gegeneinander verbinden wollte... ne Disk is halt schlechter zu hacken als ein übers netzwerk erreichbarer rechner ^^

hab zwar mal bei ocfs2, cxfs oder gfs geguckt, aber so wie ich das verstanden hab, brauchen die ne cluster-config und damit auch ne netzwerkverbindung, um die race condition aufzulösen..

vmwar hat dafür die shared folder und xen ja eigentlich das xenfs, allerdings wurde das xenfs seit 2007 wohl nicht weiterentwickelt und ne vernünftige doku hab ich dafür auch noch nich gefunden..


----------



## Bunkasan (18. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du auf eine Netwerkverbindung verzichten willst, fällt mir ausser dem xenfs auch nichts weiter ein. Wobei mir nicht ganz klar ist, was gegen ein, nach aussen volkommen abgeriegeltes, "VM-intern-net" sprechen würde. 

Bin nun wirklich kurz davor den Patch erstmal zu vergessen. hatte die geniale Idee, nachdem "ioperm" ja i386 exclusiv ist, auf das 64er Pendant "iopl" auszuweichen. Allerdings auch fürn a****, da weder ioperm noch iopl im mini-os deklariert werden, und das ioemu-remote auschließlich daraus includes zieht.


----------



## DragonTEC (18. Oktober 2010)

hast du mal in der device section der xorg einfach die andere grafikkarte eingetragen, damit der weiß was der starten soll? dann müsste das doch fast so funktionieren wie unter windows, oder?

und das mit dem netzwerk wollte ich vorallem vermeiden, weil ich das einfach für sicherer halte.. ich hab eigentlich keine lust drauf, das irgendeine meiner VMs corrupted wird und ein angreifer dann mittels nfs oder samba lücke von maschiene zu maschiene wandert.. aber vielleicht ist das auch einfach nur paranoid.. aber am ende ist es auch noch zusätzlicher konfig aufwand..


----------



## Bunkasan (18. Oktober 2010)

Ne, hab ich nich, getreu dem Motto, warum einfach wenns auch kompliziert geht...  Wird gleich mal getestet.


----------



## Bunkasan (18. Oktober 2010)

Hätte klappen können... 


```
[   843.297] 
X.Org X Server 1.9.0
Release Date: 2010-08-20
[   843.300] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[   843.301] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-27-server x86_64 Ubuntu
[   843.302] Current Operating System: Linux Ubuntu-HVM-domU 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:32:27 UTC 2010 x86_64
[   843.303] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic root=UUID=ea72a1d8-2f00-419d-94a0-772c21ce2f6d ro quiet splash
[   843.305] Build Date: 16 September 2010  06:18:41PM
[   843.306] xorg-server 2:1.9.0-0ubuntu7 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support) 
[   843.308] Current version of pixman: 0.18.4
[   843.309]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[   843.311] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[   843.717] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Oct 18 17:23:40 2010
[   843.717] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
[   843.718] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[   843.719] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
[   843.719] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[   843.719] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
[   843.719] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[   843.719] (**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)
[   843.719] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"
[   843.719] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[   843.719] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
[   843.719] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
[   843.719] (==) Automatically adding devices
[   843.719] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[   843.719] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
[   843.719]     Entry deleted from font path.
[   843.719] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
[   843.719]     Entry deleted from font path.
[   843.719] (**) FontPath set to:
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
    /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
    built-ins,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
    /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
    built-ins
[   843.719] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
[   843.719] (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
[   843.719] (WW) Disabling Mouse0
[   843.719] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0
[   843.719] (II) Loader magic: 0x7d0200
[   843.719] (II) Module ABI versions:
[   843.719]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[   843.719]     X.Org Video Driver: 8.0
[   843.719]     X.Org XInput driver : 11.0
[   843.719]     X.Org Server Extension : 4.0
[   843.724] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:0) 1013:00b8:5853:0001 rev 0, Mem @ 0xf0000000/33554432, 0xf3040000/4096
[   843.724] (--) PCI:*(0:0:5:0) 1002:6898:1002:0b00 rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf3000000/131072, I/O @ 0x0000c200/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072
[   843.724] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
[   843.724] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[   843.724] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[   843.724] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[   843.724] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[   843.724] (II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[   843.724] (II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[   843.724] (II) LoadModule: "record"
[   843.725] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
[   843.725] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   843.725]     compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.13.0
[   843.725]     Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[   843.725]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[   843.725] (II) Loading extension RECORD
[   843.725] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"
[   843.725] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
[   843.725] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   843.725]     compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0
[   843.725]     Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[   843.725]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[   843.725] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
[   843.725] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
[   843.725] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
[   843.725] (II) Loading extension DPMS
[   843.725] (II) Loading extension XVideo
[   843.725] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
[   843.725] (II) Loading extension X-Resource
[   843.725] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[   843.725] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[   843.725] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   843.725]     compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0
[   843.725]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[   843.725] (==) AIGLX enabled
[   843.725] (II) Loading extension GLX
[   843.725] (II) LoadModule: "dri"
[   843.725] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
[   843.725] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   843.725]     compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0
[   843.725]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[   843.725] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
[   843.725] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[   843.725] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
[   843.725] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   843.725]     compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.2.0
[   843.725]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[   843.725] (II) Loading extension DRI2
[   843.725] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"
[   843.725] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
[   843.725] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   843.725]     compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0
[   843.725]     Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[   843.725]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[   843.725] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
[   843.725] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"
[   843.725] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so
[   843.725] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   843.725]     compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 6.13.1
[   843.725]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   843.725]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0
[   843.725] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:
    ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),
    ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),
    ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 3155 (PCI),
    ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),
    ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,
    ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),
    ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),
    ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,
    ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,
    ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),
    ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,
    ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),
    ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),
    ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),
    ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),
    ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),
    ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),
    ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),
    ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),
    ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),
    ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),
    ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),
    ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),
    ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),
    ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),
    ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),
    ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),
    ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),
    ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),
    ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),
    ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),
    ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),
    ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),
    ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),
    ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),
    ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),
    ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),
    ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),
    ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,
    ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),
    ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),
    ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),
    ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),
    ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),
    ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),
    ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),
    ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),
    ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,
    ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,
    ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,
    ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,
    ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,
    ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,
    ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,
    ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,
    ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,
    ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,
    ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,
    ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,
    ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,
    ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,
    ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,
    ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,
    ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,
    ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,
    ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,
    ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
    ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
    ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
    ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,
    ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,
    ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,
    ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,
    ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,
    ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,
    ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,
    ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,
    ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,
    ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,
    ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,
    ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,
    ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),
    ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,
    ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,
    AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),
    ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,
    ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Radeon 4800 Series,
    ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI FirePro M5750,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),
    ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,
    ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],
    ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),
    ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,
    ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,
    ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,
    ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,
    ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,
    ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,
    ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,
    ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,
    ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710,
    ATI Radeon HD 4350, ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series,
    ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,
    ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,
    ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,
    ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,
    ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,
    ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,
    ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,
    ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430,
    ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450,
    ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series,
    ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,
    ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,
    ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,
    ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,
    ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,
    ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,
    ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200, ATI Mobility Radeon 4100,
    ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4290, CYPRESS,
    ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
    ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
    ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,
    ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,
    ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,
    ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
    ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,
    ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,
    ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
    ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5670,
    ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series, REDWOOD,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, CEDAR, CEDAR, CEDAR,
    ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
    ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, CEDAR, ATI Radeon HD 5450,
    CEDAR
[   843.727] (--) using VT number 7

[   844.168] (II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.
[   844.168] (II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000f3000000
[   844.168] (II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000f3000000: size 128KB
[   844.168] (II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 0 card 5 func 0
[   844.168] (==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[   844.168] (II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)
[   844.168] (==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[   844.168] (II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
[   844.168] (II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
[   844.168] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so
[   844.169] (II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   844.169]     compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 0.1.0
[   844.169]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0
[   844.169] (II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000
[   844.169] (==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888
[   844.169] (II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)
[   844.169] (--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series" (ChipID = 0x6898)
[   844.169] (--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000e0000000
[   844.561] (II) RADEON(0): PCIE card detected
[   844.561] (II) Loading sub module "int10"
[   844.561] (II) LoadModule: "int10"
[   844.561] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
[   844.561] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   844.561]     compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0
[   844.561]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0
[   844.561] (II) RADEON(0): initializing int10
[   844.561] (II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
[   844.562] (II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected
[   844.562] (II) RADEON(0): No DRI yet on Evergreen
[   844.562] (II) RADEON(0): using shadow framebuffer
[   844.562] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"
[   844.562] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"
[   844.562] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libshadow.so
[   844.562] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   844.562]     compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.1.0
[   844.562]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[   844.562] (II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=1048576K, accessible=262144K (PCI BAR=262144K)
[   844.562] (--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 262144 kByte (128 bit DDR SDRAM)
[   844.562] (II) RADEON(0): Color tiling disabled
[   844.562] (II) Loading sub module "ddc"
[   844.562] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"
[   844.562] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in
[   844.562] (II) Loading sub module "i2c"
[   844.562] (II) LoadModule: "i2c"
[   844.562] (II) Module "i2c" already built-in
[   844.562] (II) RADEON(0): ref_freq: 28355, min_out_pll: 3271685702, max_out_pll: 805980042, min_in_pll: 821642890, max_in_pll: 3540431332, xclk: 54022, sclk: 352.959991, mclk: 540.219971
[   844.562] (II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=28355 rd=35586 min=3271685702 max=805980042; xclk=54022
[   844.562] (WW) RADEON(0): No Connector Info Table found!
[   844.562] (II) RADEON(0): Found DFP table, assuming DVI connector
[   844.562] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 using monitor section Monitor0
[   844.562] (II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DVI-0" initialized.
[   844.562] (II) RADEON(0): Port0:
[   844.562]   XRANDR name: DVI-0
[   844.562]   Connector: DVI-I
[   844.562]   CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1
[   844.562]   DFP1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_TMDS1
[   844.562]   DDC reg: 0x64
[   844.563] (II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
[   844.618] (II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
[   844.618] Unhandled monitor type 0
[   844.618] finished output detect: 0
[   844.618] (EE) RADEON(0): No connected devices found!
[   844.618] finished all detect
[   844.674] (II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
[   844.674] (EE) RADEON(0): Using CRT default
[   844.674] (II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid Screen mode(s) added: 0
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768i" (interlace mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384i" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "680x384" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "680x384" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1440x900" (hsync out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "720x450" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (hsync out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (hsync out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "840x525" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (hsync out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "840x525" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "840x525" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "840x525" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "840x525" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1080" (hsync out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x540" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1200" (hsync out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x600" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (vrefresh out of range)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (doublescan mode not supported)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Printing probed modes for output DVI-0
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1360x768"x59.8   84.75  1360 1432 1568 1776  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"x60.0   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 -hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 connected
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Using fuzzy aspect match for initial modes
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 using initial mode 1152x864
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.
[   844.675] (==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
[   844.675] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[   844.675] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[   844.675] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[   844.675] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   844.675]     compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0
[   844.675]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[   844.675] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
[   844.675] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
[   844.675] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
[   844.675] (!!) RADEON(0): MergedFB support has been removed and replaced with xrandr 1.2 support
[   844.675] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[   844.675] (II) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit e0000000 0 0
[   845.071] 
Backtrace:
[   845.071] 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x28) [0x4a0fa8]
[   845.071] 1: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x60fcd) [0x460fcd]
[   845.071] 2: /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x7fe03a10e000+0xfb40) [0x7fe03a11db40]
[   845.071] 3: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so (0x7fe0371d7000+0xd208d) [0x7fe0372a908d]
[   845.071] 4: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so (0x7fe0371d7000+0x8c8c2) [0x7fe0372638c2]
[   845.071] 5: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so (0x7fe0371d7000+0x87dac) [0x7fe03725edac]
[   845.071] 6: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so (0x7fe0371d7000+0x468ac) [0x7fe03721d8ac]
[   845.071] 7: /usr/bin/X (AddScreen+0x1cb) [0x42752b]
[   845.071] 8: /usr/bin/X (InitOutput+0x2d5) [0x46f1c5]
[   845.071] 9: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x2168d) [0x42168d]
[   845.071] 10: /lib/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xfe) [0x7fe039079d8e]
[   845.071] 11: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x213d9) [0x4213d9]
[   845.071] Segmentation fault at address (nil)
[   845.071] 
Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting
[   845.071] 
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
     at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
[   845.071] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[   845.072] 
[   845.912]  ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
```
Je, eventuell ein klein wenig paranoid. Aber da bist du nicht allein. Scheint eine Eigenart von Linux Usern zu sein... oder Linux using eine von Paranoiden... 

EDIT: Das Problem dabei schein, daß man die Cirrus komplett deaktivieren müsste, das passiert aber nur beim switch "gfx_passtrough". Wäre wohl noch ein weiterer zum reinen deaktivieren nötig.


----------



## DragonTEC (18. Oktober 2010)

versuch doch mal in der linux vm n debian oder ubuntu standard kernel und n pciback.hide auf die cirrus  dann is die doch weg


----------



## Bunkasan (18. Oktober 2010)

Aber nur pseudo weg. Als Pcigerät wird sie immer noch gelisted und das VBIOS der cirrus als primäres in den Speicher geladen. Genau das ist das Problem. Und um die Cirrus komplett auszuschließen müsste ich den passtrough umbauen... 

EDIT: Selbst wenn ich das täte. würde das ATI-VBIOS immer noch als sekundäres und nicht als primäres geladen ohne echten VGA-passtrough. Hast du erfahrung mit zwei Karten in einem normalen Linux? Scheinbar ist das ein generelles Problem des Xservers, die Zweitkarte zu initialisieren.


----------



## trikolon (2. November 2010)

Hallo alle,
ich verfolge diesen Thread schon eine ganze weile und bin schon ziemlich angetan davon. Allerdings fehlt mir etwas der Einstieg wie ich das vga passthrough ans Laufen kriege. Ich würde sagen, ich kenne mich gut bis sehr gut mit Linux aus (nach 6 Jahren Gentoo sollte man das auch, oder? . Mein Server, um den es geht, hat ein Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5 Mainboard, mit dem ich bereits erfolgreich PCI Geräte an PV und an HVM Domains gereicht habe. Als Distri benutze ich Debian Squeeze mit den Testing debs für Xen und Co.
Ich möchte meine einzige PCI-E VGA Karte an eine Domain durchreichen um es als XBMC VM laufen zu lassen. Wenn ich das alles soweit einstelle in der VM Config, dann lande ich (laut VNC Anzeige) in einer Art QEMU Prompt. Karte ist eine ATI Spphire 5450.
Mit welcher Config läuft das ganze denn? Muss ich zwangsweise auf xen unstable wechseln? Muss ich vom eigentlichen Debian Dom0 Kernel weg und mir einen eigenen bauen oder ist in dem Kernel alles was ich brauche? Xen Testing (also 4.0.2 mein ich) selbst zu bauen und zu installieren wäre kein Problem, will mir aber die Arbeit nur machen, wenn es denn auch damit geht.
Die Patches aus dem xeninstall script für 4.0.2 habe ich soweit eingebaut und das ganze baut auch durch. Allerdings den Kernelpatch habe ich mir bisher gespart.

Eine kleine Liste mit "das brauchst du, damit es klappt" wäre super!
Vielen Dank schonmal.

Gruß Ben​


----------



## Bunkasan (2. November 2010)

Tachen,
der "echte" VGA-Passtrough ist bei ATI Karten nur mit der 4.0 stable / testing möglich, und das auch nur mit dem vga.patch von meinem Script. Was Dragontec und ich zur Zeit auf 4.1 unstable betreiben, hat damit eigentlich nicht viel zu tun. Windows kann oder will die emulierte Cirrus Karte nicht starten, und lädt den Desktop auf der durchgereichten Karte. Geht aber deswegen auch nur mit Windows 7.

Für den echten einfach wie gesagt 4.0 stable / testing mit dem patch backen, Karte je nach belieben beim start oder vor VM start vor der dom0 hiden, pci gerät in der config einfügen, gfx_passtrou auf 1 setzen, VM starten. Was anfangs als möglicherweise als fehlschlag interpretiert wird, ist, dass die VM teils erst nach dem kompletten Boot was anzeigt. Am besten den Bootvorgang über "xm dmesg" bzw xentop beobachten.

Der Kernelpatch ist inzwischen obsolet, war nur kurzzeitig nötig um nen compilerror beim Suse 2.6.36 auszubügeln.

Kernel kannst du soweit fast alles nehmen was dom0 support bereitstellt, und deinen anforderungen genügt.


----------



## trikolon (3. November 2010)

hallo nochmal,
also es hat tatsächlich geklappt. squeeze kernel und xen 4.0.2-rc-irgendwas und ich kann meine karte an eine hvm domain reichen und xbmc rennt richtig schön. bin begeistert!!
allerdings hat debian komische sachen gemacht. python 2.6 wollte das site-packages nicht finden. musste also die path variabele händisch anpassen und menche libs sind nicht unter /usr/lib wo er sie gerne hätte, sondern unter /usr/lib64. hat von euch jemand damit probleme gehabt?

gruß


----------



## DragonTEC (3. November 2010)

prima das das klappt! hast du das xbmc auf linux oder win basis?

was meinst du mit 4.0.2? is das das testing oder unstable? wär gut für meine doku zu wissen, weil ich derzeit an nem umfangreichen tutorial schreibe..

das mit dem usr/lib sollte eigentlihc kein problem sein, weil lib64 nur n symlink auf lib (oder andersrum, weiß nicht mehr wies bei mir is)..


----------



## trikolon (3. November 2010)

> hast du das xbmc auf linux oder win basis?


linux. ubuntu 10.10 mit den fglrx treibern.



> was meinst du mit 4.0.2? is das das testing oder unstable?


das ist das 4.0 testing. unstable wäre 4.1.



> das mit dem usr/lib sollte eigentlihc kein problem sein, weil lib64 nur n  symlink auf lib (oder andersrum, weiß nicht mehr wies bei mir is)..


ja das dachte ich auch, aber musste händisch sachen wie libxenguest und libxencrtl per smybilschen link nach /usr/lib setzen.. sehr komisch! habe schon so ne vermutung, dass ich da irgendwas zerschossen habe, weil ich teilweise sehr rabiat mir alle dateien die ein "xen" enthalten hatten händisch gelöscht, damit auch ganz sicher kein misch-masch aus von hand installierten und per apt installierten sachen entsteht.. 
das mit python verwundert mich aber fast noch mehr.


----------



## DragonTEC (3. November 2010)

vielen dank erstmal für die infos!

sag mal, was mich noch interessiert: benutzt du n selbsterstelltes graka bios (bzw. dein natives graka bios) und wie hast du das eingebunden?


----------



## trikolon (4. November 2010)

Graka-Bios habe ich gegoogelt, dabei kam folgendes heraus: techPowerUp! :: VGA Bios Collection: Sapphire HD 5450 1024 MB

Und dann einfach die Sachen aus dem xeninstall script händisch ausgeführt um das Bios einzugliedern.

Habe mit XBMC gestern Abend noch etwas rumgespielt und das läuft echt fein. Musste aber 1GB Ram und 2 CPUs (vcpus) zuweisen damit auch mkv Dateien flüssig liefen.
Brauchst du sonst noch Infos über mein System?

Gruß


----------



## Romep (27. Dezember 2010)

Hey,

ich habe mir kürzlich meinen Server mit Xen virtualisiert und dann gesehen, dass man auch die Grafikkarte weiterreichen kann. Ich möchte den Server jetzt auch als HTPC nutzen, da er eh fast immer läuft.

Ich habe einen i5 mit VT-d und im Bios die entsprechende Option aktiviert. Die GPU auf der CPU habe ich an den pciback Treiber gebunden. Windows 7 kann ich installieren, aber sobald ich den Intel HD Grafiktreiber installiere und reboote, schmiert mir die VM vermutlich beim laden des Treibers immer ab.
Im qemu logfile steht "reset requested in cpu_handle_ioreq" danach wurde die VM neu gestartet. In den restlichen logfiles ist das einzige auffällige in der xend.log: "INFO (pciquirk:92) NO quirks found for PCI device [8086:0042:1462:7636]". Die ID ist von der GPU.

Jemand nen Plan woran es liegen kann? Ich habe ein debian squeeze mit den xen packages und kernel von debian (4.0.1, 2.6.32-5).

mfg Romep


----------



## DragonTEC (27. Dezember 2010)

puhh, an den debian default packages hab ich mich noch nie versucht, weil die noch nicht so weit sind, als das gfx passthrough funktioniert..

ich würd dir empfehlen, einfach mal statt der debian packages n hg pull vom xen-testing repository zu machen und die version nehmen.. dann die grafikkarte mit pciback.hide als kernel load parameter verstecken und OHNE gfx_passthrough=1 als normale pci karte in die domU config packen.. dann sollte es nach der graka treiber installation problemlos laufen (zumindest unter win7)..

ne anleitung, wie du das testing repository kriegst gibts hier: Xen4.0 - Xen Wiki unter installation from source.. da einfach nur die xen sachen ohne das kernel geraffel machen..


----------



## Romep (27. Dezember 2010)

Das schöne an den Debian packages ist, dass man keine Ahnung vom Kernel bauen haben muss  Dort ist ja auch ein Xen 4.0.1 und Kernel 2.6.32 dabei. Ich habe jetzt versucht den dom0 Kernel und xen unter Ubuntu Server 10.10 zu kompilieren aber der Kernel wirft direkt nach dem start ne panic ....


----------



## DragonTEC (27. Dezember 2010)

Deshalb sag ich ja, ignorier das kernel bauen.. wenn deine debian versionen vom xen 4.0.1 mit dem debian kernel laufen, tuts das xen testing bestimmt auch..

also nur

```
cd /usr/src
hg clone http://xenbits.xen.org/xen-4.0-testing.hg
[FONT=verdana][/FONT]cd xen-4.0-testing.hg
make xen
make tools
make stubdom
make install-xen
make install-tools PYTHON_PREFIX_ARG=
make install-stubdom
```
dann nur die den grup starteintrag anpassen, damit er auch das richtige xen.gz nimmt, und schon sollte das ganze auch ganz ohne neuen kernel laufen


----------



## Romep (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe das jetzt in einer vm gemacht, damit ich die ganzen Paket zum kompilieren nicht in meiner dom0 rumfliegen habe. Was genau macht make install-xxxx? Muss ich da nur das xen.gz kopieren? Ich mache gerade noch ein make dist, aber das kompiliert auch den kernel mit und läuft gerade noch.

edit: In dem dist dir ist dann zwar alles mit drin (inkl. install.sh) und der kernel wird auch mit installiert, aber ich brauche den im grub ja nicht angeben. Mal sehen ob es läuft.


----------



## Romep (28. Dezember 2010)

Hm, das hat alles zerschossen. Ich kann nichtmal mehr ein xm list machen.


```
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/sbin/xm", line 5, in <module>
    from xen.xm import main
ImportError: No module named xen.xm
```


----------



## Bauer87 (28. Dezember 2010)

Romep schrieb:


> Was genau macht make install-xxxx?


Das steht doch im Makefile und lässt sich schnell nachlesen.


----------



## DragonTEC (28. Dezember 2010)

So, drittes mal, das ich diesen Beitrag schreibe, vllt mags das Forum ja jetzt..

also, was ich eigentlich meinte ist, das du deine debian xen-pakete runterhaust (vorher natürlcih einstellungen sichern, dann aptitue purge), bis du nur noch den xen-kernel hast..

dann die kommandos von oben machen..

die ziehen dir das aktuelle testing snapshot (n vierteljahr neuer als die debian packages), compilieren das, und installieren es dann ( kopieren der xen.gz in /boot, installation sämtlicher files, tools und modules und verlinkung in upstart und /usr/bin etc.. sprich alles was sonst ne win install macht)..

dann in /boot nach der vmlinuz und xen.gz suchen und unter /etc/grub.d einen neuen grub-eintrag erstellen.. hier ist beispielsweise meiner:


```
menuentry '2.6.37-rc5 openSuSe Kernel mit Xen 4.0.2 unstable dom0' {
        savedefault
        insmod part_msdos
        insmod ext2
        set root='(hd0,msdos1)'
        multiboot /boot/xen-4.1-unstable.gz dom0_mem=2048M iommu=1 loglvl=all guest_loglvl=all
        module /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.37-rc5-xen root=UUID=17faf325-be0d-44b3-ab4a-3f93940572bf ro root=UUID=17faf325-be0d-44b3-ab4a-3f93940572bf pciback.hide=(02:00.0)(2:00.1)(07:00.0)(07:00.1)
        module /boot/initrd.img-2.6.37-rc5-xen
}
```

dann neu booten und alles müsste laufen..

alternativ kannst du auch mal bunkasans install script ausprobieren (anderer threat hier im unterforum), das macht das alles (inkl. kernel kompilieren) automatisch und wenn du dein system grad eh zerschossen hast, was solls.. ansonsten ist das natürlich genau so ohne gewähr wie das, was ich hier schreib..

viel glück!


----------



## Romep (31. Dezember 2010)

Hm habe es jetzt nochmal alles so gemacht und auch in der dom0 kompiliert. An dem Fehler hat es aber nichts geändert. Nach dem boot kann ich nichtmal xm list machen -.-


```
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/sbin/xm", line 5, in <module>
    from xen.xm import main
ImportError: No module named xen.xm
```
Ich würde echt gerne aufgeben und das an den Nagel hängen, aber leider wäre es viel zu cool wenn da noch mein Meidacenter drauf laufen kann 

edit:
Ich glaube er hier hatte das selbe Problem:



trikolon schrieb:


> hallo nochmal,
> also es hat tatsächlich geklappt. squeeze kernel und xen  4.0.2-rc-irgendwas und ich kann meine karte an eine hvm domain reichen  und xbmc rennt richtig schön. bin begeistert!!
> allerdings hat debian komische sachen gemacht. python 2.6 wollte das  site-packages nicht finden. musste also die path variabele händisch  anpassen und menche libs sind nicht unter /usr/lib wo er sie gerne  hätte, sondern unter /usr/lib64. hat von euch jemand damit probleme  gehabt?
> 
> gruß



Ich bin gerade am googeln.


edit2, Lösung: Die python Pfade stimmen hier irgendwie nicht. Ein "make install-tools PYTHON_PREFIX_ARG=" (hinter dem = ist schluss!) löst das ganze.


----------



## Romep (31. Dezember 2010)

Welche Distribution benutzt ihr? Was in der dom0 läuft ist mir ja ziemlich egal.

edit: Juhu! Ich bin etwas weiter. Habe jetzt ein Ubuntu 10.04 mit selber kompiliertem Kernel und Tools! Startet und ich kann xm etc benutzen. Wahrscheinlich gibt es gleich neue Probleme


----------



## Romep (1. Januar 2011)

Ich kriege beim starten jetzt immer im xm dmesg:


```
(XEN) [VT-D]iommu.c:722: iommu_enable_translation: iommu->reg = ffff82c3fff56000
(XEN) [VT-D]iommu.c:845: iommu_fault_status: Fault Overflow
(XEN) [VT-D]iommu.c:848: iommu_fault_status: Primary Pending Fault
(XEN) [VT-D]iommu.c:823: DMAR:[DMA Write] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr ffffff000, iommu reg = ffff82c3fff56000
(XEN) DMAR:[fault reason 05h] PTE Write access is not set
(XEN) print_vtd_entries: iommu = ffff830137cf8950 bdf = 0:2.0 gmfn = ffffff
(XEN)     root_entry = ffff830137cc3000
(XEN)     root_entry[0] = 80fb001
(XEN)     context = ffff8300080fb000
(XEN)     context[10] = 1_8ac2001
(XEN)     l3 = ffff830008ac2000
(XEN)     l3_index = 3f
(XEN)     l3[3f] = 0
(XEN)     l3[3f] not present
```
Das hatte ich schonmal mit dem standard debian packages ... damals hatte ich keine Ahnung was ich gemacht hatte aber es war auf einmal weg. Könnte sogar ne neuinstallation gewesen sein. Jemand ne Ahnung?

edit: Keine Ahnung was ich gemacht habe, aber ein reboot und die ganzen kernel parameter rausnehmen (iommu, pciback), dann wieder ein reboot mit parameter hats scheinbar gebracht. Der Fehler ist weg. Starten kann ich die VM aber immer noch nicht Fehler in xm dmesg:


```
(XEN) [VT-D]iommu.c:1484: d0:PCI: unmap bdf = 0:2.0
(XEN) [VT-D]iommu.c:1362: d1:PCI: map bdf = 0:2.0
(XEN) physdev.c:61: dom1: map invalid irq 1251
(XEN) [VT-D]io.c:300: d1: bind: m_gsi=55 g_gsi=36 device=5 intx=0
(XEN) [VT-D]iommu.c:1484: d1:PCI: unmap bdf = 0:2.0
(XEN) [VT-D]iommu.c:1362: d0:PCI: map bdf = 0:2.0
```
IRQ 1251 kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen. Da ist noch irgendwas im argen.


edit2: Hier noch lspci -vvv vom device:


```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7636
        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+
        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
        Latency: 0
        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 1251
        Region 0: Memory at fb800000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]
        Region 2: Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
        Region 4: I/O ports at cc00 [size=8]
        Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]
        Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-
                Address: fee0800c  Data: 4161
        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2
                Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)
                Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-
        Capabilities: [a4] PCI Advanced Features
                AFCap: TP+ FLR+
                AFCtrl: FLR-
                AFStatus: TP-
        Kernel driver in use: pciback
```


edit3: Den Sata Controller kann ich per PCI passthrough durchreichen. Nur die Grafikkarte nicht.


----------



## trikolon (2. Januar 2011)

du hast schon die vga und das dazu gehörige audio gerät mit xen.pcihide versteckt oder?
vga-passthru = 1 hast du auch oder?
gruß


----------



## Romep (2. Januar 2011)

Jo ist mit xen-pciback.hide in grub versteckt und wird auch unter xm pci-list- als mögliches passthrough device gelistet. gfx_passthru habe ich nicht. Hier wurde ja gesagt, dass windows7 das auch so erkennt und ich das lieber ohne machen sollte. Macht allerdings auch keinen unterschied, ob es in der config drin steht oder nicht. Der Fehler tritt bei beiden Varianten auf.

Das Problem ist (vermute ich) der hohe IRQ. Es gibt auf dem System zwei hohe IRQ. Einmal für die bridge NIC und für die Grafikkarte. Der Rest hat einen "normalen" IRQ zwischen 10 und 23. Ich kann wie gesagt den Sata Controller und eine PCIe NIC an VMs durchreichen (haben IRQ 17 bzw. 19).


----------



## nitromaroder (30. Januar 2011)

Servus Leute,

habe mit grossem Interesse den Thread gelesen, bin ebenfalls dabei meine GraKa zu virtualisieren, habe ein VT-d fähiges Board und zwei Karten, mit welchen ich das probiere - HD4350 und GT220, bleibe jedoch bei schwarzem Bildschirm hängen.

Im moment habe ich FC14 mit Xen (unstable branch, 4.1.0-rc3-pre) und dem 2.6.38-rc2 dom0 Kernel, probiere die Ati Karte durchzuschleifen, nur bleibt mein Bildschirm dunkel.

Bei Xen kompilieren, habe ich, wie vorgeschlagen, mir das BIOS von TechPowerup geholt (Sapphire HD4350, 512MB), es als vgabios-pt.bin ins "tools/firmware/vgabios" gesteckt und Xen komplett gebaut. Ansonsten habe ich keine zusätzliche Patches angewendet, habe ich evnt. was vergessen?

Anbei der Auszug aus dem Logfile:



> dm-command: hot insert pass-through pci dev
> register_real_device: Assigning real physical device 01:00.0 ...
> register_real_device: Enable MSI translation via per device option
> register_real_device: Disable power management
> ...


Mich irritiert nur die Meldung hier: "pt_iomul_init: Error: pt_iomul_init can't open file /dev/xen/pci_iomul: No such file or directory: 0x1:0x0.0x1" - oder kann man das ignorieren?

Viele Grüße,
-NM-


----------



## DragonTEC (30. Januar 2011)

wie machst du denn das durchschleifen? per gfx_passthrough oder ohne?

Wenn du das ohne machst (mit hab ich nie hingerkeigt), musst du die grundinstallation einfach über vnc mach, dann nen grafiktreiber installieren (bei win halt den ati-treiber, bei linux reicht zum anfang auch der fglrx-treiber aus den packages)..

Also im endeffekt (für ne linux domU):
- DomU das erste mal starten und installieren über vnc
- neustart und das erste mal booten, gegebenenfalls neuen kernel inkl. header files installieren (für meine debian files nehm ich immer den 2.6.35er kernel aus den ubuntu packages)
- dann ein aticonfig --initial ausführen, damit ne neue xorg.conf erstellt wird
- neu starten und sich freuen, sobald der monitor angeht und man seinen desktop sieht

Das austauschen des vga bios ist übrigens nicht erforderlich..

Btw: Ich bin überrascht, das bei dir die unstable läuft.. bei mir funktioniert die leider seit ca. 2,5 Monaten nicht mehr.. der build klappt zwar, aber der boot in den dom0 kernel funktioniert bei mir dann nicht sondern es gibt nur n neustart sobald er in runlevel 2 kommt.. hast du da evtl was dran gedreht?


----------



## Bunkasan (30. Januar 2011)

Und falls du es mit (also dem "echten" gfx_passtrough) machen willst, xen 4.0 stable/unstable mit den Patchen von [Xen-devel] GFX Passthrough - Xen Source oder dem zusammengefassten Patch aus meinem Script, und das VGA-Bios, so wie du es schon gemacht hast, mit in die source einkompilieren, dann funktioniert der gfx_passtrough auch mit nicht "Intel IGD" Devices.  Für die unstable gibt es meines Wissens nach noch keine Secondary-Passtrough Patches. Allerdings hab ich mich aufgrund Zeitmangel und einem einwandfrei laufendem System nicht weiter damit beschäftigt. Was noch zu beachten wäre: Falls du die Patches benutzt, kannst du der DomU nicht mehr als 3GB Speicher zuweisen ohne Crash.

Würde dir allerdings den "Fake-Passtrough" empfehlen, da das ganze, zumindest bei mir, runder läuft.


----------



## DragonTEC (30. Januar 2011)

jup, ich hab mit dem fake-passthrough auch keine probleme.. hab eine domU mit win7 und 2 Monitoren (1. Graka) und eine domU mit Debian wo mein Fernseher über HDMI dran hängt (2. Graka), für n xbmc mediacenter 

€: @Bunkasan: Was mir da grad noch einfällt: Hast du es hingekriegt dein CD-Rom Laufwerk sinnvoll weiterzugeben? über die normale laufwerksgeschichte krieg ich das nicht geöffnet und über die vscsi weitergabe funktioniert das auch nicht..


----------



## nitromaroder (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute -

das geht ja richtig schnell, mit den Antworten - vielen Dank.

Ok, dann denke ich, weiss ich, wo mein Problem liegt - ich dachte, ich könnte das OS einfach so installieren, dass ich es zuerst über VNC aufsetzen soll und danach erst "gfx_passthru" aktivieren muss, habe ich nicht gewusst.

Ich hatte die Patches von Tobias schon gefunden gehabt [Xen-devel] GFX Passthrough - Xen Source, bin aber davon ausgegangen, dass die in current unstable schon eingepflegt wurden (war zu faul um nachzuprüfen), deshalb vielen Dank für die beiden Tipps!  Werde gleich patchen und neu bauen.

Bei mir läuft Xen 4.1 unstable ohne Probleme, nur stubdom musste ich mit einem Job kompilieren, bei -j5 geht es schief. 

Viele Grüße,
-NM-


----------



## Bunkasan (30. Januar 2011)

Immer gern. Viel erfolg, auch wenn ich an deiner stelle das ganze ohne Patches und Passtrough machen würde. 

@Dragontec: Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, das ich aus Zeitmangel das ganze bei einem Xenbridge-internen NFS-Workaround belassen habe. Das Laufwerk wird zwar durchgereicht und erkannt, aber der Datenträger nicht.


----------



## DragonTEC (30. Januar 2011)

okay, dann bastel ich an meinem bluray laufwerk noch n bissel.. is aber nicht so schlimm, linux hat ja eh schwierigkeiten mit blurays ^^

Sagt mal, habt ihr auch manchmal probleme mit dem bridging? rechnerintern geht das bei mir super, aber mein ssh steigt manchmal aus und der rechner ist nicht so richtig von außen erreichbar.. nach n paar minuten geht das aber wieder und die domUs haben derweil durchgängig zugriff aufs netz.. sprich domU nach draußen geht, shh auf domU / dom0 geht manchmal nicht..

Sagt mal, gibts eigentlich vorteile von:
- gfx_passthrough
- stubdoms
die es lohnend machen das ich an meinem laufenden System noch mal rumbastel, oder meint ihr, bringt nich wirklich viel?


Ach ja, und dann noch n announcement: ich schreib grad verstärkt an nem tutorial für den ganzen mist, also alle Schritte von nem blanken rechner bis hin zu 2 laufenden (Win7, linux) domUs.. Daher fragen an dich Bunkasan: Magst du den ersten Post in dem Threat haben da dein script pflegen, oder meinst du, aus unlust pflegst du das eh nicht und willst deshalb nicht?


----------



## Bunkasan (30. Januar 2011)

Also ich konnte bisher noch keine Probleme bei der Bridge feststellen. Weder zuhause noch auf Arbeit, wo es tödlich wäre wenn eine von den Dom0's im RZ nicht von aussen erreichbar wäre.  

Einen echten Vorteil hat man vom gfx_passtrough eigentlich nicht, da die karte inzwischen ja eh brauchbar samt bios gemappt wird. Nu gut, Bios und Bootscreen ist das einzige was mir da auf anhieb einfällt.
Stubdoms kann ich nicht viel zu sagen, sollten ein wenig performanter sein, aber ob das wirklich merkbar ist, kA, ich habs nie vernünftig zum laufen bekommen.

Zum Script, das müsste mal aktualisiert und auch noch überarbeitet werden, da fehlts nicht an der Lust, sondern an der Zeit, bei 60-80 Std Arbeit die Woche. Du kannst mir ja mal den zweiten Post als Platzhalter lassen, damit ichs hübsch aufbereitet mit einpflegen kann.


----------



## nitromaroder (30. Januar 2011)

Bunkasan schrieb:


> Immer gern. Viel erfolg, auch wenn ich an deiner stelle das ganze ohne Patches und Passtrough machen würde.



Jetzt bin ich ein wenig verwirrt - wie soll ich es ohne Patches machen können? Meinst Du, wie DragonTEC vorgeschlagen hat - also ganz normal mit VNC domU aufsetzen, Treiber installieren und die GraKa durchreichen?

Btw., beim current unstable gehen nicht alle Patches durch, "05_sound-makefile" und das "make tool" geht nicht durch:



> make[4]: Entering directory `/usr/src/xen/xen-unstable.hg/tools/ioemu-remote/i386-dm'
> CC    i386-dm/pass-through.o
> In file included from /usr/src/xen/xen-unstable.hg/tools/ioemu-dir/hw/pass-through.c:158:0:
> /usr/src/xen/xen-unstable.hg/tools/ioemu-dir/hw/pt-msi.h:29:0: warning: "PCI_MSIX_TABSIZE" redefined
> ...



@DragonTEC: Hm, habe bis jetzt keine Probleme mit dem Bridging gehabt, welche Karte bzw. Modul verwendest Du - hört sich für mich ein wenig nach IRQ-Problemen? Wie sieht denn Dein bridge-setup aus?

MfG,
-NM-


----------



## Bunkasan (30. Januar 2011)

Punkt 1: Ja, ganz ohne Patches, einfach die Grafikkarte wie jedes andere Gerät durchreichen ohne weitere konfiguration. Installation des Gastsystems über VNC/SDL der emulierten Grafikkarte, nach der Installation konfiguration der "Zweitkarte" als primäres Anzeigegerät. Sowohl unter Windows wie auch Linux möglich. 

Zu den Patchen: Bin mir der aktuellen lage nicht absolut bewusst, allerdings wurde das PCI-Passtroughsystem in der 4.1 inzwischen derart verändert das keiner der "alten" Patches noch greift. Sollten die Patches als nicht in der geschwindikeit angepasst worden sein, wie die unstable weiterentwickelt wurde, keine Chance. Hab die auch nur, wie in einem der letzten posts erwähnt, in der *4.0* *stable/testing* zum laufen bekommen, und das auch nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend.


----------



## DragonTEC (30. Januar 2011)

ohne patches und passthrough geht ganz einfach:

1. installier einfach ein vanilla xen-testing
2. fertig 

dann einfach ne neue domU config, bei pci deine graka durchreichen, über vnc installieren und treiber installieren und schon sollte es laufen 

fürs unstable sollte das sicher auch so funktionieren, nur leider krieg ich das halt nicht gestartet..

---

mein bridge setup is recht simpel:

ich hab eine bridge von der eth0 zu ner Firewall-DomU (wo auch die dom0) drin hängt) und von der FW aus jeweils eine bridge zu ner anderen domU.. 

(natürlich ist das nicht final, ich wollt das nur mal testen.. dmz und vpn kommen später)

intern funktioniert das wie gesagt problemlos, nur manchmal zickt das ssh und dann gehen sowohl ssh, als auch ping auf die dom0 mal kurzzeitig nicht.. die eigentlich verbindung funktioniert aber, da die domUs internet haben.. Sobald ich die ersten richtigen Server in den domUs aufgesetzt hab guck ich aber noch mal, ob das vllt nur das ssh is.. aber vorallem beim hoch oder runterfahren von domUs gibts irgendwie kurz probleme.. 

@ Bunkasan:

ja, kenn ich.. ich hab nur grad projektbedingt n bissel mehr freizeit und will die nutzen, bevor die langen nächte wieder anfangen  ich schreib dir dann ne PM wenn ich fertig bin zur abstimmung, dann kriegst du den ersten post und kannst damit machen, was du willst


----------



## nitromaroder (30. Januar 2011)

Der Murphy ist heute mein Freund... Habe ahnscheinend Mist gebaut, bei meiner Aufräumaktion und kann jetzt keine einzige domU starten:



> Error: Device 0 (vif) could not be connected. Hotplug scripts not working.


Hat schon jemand so was in der Art gesehen?

Viele Grüße,
NM


----------



## Bunkasan (30. Januar 2011)

Jo, check ma deine Bridge.


----------



## nitromaroder (30. Januar 2011)

Habe schon alles überprüft, bin kurz vorm ausrasten! 


```
[root@yggdrasil ~]# ifconfig
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:48:9F:B2:02
          inet6 addr: fe80::230:48ff:fe9f:b202/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:917 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:557 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
          RX bytes:194097 (189.5 KiB)  TX bytes:216671 (211.5 KiB)
          Interrupt:16 Memory:d3400000-d3420000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:70 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:70 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
          RX bytes:7220 (7.0 KiB)  TX bytes:7220 (7.0 KiB)

tap2.0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr FE:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF
          inet6 addr: fe80::fcff:ffff:feff:ffff/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:74 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:500
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:22356 (21.8 KiB)

xenbr0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:48:9F:B2:02
          inet addr:192.168.154.1  Bcast:192.168.154.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::230:48ff:fe9f:b202/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:866 errors:0 dropped:35 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:528 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
          RX bytes:170530 (166.5 KiB)  TX bytes:214333 (209.3 KiB)

[root@yggdrasil ~]# brctl show
bridge name     bridge id               STP enabled     interfaces
xenbr0          8000.0030489fb202       no              eth0
                                                        tap2.0
```
Und "xm log" spuckt folgendes aus:


```
[2011-01-30 20:32:49 1472] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1891) XendDomainInfo.handleShutdownWatch
[2011-01-30 20:32:50 1472] DEBUG (DevController:139) Waiting for devices tap2.
[2011-01-30 20:32:50 1472] DEBUG (DevController:139) Waiting for devices vif.
[2011-01-30 20:32:50 1472] DEBUG (DevController:144) Waiting for 0.
[2011-01-30 20:32:50 1472] DEBUG (DevController:628) hotplugStatusCallback /local/domain/0/backend/vif/2/0/hotplug-status.
[2011-01-30 20:34:30 1472] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:3053) XendDomainInfo.destroy: domid=2
[2011-01-30 20:34:30 1472] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2411) Destroying device model
[2011-01-30 20:34:30 1472] INFO (image:615) win7-1 device model terminated
[2011-01-30 20:34:30 1472] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2418) Releasing devices
[2011-01-30 20:34:30 1472] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2424) Removing vif/0
[2011-01-30 20:34:30 1472] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1286) XendDomainInfo.destroyDevice: deviceClass = vif, device = vif/0
[2011-01-30 20:34:30 1472] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2424) Removing console/0
[2011-01-30 20:34:30 1472] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1286) XendDomainInfo.destroyDevice: deviceClass = console, device = console/0
[2011-01-30 20:34:31 1472] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2424) Removing vbd/768
[2011-01-30 20:34:31 1472] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1286) XendDomainInfo.destroyDevice: deviceClass = vbd, device = vbd/768
[2011-01-30 20:34:31 1472] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2424) Removing vbd/5632
[2011-01-30 20:34:31 1472] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1286) XendDomainInfo.destroyDevice: deviceClass = vbd, device = vbd/5632
[2011-01-30 20:34:31 1472] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2424) Removing vfb/0
[2011-01-30 20:34:31 1472] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1286) XendDomainInfo.destroyDevice: deviceClass = vfb, device = vfb/0
[2011-01-30 20:34:31 1472] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2416) No device model
[2011-01-30 20:34:31 1472] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2418) Releasing devices
[2011-01-30 20:34:31 1472] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2424) Removing vif/0
[2011-01-30 20:34:31 1472] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1286) XendDomainInfo.destroyDevice: deviceClass = vif, device = vif/0
[2011-01-30 20:34:31 1472] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2424) Removing vbd/768
[2011-01-30 20:34:31 1472] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1286) XendDomainInfo.destroyDevice: deviceClass = vbd, device = vbd/768
[2011-01-30 20:34:31 1472] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2424) Removing vbd/5632
[2011-01-30 20:34:31 1472] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1286) XendDomainInfo.destroyDevice: deviceClass = vbd, device = vbd/5632
```
Also irgendwie hängt das Ding beim Start und ich raffs nicht wieso:


```
[root@yggdrasil ~]# xm cre vm00.hvm
Using config file "./vm00.hvm".
Error: Device 0 (vif) could not be connected. Hotplug scripts not working.
```
Im "xend-config.sxp" habe ich "(network-script network-bridge)" auskommentiert und nur der "(vif-script vif-bridge)" ist aktiv - hat auch bis zur xen-unstable alles funktioniert... Jetzt habe ich unstable runter geschmissen, xen-testing drauf, make clean - alles von Anfang an, leider erfolglos...

-NM


----------



## DragonTEC (30. Januar 2011)

was steht denn in deiner domU config?

ansonsten versuch einfach mal ein

brctl addbr xen1
ifconfig xen1 up

und in der domU halt die xen1 statt der alten bridge eintragen.. ich trau diesem xend-network scripting irgendwie nciht so ganz..


----------



## nitromaroder (3. Februar 2011)

Hallo nochmal,

sorry für die lange Pause - habe gestern Abend noch ein bisschen gebastelt, das Problem mit vif-error ist weg, kann jedoch immer noch VGA-Passthrough zum laufen bringen:

- Versuch #1 (GT220, Xen 4.1-unstable, ungepatched, 2.6.38-dom0, gfx_passthru=1):
Beim starten von yavdr-0.3a.0 sehe ich VGA-Ausgabe (juhuu, dachte ich mir, leider zu früh) - leider kann X nicht gestartet werden (obwohl die nvidia-module installiert sind).

- Versuch #2 (gleicher setup, nur ohne gfx_passthru):
Ein "startx -- :1" leider auch erfolglos;

- Versuch #3 (ati_patch, HD4350, Xen 4.1-unstable, 2.6.38-dom0):
ATI ist wohl sehr anders als NVidia - hier kommt die Machine nicht über BIOS hinweg, vermutlich weil es nicht auf VGA BIOS zugreiffen kann.

Deshalb habe ich folgende die Fragen an Euch:
- welche Distribution für dom0?
- welche Version des Kernels / Xen-Hypervervisors?
- welche Distri für domU?
- welche Grafikkarte verwendet ihr?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe!

-NM-


----------



## DragonTEC (3. Februar 2011)

- dom0: Debian squeeze
- Kernel: suse 2.6.37 mit den suse patches
- domU: Debian squeeze (mit .26er oder 35er ubuntu kernel, der .32 debian will nich bei mir) und Win7
- graka: ati HD5450 und HD5750

vllt noch interessant:
xen-testing, keine patches, kein gfx_passthrough, kein stubdom

Vielleicht solltest du als DomU einfach mal mit einem windows 7 testen? das is mit den grakas ja deutlich gnädiger und wenn das geht kannst du dich daran machen und für linux treiber suchen..


----------



## nitromaroder (3. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort! Btw., die 4.0.2-testing mag mich nicht - habe 4.1.0 runtergeschmissen, 4.0.2-testing genommen, gepatched (mit den passthrough patches: 01-05, giingen auch alle durch) und was kommt jetzt wieder - "Error: Device 0 (vif) could not be connected. Hotplug scripts not working."

Mit Xen 4.1 läuft alles rund, nur  4.0.2-testing macht probleme - habe sogar die scripte komplett ausgetauscht (4.0.2 durch 4.1.0) - bleibt immer noch hängen und ich komme nicht drauf, wieso...

Ich berichte, sobald ich was neues habe von der VGA-Passthrough-Front!

Danke nochmals!

-NM-

EDIT: bin wohl nicht der einzige mit Fedora / CentOS und 4.0.2: 
http://www.google.de/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=dzN&rls=org.mozilla%3Ade%3Aofficial&q=4.0.2+Device+%28vif%29+could+not+be+connected.+Hotplug+scripts+not+working+xen&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=


----------



## DragonTEC (3. Februar 2011)

versuchs doch einfach mal ohne die ganzen patches, n reines vanilla xen testing..


----------



## Bauer87 (7. April 2011)

Ich bin jetzt auch endlich so weit, dass ich mich praktisch an das Thema wagen kann. Wie sind denn die aktuellen Erfahrungen, wo man gut anfangen kann. Da ich keinen Bock habe, mir was zu zerschießen, war mein erster Impuls, eine leere Platte zu benutzen. Dachte an  Debian Lenny als Dom0. (Das hat Xen 4.0 in den Repos war ja zumindest mal für ATI-Nutzer die beste Version.) Als Grafikkarten würde ich meinem Dom0 eine HD3450 geben (wegen dem freien Treiber), DomU bekommt ne HD5750 und ein Windows XP – zumindest sehen so meine Pläne aus.

Gibt es irgendwelche Fußangeln, vor denen ihr mich direkt warnen könnt?


----------



## DragonTEC (7. April 2011)

wenn du noch 3 stunden warten kannst, ich update grad meine dom0 auf wheezy/2.6.38/Xen4.1..

Laut meinen Erfahrung bringen dir die debian xen packages gar nix, jedenfalls nicht fürs vga passthrough.. aber wenn alles gut geht kriegst du nachher mein komplettes script, dass musst du dann nur abtippen


----------



## Bauer87 (7. April 2011)

Wäre sehr schick, danke.


----------



## jabba_the_hutt (7. April 2011)

Ich hätte nie gedacht das es noch Andere gibt, die mit Xen VGA-Passthrough experimentieren. 
Wie klappts denn bei euch?

bin gerade dabei ne 6970 zum laufen zu bringen.

mfg


----------



## DragonTEC (7. April 2011)

bei mir läuft das eigentlich super.. nur manchmal friert der server bei >6 parallelen VMs und 2 durchgereichten grafikgrafikkarten ein, aber ich hab den eindruck das liegt an dem netzwerkteil des 37er kernels..

leider krieg ich den 38er Kernel grad nicht kompiliert, weil sich der neue blktap2 und der alte beißt..


----------



## Bauer87 (7. April 2011)

Ich stocke schon, wenn es darum geht, ne VM mit Windows anzulegen. Linux-Distributionen gehen ja einfach, aber irgendwie will das mit 'hvm' bei mir noch nicht so recht.


----------



## DragonTEC (7. April 2011)

das ist eigentlich unglaublich einfach.. du legst ne neue config an, mit irgendeinem device als hda (ich nehm dafür immer LVMs) und ner windows iso übers loop-device, und dann kannst du es einfach wie ne ganz normale iso installieren.. oder wo hängst du?


----------



## Bauer87 (7. April 2011)

Problem gefunden, hatte irgendwo falsche Anführungszeichen gesetzt. Da ja nicht angegeben wird, wo das Problem liegt, hab ich erst mal im Dunkeln rumgestochert. Die VM läuft und mein erstes Test-Windows wird installiert. Bin ja schon mal gespannt.

PS: Habe es jetzt erst mal mit Debian-Boardmitteln probiert. Die Grafikkarte konnte ich zuweisen, gehört auch der VM. Kommt aber leider kein Bild raus…


----------



## trikolon (14. April 2011)

Tach alle,
sagt mal, hat jemand von euch Xen 4.1 testing mit einem 2.6.38 kernel in einer hvm domu laufen oder vga passthrough, das auch läuft? meine hvm domu mit vga passthrough bootet nur mit einen 35er kernel und beim shutdown freezt das komplette system.. bin kurz davor wieder auf xen 4.0.x zu wechseln, damit lief wenigstens alle..

Gruß


----------



## DragonTEC (14. April 2011)

Jap, Debian Wheezy, 2.6.38er (mit Suse Patches) und aktuelles 4.1-testing läuft bei mir poblemlos.. das 4.1er und der neue Kernel laufen zusammen sogar deutlich stabiler als 4.0 und 37er ..

Was hast du denn für Probleme?


----------



## trikolon (14. April 2011)

Hi,
also ich versuch das mal halbwegs strukturiert zu schildern was vorher lief:
Dom0: Squeeze testing mit dem normalen 2.6.32 debian pv ops xen kernel und xen 4.0.2-rc
pv domu: 5 verschiedene wobei eine 2 pci geräte (netzwerkkarten) per pci passthrough bekommen hat
hvm domu: ubuntu natty mit pv-on-hvm und die eine vga per pci passthrough und den fglrx treibern + usb controller und soundkarte reingereicht

dann update auf xen 4.1 testing:
hvm domain hat nicht fertig gebootet, blieb in der sandbox hängen, weil keine festplatte/pratition gefunden wurde. das passierte, weil der xen-platform-pci treiber fehler gemeldet hat. daraufhin hab ich festgestellt, dass wenn ich keine geräte hineinreiche, klappt das booten auch. mit einem alten 2.6.35 kernel lief wieder alles soweit wie gewohnt. allerdings freezt die dom0 komplett wenn ich die HVM domain mittels xm shutdown beenden will und es hilft nur ein hard-reset. 

was schlägst du vor? anderer dom0 kernel? zurück zu xen 4.0.x?
bei xen habe ich nur mein vgabios eingebunden, sonst nichts verändert.

gruß


----------



## DragonTEC (14. April 2011)

bist du dir sicher das die dom0 wirklich freezt, oder fliegt dir nur das netzwerk kurzzeitig um die ohren? Mit meinem alten 2.6.37er Kernel hab ich das öfter beobachtet, das das netzwerk kurz weg war, die dom0 mehrere minuten nicht pingbar war (mit pint dom0-IP -t) und sich irgendwann wieder berappelt hat. Dies ist seit meinem Upgrade auf 2.6.38 und xen4.1 jetzt quasi vorbei, ich vermute, es lag am kernel, jetzt tritt das so gut wie gar nicht mehr auf..

Mal zurück zu deinem environment: du redest einerseits von nem 2.6.32er und andererseits von nem 2.6.35er kernel? is der 35er der domU-hvm kernel?

Für meine Linux-HVM hab ich ein debian mit ubuntu 2.6.35-24-server kernel, das funktioniert soweit problemlos. Ähnliche Probleme wie du beschrieben hast hatte ich aber auch mit dem 2.6.32er debian kernel.. was ist denn genau der storage fehler und wie bindest du deine hdds ein? als hda oder xvda?

Ach ja, wie fit bist du mit linux? wär kernel selber backen für dich ne option?


----------



## trikolon (14. April 2011)

> bist du dir sicher das die dom0 wirklich freezt, oder fliegt dir nur das  netzwerk kurzzeitig um die ohren? Mit meinem alten 2.6.37er Kernel hab  ich das öfter beobachtet, das das netzwerk kurz weg war, die dom0  mehrere minuten nicht pingbar war (mit pint dom0-IP -t) und sich  irgendwann wieder berappelt hat. Dies ist seit meinem Upgrade auf 2.6.38  und xen4.1 jetzt quasi vorbei, ich vermute, es lag am kernel, jetzt  tritt das so gut wie gar nicht mehr auf..


Ja bin mir ganz sicher, dass das System weg ist. Ich habe leider keinen output am bildschirm, da die graka ja an der hvm hängt, aber nach ca 12 h ist immer noch kein feedback erkennbar (kein ping, kein ssh).



> Mal zurück zu deinem environment: du redest einerseits von nem 2.6.32er  und andererseits von nem 2.6.35er kernel? is der 35er der domU-hvm  kernel?


32 ist nur die Dom0. Die HVM DomU ist ein Ubuntu Natty, das mit dem Maverick 35 Kernel bootet.



> Für meine Linux-HVM hab ich ein debian mit ubuntu 2.6.35-24-server  kernel, das funktioniert soweit problemlos. Ähnliche Probleme wie du  beschrieben hast hatte ich aber auch mit dem 2.6.32er debian kernel..  was ist denn genau der storage fehler und wie bindest du deine hdds ein?  als hda oder xvda?


jede VM bekommt ein LVM-"partition" in einer vg. dann binde ich die über xvda ein. den genauen fehler hänge ich als bild an, da ich nur über vnc ran komme.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ach ja, wie fit bist du mit linux? wär kernel selber backen für dich ne option?


bin langjähriger linux nutzer mit ca 5 Jahren Gentoo davon (dafür hab ich aber keine Zeit mehr), wäre also alles kein thema. falls dir ipfire etwas sagt, der xen kernel dort ist mein werk.

auf der xen mailinglist hat pasi auch schon gemeint, dass der debian pv ops kernel von einen snapshot aus dem sommer stammt und ansich veraltet ist.. bin noch etwas unschlüssig wie ich nun weiter vorgehen soll..

danke für die mühen.

gruß


----------



## trikolon (18. April 2011)

Ich habe noch etwas herumgebastelt an der Kiste und bin auf die Idee gekommen, dass evtl noch irgendwo alte libs oder headers verwendet werden und deswegen der hvmloader komische Sachen macht. Dies war leider nicht der Fall 
Nachdem ich keine Lösung gefunden habe, bin ich gestern auf 4.0 testing zurück gegangen und siehe da, es läuft wieder alles. So lange ich mit meiner Masterarbeit beschäftigt bin, werde ich wohl die Finger von 4.1 lassen und das System getreu dem Motto "Never toch a running system" behandeln.
Gruß

PS: kann mir jemand seine grub.cfg posten? bei mir hat sich da viel müll angesammelt und ich weiss nciht was davon genau noch alles gebraucht wird. klappt eigentlich iommu=pv? habe irgendwie den eindruck als ob es das nicht tut.


----------



## zgen (18. Mai 2011)

Hi all!

Sorry, could I speak english there? It's very interesting topic and I want to take part in it..


----------



## DragonTEC (26. Mai 2011)

sure, just go ahead and say whatever is on your mind  i hope it's okay for you that we will continue to speak german in parallel so all guys already here can continue participating..

@ trikolon: so, bin auch wieder da.. sorry, war im ski urlaub und danach hatte ich den threat etwas vergessen, weil ich ja keine mehrfachbenachrichtigungen kriege..

also, das problem das mein server verreckt wenn ich ne vm abschieße habe ich auch, habe ich festgestellt.. mir ist das vorher nur nie aufgefallen weil ich meine vms immer brav runterfahre und es dann bei mir ohne probleme funktioniert.. bin jetzt auf 2.6.39 und dem aktuellsten 4.1.1 testing, und werd mal schauen ob ich irgendwas daraus gebastelt kriege..

Ach ja, und was die Kernel angeht: Ich nehm immer die aktuellen openSuse kernel.. die haben auch immer die aktuellen patches für xen und eignen sich daher meiner Meinung nach am besten für die dom0 (Weil die kernel von xen mir meist zu alt sind, das gleiche gilt für jeremy's tree, und von den standard distri kerneln muss ich wohl gar nicht erst anfangen  )


----------



## DragonTEC (27. Mai 2011)

@ trikolon: Ist es bei dir auch so das der Rechner bei nem xm destroy nur verreckt, wenn die VM ne durchgereichte Graka hatte? alle anderen VMs kann ich bei mir problemlos abschießen..


----------



## trikolon (31. Mai 2011)

So hallo ihr beiden,
dachte schon, euch gibt es nciht mehr 
Im moment benutze ich den debian xen kernel (2.6.32) mit xen 4.0 testing und damit läuft auch alles ohne tadel. VM mit und ohne Graka kann ich problemlos abschiessen. Ich möchte demnächst auf kernel 2.6.39 (pv ops, kein suse) und xen 4.1 (evtl testing) wechseln. Welche kombination geht denn da bei euch inkl vga passthrough? habt ihr noch seperate patches dazu benutzt? was steht denn alles bei euch in der grub.cfg der dom0 drinnen?

Gruß Ben


----------



## DragonTEC (31. Mai 2011)

Wenn du erst demnächst wechseln willst, warte doch noch 3 Wochen bis der Linux 3.0 Kernel raus kommt. Der soll jetzt wohl alle Xen-Teile beinhalten und wahrscheinlich keine Patches mehr benötigen


----------



## Bauer87 (31. Mai 2011)

Wäre jemand der Xen-Benutzer (mit VGA-Passthru) hier so nett, mal ne kurze Übersicht über seine Konfiguration zu geben? Vor allem würde mich interessieren, was ihr aus Repositories nehmt, was ihr selbst kompiliert und welche Patches ihr benutzt. Würde das dann vielleicht (bei entsprechender Nachfrage) zu nem aktuellen HowTo aus Sicht eines Erstnutzers verarbeiten.

PS: Für Dom0 wird man wohl weiter Patches brauchen, nur für DomU nicht.


----------



## DragonTEC (31. Mai 2011)

Haha, das Tutorial plan ich schon lange.. vllt wirds ja am verlängerten Wochenende endlich mal was.. ^^

Mein Setup derzeit:

Debian Testing
Suse 2.6.39er Kernel mit den Suse Xen Patches
Aktuelles Xen 4.1.1-pre2 Testing aus den Repos

Ach ja, und was ich letztes Wochenende gelernt hab: Baut das Zeug nie mit dem gcc-4.6! Hat mich n Tag gekostet zu debuggen das es daran lag -.-


----------



## trikolon (31. Mai 2011)

Ja, habs auch gesehen. Du meinst Linus braucht nur 3 Wochen? Optimist  ich tippe eher auf 5-6 Wochen. Also um den Kernel geht es mir nur zweitrangig. Mit Patches meinte ich direkt in Xen. zB die DRAM Sachen usw., oder ob ihr nur die xen sources aus dem mercurial repo nehmt, ohne veränderungen um vga passthrough zum laufen zu bringen?

edit: frage ist wohl mit deinem letzten beitrag beantwortet..
edit2: hast du nun eigentlich noch vga passthrough am laufen?


----------



## Bauer87 (31. Mai 2011)

Ich muss meine Aussage zum Kernel korrigieren. Überraschend hat es das  Storage-Backend für Xen doch in den Kernel 3.0-rc1 geschafft:
Linux mainline contains all the Xen code bits for Dom0 and DomU support (Wim Coekaerts Blog)

Die Aufnahme des Backends in 2.6.39 war noch (afaik recht entschieden) abgelehnt worden – mit dem Hinweis, dass es eine grundlegende Überarbeitung bedürfe. Damit wird es mit Linux 3.0 wohl erstmal möglich sein, ein Xen ohne Kernelpatches laufen zu lassen.


----------



## DragonTEC (31. Mai 2011)

@ trikolon: Nein, ich nehm das aktuelle checkout von xen-4.1-testing ohne jegliche patches.. 

damit geht: 
normale VMs, PCI-Passthrough, VGA-Passthrough

was ich noch nicht hingekriegt hab:
stubdom-dm richtig zum laufen kriegen, die VMs mit gfx_passthrough=1 zum laufen kriegen (ist aber mMn auch nicht nötig)..

Und momentan Sitz ich an meiner Win7 domU an 2 Monitoren und guck nebenher TBBT auf der XBMC Mediacenter domU aufm TV 

@ Bauer: lawyerd!


----------



## kat0r (20. Juni 2011)

Ok, dumme Frage:
Kann ich damit, mit einem PC und einem Bildschirm, wie bei einer "normalen" VM im Prinzip per Alt-Tab zwischen win und linux wechseln?


----------



## DragonTEC (20. Juni 2011)

Nein, weil du die Grafikkarte direkt an eine VM weitterreichst und nicht 2 VMs gleichzeitig exklusiv eine Ressource benutzen können.. Solche sachen gibt es zwar auch bei den Xen-Derivaten von Citrix, damit kriegst du aber keine native persormance hin..

€: Noch mal drüber nachgedacht.. du kannst aber auf einem Rechner ne Win-VM und ne Linux-VM gleichzeitig mit nativer performance laufen lassen und dir per x-foward aufm win dein linux anzeigen lasen.. aber das jetzt mal nur theoretisch, habs nie versucht..


----------



## Bauer87 (20. Juni 2011)

Ich hätte jetzt meinen Bildschirm per DVI an eine Grafikkarte angeschlossen und per HDMI an die andere. Das Umschalten wäre dann ein Klick auf den entsprechenden Button am Bildschirm. Meine  VM wird aber wohl erst mit Kernel 3.0 umgesetzt – dann wird es ja zumindest für den  grundlegenden Aufbau keine Kernelpatches mehr brauchen.


----------



## DragonTEC (20. Juni 2011)

Ja, aber das würde 2 Grafikkarten erfordern, und das war glaub ich nicht sinn des fragestellers... was auch möglich wäre wäre sich n script zu basteln das deine eine VM pausiert, die grafikkarte abhängt, die grafikkarte an die neue VM ranhängt und die unpaused.. aber da verschluckt er sich wahrscheinlich am speichermapping, vermute ich mal.. is nur graue theorie..

und joa, kernel 3 is natürlich komfortabel und nicht mehr weit hin.. aber das patchen sind jetzt auch nur 5 cmd-befehle ^^


----------



## Bauer87 (20. Juni 2011)

Naja, die meisten Leute haben entweder ne dedizierte Grafikkarte und ne GPU onboard oder ein Board mit mehreren PCIe-Steckplätzen und noch irgendeine alte GraKa rumfliegen. Für Linux ist ne ältere Grafikkarte wegen der Treiber ja eh meist besser. Aber war ja nur ein Vorschlag.


----------



## kat0r (23. Juni 2011)

2te Graka wäre kein Problem, mir gehts eher darum dass es zu umständlich wär dauernd am Monitor zu wechseln, da ich dazu viel zu oft tabbe beim zocken ;/


----------



## DragonTEC (23. Juni 2011)

das hab ich jetzt nich verstanden..


----------



## DragonTEC (1. Juli 2011)

Ich habe neuerdings das Problem, das ich immer I/O errors kriege wenn ich eine neue domU anlege.. Weiß da wer rat?

Sowohl unter Debian Lenny, squeeze als auch qheezy haben die gleichen Probleme: request I/O errors in verschiedenen Blöcken..

Dies ist aber nur bei den VMs so die ich jetzt neu aufsetzen wollte.. meine bestehenden VMs (auch alle wheezy domUs) laufen normal und problemlos weiter und produzieren keinerlei Lesefehler..

Einen Hardwaredeffekt würde ich fast ausschließen, weil sowohl dom0, die alten VMs als auch die neuen auf der gleichen Platte liegen..

Ich weiß grad ehrlich nich so recht weiter..


----------



## Marco22 (1. Juli 2011)

Nabend community

habe auch ein Problem mit gfx Passthru..
aber erstmal ein paar eckdaten zu meinem system 

MB: Intel DQ45cb
CPU: Intel QuadCore
RAM: 4x2GB DDR2
ext. PCIe GPU: Nvidia G210

Host: Debian Squeeze, Xen 4.0.1

mein Problem ist das ich Windows 7 mit der G210 als HVM DomU laufen lassen will.. 
Ich habe natürlich mit xen-pciback.hide die GPU und dem dazugehörigen Audio Interface dem Host wegenommen.

und in meiner DomU Config Habe ich: 
gfx_passthru=1
pci=['01:00.0','01:00.1']
drin stehen.. leider bootet er die domU nicht, das einzigste was ich per VNC sehen kann ist der qemu monitor 
hab auch schon gfx_passthru=0 probiert und gfx_passthru komplett weggelassen, die GPU wird zwar neben der Standard VGA Karte erkannt leider mit dem fehler code 43 

falls ihr tips für mich habt wäre ich sehr dankbar 
mfg Marco


----------



## DragonTEC (1. Juli 2011)

gfx_passthrough=0, dann über vnc windows installieren, und danach einfach den entsprechenden Grafikkartentreiber draufbügeln.. danach sollte die Grafikkarte erkannt werden und die ausgabe am Ende des Bootvorgangs vom VNC auf die richtige Grafikkarte springen..


----------



## Marco22 (1. Juli 2011)

Hi *DragonTEC*

leider hat das auch nicht geholfen.. die grafikkarte wurde zwar richtig erkannt, aber immernoch mit dem fehler code 43 im Gerätemanager..
meinst du es liegt an der GPU Selber oder an meiner Xen Version ?

mfg Marco


----------



## Marco22 (13. Juli 2011)

Hi 
könntet ihr mir erklären wie ich das VGA Bios meiner grafikkarte einbinde, damit das starten einer HVM mit vga passthru funktioniert ?
mfg Marco


----------



## DragonTEC (13. Juli 2011)

Brauchst du nicht, bzw. hab ich jedenfalls nie gemacht.. so fern ich das richtig verstanden hab setzt du dein Xen aber auf den Debian-Paketen auf, oder? Da weiß ich das nicht so genau, in nem Standardkernel sind alle Firmwares drinne..

Versuch vllt einfach mal folgende Pakete nachzuinstallieren:

i   firmware-linux                  - Binary firmware for various drivers in the
i   firmware-linux-free             - Binary firmware for various drivers in the
i   firmware-linux-nonfree          - Binary firmware for various drivers in the

Normalerweise sucht sich das Xen selbst, was es braucht..

PS: Ach ja, und zu deinem letzten Post: Nein, ich bezweifel das es an der Graka liegt.. Obwohl ich zugegebenermaßen nur leute kenne die mit ATI-Karten VGa-Passthrough haben, aber das kann auch nur Zufall sein.. Im Bios Vd-t aktiviert? Was sagt der Treiber bei der Installation?


----------



## Marco22 (13. Juli 2011)

Hi 
ich habe debian squeeze +     linux-image-2.6.32-5-xen-amd64 und die 4.1.1 stable installiert !
meine Oboard GPU (IGD) läuft mit gfx passthru =1 auf meiner ubuntu HVM mit XBMC, bei Windows kriege ich nachdem ich die intel treiber installiert habe, bei booten immer einen bluescreen, treiber fehler denk ich mal.
Wenn ich meine Nvidia Karte (GT430) auf gfx passthru = 1 habe bekomme ich garkein bild zu sehen, weder bei Linux noch bei ner windows HVM, wenn ich gfx passthru = 0 habe, und wie du vorgeschlagen hast, erstmal windows installiere und dann die nvidia treiber draufhaue, erscheint zwar die Nvidia GPU im gerätemanager, aber mit dem fehler 43, und ich bekomme keine bildausgabe.
hier mal meine HVM.cfg

```
builder     = 'hvm'
memory      = '2048'
name        = 'xbmc'
boot        ='d'
disk        = ['file:/srv/MePo/sz.img,ioemu:hda,w', 'file:/srv/isos/xbmc.iso,hdc:cdrom,r']
gfx_passthru = 1 
pci=['00:1a.0', '00:1a.1', '00:1a.2', '00:1a.7', '00:1b.0', '00:1d.0', '00:1d.1', '00:1d.2', '00:1d.7']
pci=['01:00.0', '01:00.1' ]
#


#  Networking
#
#dhcp        = 'dhcp'
vif = [ 'type=ioemu, bridge=xenbr0' ]
viridian=1
usbdevice='tablet'
vnc=1
vncpasswd=''
vnclisten='0.0.0.0'

#
#  Behaviour
#
on_poweroff = 'destroy'
on_reboot   = 'restart'
on_crash    = 'restart'
```
mfg Marco

ps: ja VT-d ist aktiv, und der treiber wird auch normal installiert!


----------



## DragonTEC (13. Juli 2011)

Hmm... was ich an deiner stelle auch mal versuchen würde ist, die IGD der Win-VM zu übergeben und zu gucken, obs am Windows oder an der Graka liegt..

und dann hier noch Auszüge meine config meiner win-VM mit Anmerkungen:


```
kernel = 'hvmloader'
builder='hvm'
memory = 3072
memory_sharing = 0
name = "WORK"
vcpus=4
xen_extended_power_mgmt=0             # hat bei mir zumindest ein paar komische effekte behoben wo der gast den host in hybernate schicken wollte und so späße
cpus=["5","4","3","2"]
vif = [  'bridge=xen0, model=e1000']     # das model=e1000 würde ich dir empfehlen, is ne Gigabit Ethernet
device_model = 'qemu-dm'                  #fehlt bei dir, is wahrscheinlich default
boot="cd"
sdl=0
vnc=1
vnclisten="0.0.0.0"
localtime=1
usb=1
keymap='de'                                     # ganz praktisch bei eingaben über vnc, weil dein tastaturlayout dann stimmt
pci=[ '06:00.0,1','00:12.0','00:14.2']
pci_msitranslate=1                            # die beiden würde ich bei vga passthrough definitiv anschalten
pci_power_mgmt=1                           # die beiden würde ich bei vga passthrough definitiv anschalten
gfx_passthru=0
```


----------



## Marco22 (13. Juli 2011)

so hab mal weitergetestet, 
Intel onboard grafik, AMD 4670 PCIe und Nvidia GT430 PCIe laufen nicht unter windows, gfx_passthru = 0, über VNC Win7x64 Installiert, Treiber intsalliert, dann ein reboot durchgeführt, jeder bootvorgang wird abgebrochen, einzigster unterschied ist die Intel GPU bei gfx_passthru = 1 ein Bild ausgibt(sozusagen den qemu POST screen) dann will er wind starten und bricht auch mit der selben fehlermeldung ab.ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

hier mal die log file:

```
domid: 38
config qemu network with xen bridge for  tap38.0 xenbr0
Using file /srv/MePo/sz.img in read-write mode
Watching /local/domain/0/device-model/38/logdirty/cmd
Watching /local/domain/0/device-model/38/command
Watching /local/domain/38/cpu
qemu_map_cache_init nr_buckets = 10000 size 4194304
shared page at pfn feffd
buffered io page at pfn feffb
Guest uuid = 68ffda00-8703-9ad8-5084-5b6fda91898b
Time offset set 0
Register xen platform.
Done register platform.
platform_fixed_ioport: changed ro/rw state of ROM memory area. now is rw state.
xs_read(/local/domain/0/device-model/38/xen_extended_power_mgmt): read error
Log-dirty: no command yet.
I/O request not ready: 0, ptr: 0, port: 0, data: 0, count: 0, size: 0
I/O request not ready: 0, ptr: 0, port: 0, data: 0, count: 0, size: 0
vcpu-set: watch node error.
I/O request not ready: 0, ptr: 0, port: 0, data: 0, count: 0, size: 0
xs_read(/local/domain/38/log-throttling): read error
qemu: ignoring not-understood drive `/local/domain/38/log-throttling'
medium change watch on `/local/domain/38/log-throttling' - unknown device, ignored
I/O request not ready: 0, ptr: 0, port: 0, data: 0, count: 0, size: 0
dm-command: hot insert pass-through pci dev 
register_real_device: Assigning real physical device 01:00.0 ...
register_real_device: Enable MSI translation via per device option
register_real_device: Enable power management
pt_iomul_init: Error: pt_iomul_init can't open file /dev/xen/pci_iomul: No such file or directory: 0x1:0x0.0x0
pt_register_regions: IO region registered (size=0x10000000 base_addr=0xd000000c)
pt_register_regions: IO region registered (size=0x00010000 base_addr=0xe0020004)
pt_register_regions: IO region registered (size=0x00000100 base_addr=0x0000e001)
pt_register_regions: Expansion ROM registered (size=0x00020000 base_addr=0xe0000002)
pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:02.0/config
pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:02.0/config
pt_msi_setup: msi mapped with pirq 37
pci_intx: intx=1
register_real_device: Real physical device 01:00.0 registered successfuly!
IRQ type = MSI-INTx
char device redirected to /dev/pts/2
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
pt_iomem_map: e_phys=e0000000 maddr=d0000000 type=8 len=268435456 index=0 first_map=1
pt_iomem_map: e_phys=f1040000 maddr=e0020000 type=0 len=65536 index=2 first_map=1
pt_ioport_map: e_phys=c100 pio_base=e000 len=256 index=4 first_map=1
```

mfg Marco



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (14. Juli 2011)

Virtualisierung: Ubisoft experimentiert mit Xen - Golem.de

Das hier könnte interessant sein, auch wenn nicht direkt die technischen Methoden erläutert werden.


----------



## DragonTEC (14. Juli 2011)

@ Marco: Kannst du mal die Config der Win-VM Posten und, was dein lsusb ausgibt wenn du keine devices hidest (also ganz normal ohne xen bootest)

@ Hardware_fanatiker: Joa, das machen wir hier in dem Threat schon seit Monaten.. Unter anderem laufen auf meinem Rechner ne Win7 VM zum Zocken / Arbeiten / Bildbearbeitung, und ne Debian Mediacenter-VM für Filme und Musik parallel..


----------



## Marco22 (14. Juli 2011)

Hi Dragon
also hab hier mal mein lsusb:

```
Bus 016 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 015 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 014 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 013 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 012 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 011 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 010 Device 002: ID 045e:0745 Microsoft Corp. 
Bus 010 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 009 Device 002: ID 0d8c:000c C-Media Electronics, Inc. Audio Adapter
Bus 009 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 004 Device 003: ID 0403:6001 Future Technology Devices International, Ltd FT232 USB-Serial (UART) IC
Bus 004 Device 002: ID 1a40:0201 TERMINUS TECHNOLOGY INC. 
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

und hier meine Win-VM .cfg :

```
builder     = 'hvm'
memory      = '2048'
name        = 'xbmc'
boot        ='c'
disk        = ['file:/srv/MePo/sz.img,ioemu:hda,w']
device_model = 'qemu-dm'
vcpus=4 
pci_msitranslate=1
pci_power_mgmt=1
sdl=0
#pci=['00:1a.0', '00:1a.1', '00:1a.2', '00:1a.7', '00:1b.0', '00:1d.0', '00:1d.1', '00:1d.2', '00:1d.7']
pci=['01:00.0']
gfx_passthru = 0

#dhcp        = 'dhcp'
vif = [ 'bridge=xenbr0, model=e1000' ]
viridian=1
usbdevice='tablet'
vnc=0
vncpasswd=''
vnclisten='0.0.0.0'

on_poweroff = 'destroy'
on_reboot   = 'restart'
on_crash    = 'restart'
```

bin schon leicht am verzweifeln.

mfg Marco


----------



## DragonTEC (14. Juli 2011)

Ach, verdammt, ich meinte nich lsusb, ich meinte lspci.. -.- sorry, hab parallel an meinem server mit ner externen platte rumgewerkelt.. ich bin dumm ^^ kannst du dein lspci noch mal posten? ich guck solang mal durch deine config..


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (14. Juli 2011)

@Dragontec Jop das ist mir schon klar, hatte nur die eventuelle Hoffnung das ihr daraus neue Schlüsse ziehen könntet.


----------



## DragonTEC (14. Juli 2011)

Ah, okay, sry.. Hatte ich falsch verstanden.. und nein, können wir leider nicht.. die tun das gleiche was wir machen.. Aber auf jedenfall vielen vielen Dank für den Hinweis! Der Link war echt interessant..


----------



## Marco22 (14. Juli 2011)

hätte ich mir eig. denken können das du die lspci meinst 

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller (rev 03)
00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)
00:03.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 03)
00:03.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset PT IDER Controller (rev 03)
00:03.3 Serial controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Serial KT Controller (rev 03)
00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82567LM-3 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02)
00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)
00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)
00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)
00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)
00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)
00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)
00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev a2)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JDO (ICH10DO) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)
00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) 4-port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)
00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)
00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) 2-port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0de1 (rev a1)
01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0bea (rev a1)
03:00.0 USB Controller: NetMos Technology MCS9990 PCIe to 4‐Port USB 2.0 Host Controller
03:00.1 USB Controller: NetMos Technology MCS9990 PCIe to 4‐Port USB 2.0 Host Controller
03:00.2 USB Controller: NetMos Technology MCS9990 PCIe to 4‐Port USB 2.0 Host Controller
03:00.3 USB Controller: NetMos Technology MCS9990 PCIe to 4‐Port USB 2.0 Host Controller
03:00.4 USB Controller: NetMos Technology MCS9990 PCIe to 4‐Port USB 2.0 Host Controller
03:00.5 USB Controller: NetMos Technology MCS9990 PCIe to 4‐Port USB 2.0 Host Controller
03:00.6 USB Controller: NetMos Technology MCS9990 PCIe to 4‐Port USB 2.0 Host Controller
03:00.7 USB Controller: NetMos Technology MCS9990 PCIe to 4‐Port USB 2.0 Host Controller
04:00.0 Multimedia controller: Twinhan Technology Co. Ltd Mantis DTV PCI Bridge Controller [Ver 1.0] (rev 01)
```

mfg Marco


----------



## DragonTEC (14. Juli 2011)

in deiner Config fehlt der Audio part: 
01:00.1


----------



## Marco22 (14. Juli 2011)

ich hatte ihn mal zum testen rausgenommen, aber mit dem audio device bekomm ich den selben fehler


----------



## DragonTEC (14. Juli 2011)

dann fällt mir eigentlich nur noch kernel backen ein..


----------



## Marco22 (14. Juli 2011)

habe ich mich leider noch nie mit beschäftigt, und mein lpic1 fange ich erst im Oktober an 

edit: naja werde nochmal versuchen xen 4.1.1 mit meinem vgabios zu bauen.. daumen drücken


----------



## Marco22 (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo Community
Da ja bekannterweise bei mir VGA Passthru nie so richtig laufen wollte, habe ich jetzt meine Server Hardware komplett ausgetauscht, und jetzt läufts auch mit dem VGA Passthru bei Win HVMs.
Leider noch nicht mit Linux HVMs, habe XBMC Live getestet, bild kommt, aber irgendwie hat er keine netzwerk verbindung, wenn ich das Aktuelle ubuntu nehme bekomm ich leider kein bild  habt ihr vllt ein paar tips für mich ?
mfg marco


----------



## Marco22 (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo Community
Da ja bekannterweise bei mir VGA Passthru nie so richtig laufen wollte, habe ich jetzt meine Server Hardware komplett ausgetauscht, und jetzt läufts auch mit dem VGA Passthru bei Win HVMs.
Leider noch nicht mit Linux HVMs, habe XBMC Live getestet, bild kommt, aber irgendwie hat er keine netzwerk verbindung, wenn ich das Aktuelle ubuntu nehme bekomm ich leider kein bild  habt ihr vllt ein paar tips für mich ?
mfg marco


----------



## DragonTEC (22. Juli 2011)

Sehr cool! was hast du jetzt für ne hardware? Ich führ hier nebenbei ne Liste.. (vorallem mobo, graka und cpu sind interessant)

Ubuntu is n bissel nervig.. ich musste da erst den fglrx installieren (den neueren treiber, nich den vom packaging system) und neu starten, danach gings..


----------



## Marco22 (22. Juli 2011)

So mal ne kleine Auflistung:
MB: Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD7 (F5 beta bios)
CPU: Phenom 2 X6 1090T
GPU: 1. 5770
        2. 5450

das mit dem fglrx werde ich gleich mal probieren, danke 
hattest du schonmal versucht 3 grakas 3 verschiedenen HVMs zuzuweisen ?
mfg Marco


----------



## DragonTEC (22. Juli 2011)

Ne, nur 2 Grakas 2 VMs.. prinzip sollte aber das gleiche sein ^^


----------



## Marco22 (22. Juli 2011)

Wenn Ubuntu läuft werde ich das mal testen, dann können nämlich alle HTPC Clients zu ebay


----------



## DragonTEC (22. Juli 2011)

jop.. Ich hab den ganzen kram vor nem dreivierteljahr ja auch nur zur hardwarekonsolidierung angefangen ^^


----------



## chris-padawan (6. August 2011)

Hallo erstmal, ich habe mich extra hier angemeldet weil ich auch euren Thread gestoßen bin.Das was ihr hier super schon durchgekaut habt ist wo ich hin will.

Ich würde gerne:

xen haben als Dom0 empfehlt ihr ja wie ich das sehe Debian
1x Windows 7 zum zocken als mit Vga Passthrough
1x Gentoo oder Ubuntu zum arbeiten

Habt ihr jetzt schon ein How to erstellt, hab mir zwar alle Seiten durchgelsen aber nicht das mir etwas untergegangen ist.

Mein system:

Amd x4 Phenom
1x ati 4850.

Möchte dann die 4850 zur win7 durchschleifen damit man zocken kann.

Wie ist das bei 1 Bildschirm Betrieb, ist es da möglich das ich zb meine linux Vm dann starte, die dann runterfahren kann um dann die Win 7 VM zu starten um zu zocken?

empfehlt ihr eine 2 Grafik karte oder ist sie dringen voraussetzung.

Mit Linux kenne ich mich aus, bin aber nicht so Profi wie ihr.

Gruß

chris


----------



## trikolon (7. August 2011)

Hallo,
hat eigentlich jemand einen kernel 3.0 im Einsatz mit pciback? So weit ich das gesehen habe, ist bei jeremeys next-3.0 branch  pciback dabei, allerdings is das die rc7 Version des Kernels. Konrad hat pciback in dem next-3.0 branch auch pciback, allerdings ist die kernel version rc4. Im Master ist kein pciback. Empfehlt ihr einen bestimmten branch für kernel 3.0 inkl pciback? Dass ein vga patch nötig ist weiss ich.

Gruß Ben


----------



## xRamses (7. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen mich interessiert dieses Thema ebenfalls und ich hab mir auch direkt nen Acc erstellt  

Was mich noch interessieren würde ist ob das MB IOMMU unterstützen MUSS oder es nur optimal ist, weil wenn nicht muss ich mir wohl ein neues holen. 

mfg xRamses


----------



## trikolon (7. August 2011)

Hallo xRamses,
naja das kommt darauf an, was du machen möchtest. Wenn du pci devices nur an pv domains weiterreichen willst, dann brauchst du kein iommu. wenn du allerdings an eine hvm domain (zb windows) oder die grafikkarte an eine domain weiterreichen willst, dann benötigst du iommu.

gruß


----------



## xRamses (8. August 2011)

K dann werde ich mir wohl ein neues besorgen müssen.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

mfg xRamses


----------



## xRamses (16. November 2011)

So da ich jetzt mein neues MB habe muss ich wohl den Thread hier ausgraben.

Meine Systemkonfiguration sieht im Moment so aus:

MB: Asus Crosshair IV Extreme
CPU: AMD Phenom II 965 (c3 serie)(unterstützt Vd-T)
GPU: 1: GT220
         2: Radeon 5450

Meine Interessen sind ähnlich wie die des Threadmakers : Ich will eine Win7 VM fürs Zocken und eine mit Debian/Ubuntu. 
So erstmal würde mich interessieren ob irgentwer bisher das Ganze mit dem 3.0 Kernel versucht hat der ja das ganze Vereinfachen soll
bzw eine grobe Anleitung wie das ganze gehen soll, braucht nicht zu detailreich sein sollte aber ungefähr das umfassen was man braucht.
Eine grobe Anleitung wäre auch nicht schlecht da der ganze Thread und der umstieg auf den 3.0er Kernel doch irgentwie verwirrend ist ( was braucht man jetzt was nicht etc.)

Linux und Programmierung sind mir doch ziemlich geläufig 

mfg xRamses


----------



## Bauer87 (17. November 2011)

Da ich das gleiche zur Zeit auch umsetze, kann ich dich ja schon mal an meinen Erfahrungen teilhaben lassen:


Das Ganze funktioniert von Linux aus. Erstmal musst du die Distribution installieren. Nach Möglichkeit benutzt du da nen 3.1er Kernel, weil der schon alles für Xen an Board hat. Dem 3.0er fehlten noch Treiber.
Dann installierst du Xen über Paketverwaltung und bootest dein Linux-System über den Hypervisor. Damit läuft das Linux-System schon mal als Dom0.
Jetzt kannst du schon mal die PCI-Devices von deinem Linux-System lösen. Da du verschiedene GPU-Marken nutzt, könnte Module-Blacklisting dafür ausreichen. Außerdem musst du das Modul „xen-pciback“ mit der Option „hide=(0123:45:67.8)“ laden. Wenn kein anderes Modul die Hardware nutzt, kannst du es jetzt an eine VM durchreichen.
Dafür erstellst du eine Configdatei, aus der dann die VM erstellt wird. Meine heißt „/etc/xen/vm-winxp-01“und hat folgenden Inhalt:

```
name    = "winxp-01"
localtime=1

import os, re
arch    =    os.uname()[4]
if re.search('64', arch):
    arch_libdir = 'lib64'
else:
    arch_libdir = 'lib'

kernel    = "/usr/lib/xen/boot/hvmloader"
builder    ='hvm'
memory    = 1024
vcpus    = 1

pci_msitranslate=1

# Should be at least 2KB per MB of domain memory, plus a few MB per vcpu.
shadow_memory = 20

acpi = 1
apic = 1

disk =    ['phy:sdb,hda,w',
#     'file:/home/ftp/images/ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso,hdc:cdrom,r'
     'file:/home/patrik/Dump/MB_Support-CD.iso,hdc:cdrom,r'
    ]
boot = 'c';

device_model = '/usr/' + arch_libdir + '/xen/bin/qemu-dm'

sdl=0
vnc=1
vncconsole=1
vncpasswd=''

serial='pty'
gfx_passthru=0
iommu=1
pci=['02:00.0,1','04:00.0']
#pci = ['04:00.0']
```

Jetzt tauchen zumindest bei mir die PCI-Devices in der VM auf. Bisher scheitere ich aber daran, den Grafiktreiber zu installieren. (Mit dem zweiten Device, einer Netzwerkkarte, hat das so aber einwandfrei geklappt. Hilfe ist willkommen.) Das sieht bei mir dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xRamses (17. November 2011)

Gut dann muss ich erstmal den 3.1 Kernel kompilieren.

Was dein Problem angeht was genau scheitert am installieren des Treibers bzw Fehlermeldung?

mfg xRamses


----------



## Bauer87 (17. November 2011)

Was da scheitert, weiß ich leider (noch) nicht. Hab auch zugegeben keine Ahnung von Windows – weiß nicht mal, wie ich in die Logs komme, in denen ich nach dem Fehler suchen könnte.


----------



## xRamses (18. November 2011)

Mir wäre neu das Windows überhaupt Logs über deratige Dinge anlegt bzw wenn dann nur mit unnützen Informationen ...

Aber irgentwas muss Windows ja melden als PopUp?

mfg xRamses


----------



## Bauer87 (18. November 2011)

Wie gesagt – ich hab nicht viel Ahnung von Windows. Kann gut sein, dass es gar keine Logs gib - war nur davon ausgegangen. Sagen tut Windows auf jeden Fall nichts, was mich weiterbringen würde. Wenn ich ne Treiberaktualisierung machen will, kommt nur es: „Es konnte keine zutreffendere als die installierte für die Hardwarekomponente gefunden werden.“

Wahrscheinlich löst sich das Problem von allein, wenn ich nen Treiber für dieses „Xen pci device #0“ gefunden habe. Aber ich hab seit über fünf Jahren keinen Treiber mehr selbst installieren – geschweige denn suchen müssen. (100% Linux-Nutzer, der sich ein Wintendo baut…)


----------



## xRamses (19. November 2011)

Treiberaktualisierungen haben noch nie so richtig funktioniert wenn der Treiber nicht irgentwo am Computer gespeichert ist ...

Ach ja welche Version von Xen verwendest du die 4.0 oder die 4.1?

mfg xRamses

EDIT: Habe soeben den Kernel fertig kompiliert und das ganze samt Xen auch schon gestartet jedoch ist nach Loading PCI-Devices schluss mit dem Bild ist das normal?


----------



## Bauer87 (19. November 2011)

Ich benutze die 4.1 und habe es jetzt auch mit Windows 7 probiert – da gibt es genau das gleiche Problem. Hab auch schon den Xen-Treiber in Windows installiert – und den Catalyst sowieso.

Zum schwarzen Bildschirm: Wenn du deinem Dom0 mit Xen eine Grafikkarte wegnimmst, darf das natürlich nicht die primäre sein. Das Problem lässt sich aber umgehen, indem du händisch eine xorg.conf schreibst, in der die freie Grafikkarte verwendet wird. (Zur Analyse lasse ich auf dem Host immer auch ssh starten. Damit kann man wunderbar gucken, was man falsch eingestellt hat, wenn kein Bild kommt.)


----------



## xRamses (19. November 2011)

Schon klar das ich ihm nicht die GraKa wegnehmen darf nur habe ich das garnicht gemacht (oder zumindest glaube ich das)
BTW Ich glaub ich update auch auf 4.1

mfg xRamses


----------



## Bauer87 (20. November 2011)

Dank Kernel-Update bei Fedora (oder BIOS Update, das aber angeblich nichts als Unterstützung für AM3+-CPU gebracht hat) klappt IOMMU bei mir jetzt Out-of-the-Box. Jetzt benutze ich meine HD3450 für Linux und meine HD5750 für Windows. Als einziges fehlt mir jetzt noch ne elegante Lösung für Sound und für die Eingabegeräte. (Natürlich könnte ich mir alles doppelt einbauen, aber das wird auch reichlich unpraktisch…)


----------



## xRamses (23. November 2011)

Gut das du es geschafft hast 
Ich hab mir eben Debian mit unaufgelösten Paketen zerschossen 
Naja wenigsten kann ich jetzt gleich sauber alles installieren.

Ach ja was Module-Blacklisting angeht, sind nicht alle Treiber unter Debian fest im Kernel ?
Oder meinst du mit Blacklisting einfach das nutzten von pciback beim Booten wie in diesem Ausschnitt?

```
... ro 'pciback.hide=(00:01.0)' ...
```

mfg xRamses


----------



## Bauer87 (24. November 2011)

Die Grafiktreiber werden als Module je nach Hardware dynamisch geladen. Du kannst sie in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf (oder Debian-Äquivalent) blacklisten, sodass die Hardware nicht geladen wird. Beim Booten kannst du pciback nur nutzen, wenn es im Kernel einkompiliert ist. Ich nutze es als Modul und muss es daher laden, bevor sich ein anderes Modul das Device krallt. (Bleibe halt bei dem, was in den Fedora-Repos so angeboten wird und mache mir nicht unnötig Arbeit.)


----------



## xRamses (24. November 2011)

Hmm scheint bei Debian direkt im Kernel zu sein oder ich finde das Modul einfach nicht.

Egal ich glaub ich besorg mir jetzt auch Fedora das hat in der Richtung ja wesentlich mehr ...

mfg xRamses


----------



## xRamses (26. November 2011)

Soo hab jetzt Fedora 16 plus einem laufenden Xen-Hypervisor.

Nur kann ich das Modul für die Grafikkarte nicht blacklisten.
Soweit ich weiß musste man unter Ubuntu mit 
update-initramfs -u das ganze Updaten aber für Fedora scheint es das nicht zu geben?

mfg xRamses


----------



## Bauer87 (26. November 2011)

Wie gesagt: Die initial Ramdisk musst du nicht anfassen, es reicht, das Modul zu blacklisten oder alternativ xen-pciback vor dem anderen Modul laden. ich habe dafür eine Datei „/etc/modprobe.d/radeon.conf“ angelegt, die erst mal xen-pciback lädt:

```
install radeon /sbin/modprobe xen-pciback ; /sbin/modprobe --first-time --ignore-install radeon
```


----------



## xRamses (26. November 2011)

Hmm ändert nichts das Modul taucht bei lsmod immernoch auf ...

BTW ich hab einfach eine Datei "etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-radeon.conf" angelegt mit dem Inhalt:

```
blacklist radeon
```

Ist nicht genau das blacklisting?

mfg xRamses


----------



## Bauer87 (27. November 2011)

Das, was ich oben beschrieben habe, erlaubt es, das PCI-Device zu verstecken, bevor das radeon-Modul geladen wird. Aber Blacklisting geht bei dir natürlich auch. (Da ich zwei Radeons nutze, hab ich da keine Chance.) Zu dem Weg da oben gehört natürlich auch die Einbindung vom xen-pciback-modul mit den entsprechenden Parametern:


```
$ cat /etc/modprobe.d/xen-pciback.conf 
options xen-pciback hide=(0000:01:05.0)(0000:02:00.0)(0000:02:00.1)
```


----------



## xRamses (27. November 2011)

> Aber Blacklisting geht bei dir natürlich auch.


Das ist der Punkt es geht eben nicht das Modul bleibt geladen und ich verstehe nicht warum. (hatte das schon X mal benutzt ...)

pciback hattte ich schon geladen :

```
[root@xen-dom0 xen]# cat /etc/modprobe.d/xen-pciback.conf 
options xen-pciback hide=(0000:08:00.0)(0000:08:00.1)
```

Ich hab die vermutung das garnichts was ich in die .conf schreibe ausgeführt wird ...

mfg xRamses


----------



## Bauer87 (27. November 2011)

Du kannst es auch auf die harte Tour machen und dem System die Devices einfach entziehen. (Das Script macht faktisch nichts, wenn die Devices schon Xen gehören.) Dazu legst du ein Script wie folgendes an, das du nach dem Start von xend ausführen musst. (Du kannst es z.B. auch in /etc/rc.d/rc.local direkt hinter einen Eintrag „xend start“ schrieben, dann läuft das mit Sicherheit zur richtigen Zeit.)


```
#!/bin/sh

BDFS=`cat /etc/xen/pci-devices.cfg | cut -b 1-12`
for BDF in $BDFS
do
        [ ! -e /sys/bus/pci/devices/$BDF/driver/unbind ] || \
                echo -n $BDF > /sys/bus/pci/devices/$BDF/driver/unbind
        echo -n $BDF > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/pciback/new_slot
        echo -n $BDF > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/pciback/bind
done
```

Zusätzlich brauchst du dann natürlich die „/etc/xen/pci-devices.cfg“, in der ganz einfach pro Zeile eine PCI-ID (z.B. „0000:08:00.0“) steht.


----------



## xRamses (27. November 2011)

Hm muss ich dann ausprobieren aber es muss doch eine Erklärung geben warum ich das Modul nicht einfach blacklisten kann bzw eben mit deiner Methode zu verstecken ?? 
 Schließlich hats bei dir ja auch funktioniert.  

EDIT: Ich glaube ich hab den Fehler bei mir gibt es überhaupt keinen Ordner /sys/bus/pci/drivers/pciback oO
Erklärt zwar immernoch nicht warum "blacklist" nicht geht aber immerhin.

mfg xRamses


----------



## Bauer87 (27. November 2011)

Wie hast du denn das blacklisting gelöst?

PS: Ja, bei mir hat es geklappt, mindestens der Soundkarte, die ich noch durch reiche. Ne elegantere Lösung hab ich da leider noch nicht gefunden – für die emulierten Soundkarten habe ich keine Windows-Treiber auffinden können.


----------



## XenUser (28. November 2011)

Hallo

@xRamses:  Wenn Du unter Debian beim laden des Kernel module "hiden" willst heisst das als option z.B.
xen-pciback.hide=(06:00.0)(06:00.1) und nicht nur pciback-hide (Wie du geschrieben hast).
Die Optionen sind von Version zu Version immer wieder Unterschiedlich 

Annsonsten möchte Ich mich auch mal fuer die vielen Infos hier im Thread bedanken! (Dies ist mein erster Post)

Ich versuche nun auch schon seit längerem meine Grafikkarte an eine DomU weiter zu reichen.
Leider mit nur maessgem Erfolg
Meine NVIDIA PCI-e Gforce GT520 bekomme ich nicht ans laufen in der DomU.
Weder als primary -> This device cannot start. (Code 10)
noch als secondary -> "This device cannot find enough free resources that it can use. (Code 12)
(Andere Karten funktionieren ohne Probleme (Sat PCI und PCIe und auch USB Controller )

Ich benutze Debian Squeeze (aktueller Xen-Kernel in der DOM0) und das mitgelieferte Xen 4.0.1
Den Kernel hab ich noch mal selbst uebersetzt weil nach  Xen VGA Passthrough - Xen die Option  CONFIG_XEN_CIDEV_BACKEND_PASS gesetzt sein muss was bei Debian definitiv  nicht der Fall ist.
Es hat mich einiges an Zeit gekostet rauszubekommen wie man Debian Xen selbst uebersetzt.
Wenn man es richtig macht ist pciback Bestandteil des Kernels und kein Module !

Auch ein Versuch mit Kernel 3.1.1 und Xen 4.1.2 hat zu gleichem Ergebnis gefuehrt. (keins)
Wobei bei der Kombination das durchreichen einer PCI Karte  (CONFIG_XEN_CIDEV_BACKEND_PASS) wohl eher noch Grundsaetzliche Probleme  hat, weil die Karte nicht wirklich so in der DomU ankommt wie sie  sollte. Ach ja hier heisst es dann auch xen-pciback.passthrough=1 bei  den Kernel Optionen statt uebersetzen mit CONFIG_XEN_CIDEV_BACKEND_PASS

Soviel zu meinen Erfahrungen mit VGA Passthrough 

Nun wollte ich nochmal nach einer Anleitung fragen Xen zu patchen und das VGA BIOS da reinzubringen.
(Wollte da nicht irgend jemand mal ne Anleitung schreiben ? Hab ich die nur nicht gefunden ?)
Eigentlich hatte ich mich ja für Debian Squeeze entschieden weil da Xen  dabei war und ich eben nicht ständig einen Kernel übersetzten wollte.

Evtl. kann mein Board ja auch was nicht TYAN S5502. Aber eigentlich sollte es ..
(XEN) I/O virtualisation enabled

Danke fuer Ideen und Anregungen was ich noch versuchen koennte....


----------



## Bauer87 (28. November 2011)

XenUser schrieb:


> Meine NVIDIA PCI-e Gforce GT520 bekomme ich nicht ans laufen in der DomU.


 Laut Xen-Wiki läuft es (zumindest out-of-the-box) nur mit einer Radeon als sekundäres Device. Mit reinem VGA-Passthrough (ohne virtuelles Device für alles bis zum Betriessystem-Boot) oder mit Nvidia-Karten scheint es noch nicht so gut zu laufen. (Dass ich für mein Linux-System den freien Radeon-Treiber verwende und nicht den Catalyst/fglrx, ist ja oben schon erkennbar gewesen. Auch in der Kombination mit proprietären Treibern hatte ich Probleme.)


----------



## XenUser (28. November 2011)

Hab ich out-of-the-box gesagt 
Bin zu jedem versuch bereit. hab ja sogar 3.1.1. und Xen 4.1.2 probiert ... 
Hat denn keiner ne NVIDA ?
Vermute ich muss da auch das BIOS in den XenCode bringen...
Bunkasan hat ja vor  ewiger Zeit mal ein Script zur Kernel/Xen installation in den thread  gestellt....
ob man das noch verwenden kann ?
Hat ja hier  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ssysteme/108786-xen-und-3d-6.html#post2245034  auch geschrieben
Bisschen zu spät für dich, aber seit heute ist mein Script auch voll Debian testing funktional...  Noch bisschen glattbügeln und ich lads hoch. hab hier auch grad squeeze am laufen.....
aber das ist wohl leider nie angekommen


----------



## xRamses (28. November 2011)

> @xRamses:  Wenn Du unter Debian beim laden des Kernel module "hiden" willst heisst das als option z.B.
> xen-pciback.hide=(06:00.0)(06:00.1) und nicht nur pciback-hide (Wie du geschrieben hast).
> Die Optionen sind von Version zu Version immer wieder Unterschiedlich
> 
> ...



Gut möglich allerdings hat es Bauer87 auch so ...



> Vermute ich muss da auch das BIOS in den XenCode bringen...



Hmm soweit ich weiß wurde irgendwann mal ein Beitrag geschrieben in dem gesagt wurde das das eben nicht notwendig ist



> Wie hast du denn das blacklisting gelöst?



Was meinst du? Ich hab es eben noch nicht geschafft ...


BTW das ist derzeit das file das meine GraKa hiden soll (PCI-ID 08:00.0)

```
[root@xen-dom0 /]# cat /etc/modprobe.d/hide_radeon.conf 
# hide (0000:08:00.0)
xen-pciback.hide=(08:00.0)(08:00.1)
install radeon /sbin/modprobe pciback ; /sbin/modprobe --first-time --ignore-install radeon
```

Ist das so richtig?
Hab übrigens gerade Fedora 16 Xen 4.1.2 ...

mfg xRamses


----------



## Bauer87 (28. November 2011)

@Blacklisting: Ich wollte nur wissen, in welche Datei du das „blacklist radeon“ geschrieben hast. (Normalerweise wäre das ja die „/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf“)

@Modprobe: Deine Datei wird auch nicht angerührt. Sie muss genau so heißen wie das Modul, das geladen werden soll. Also in deinem Fall:

```
$cat /etc/modprobe.d/radeon.conf
install radeon /sbin/modprobe xen-pciback ; /sbin/modprobe --first-time --ignore-install radeon
```
In beiden Fällen brauchst du folgenden Eintrag:

```
$cat /etc/modprobe.d/xen-pciback.conf
options xen-pciback hide=(0000:08:00.0)(0000:08:00.1)
```

PS: Von der Distribution benutzen wir beide das gleiche. Es sollte also softwareseitig gleich funktionieren. (Hardware habe ich halt andere, aber sofern dein Board IOMMU unterstützt und du ne Radeon durchreichen willst, dürfte das recht egal sein.)


----------



## xRamses (28. November 2011)

Ok das mit dem Namen war schonmal ein Detail das mir nicht bekannt war. Dennoch will er nicht ...


```
# xm create win7
Using config file "/etc/xen/win7".
Error: pci: PCI Backend and pci-stub don't own device 0000:08:00.0
```

Wann weiß ich überhaupt das das ganze erfolgreich gehided wurde? (logs?)



> @Blacklisting: Ich wollte nur wissen, in welche Datei du das „blacklist  radeon“ geschrieben hast. (Normalerweise wäre das ja die  „/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf“)



Ja das stand in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf drin (auch wenn es doch eig. auch in z.B. blacklist-custom.conf stehen könnte?)

mfg xRamses


----------



## XenUser (28. November 2011)

Hallo

Ich meinte eigentlich Du solltest in deiner grub.cfg 
     xen-pciback.hide=(08:00.0)(08:00.1)
zu den linux boot optionen das hinzufügen, weil du das Problem noch nicht gelöst hast.
Wenn der pciback treiber nicht im kernel ist musst du sicherstellen das der grafik treiber nicht geladen wird sonst kannst du die karte später nicht nutzen.
ob das so mit dem blaklisten geht ?

wenn der treiber im kern ist gibts dmesg einträge wie
[    7.380956] pciback 0000:06:00.0: seizing device
[    7.394891] pciback 0000:06:00.1: seizing device

bin nicht so geübt mit dem editor hier 
-----
# hide (0000:08:00.0) 
xen-pciback.hide=(08:00.0)(08:00.1)
           install radeon /sbin/modprobe pciback ; /sbin/modprobe --first-time --ignore-install radeon
-----

Der punkt ist zu viel in der zeile xen-pciback.hide !
zu der anderen zeile kann ich nicht viel sagen. (wie gesagt hab den treiber im kernel)
aber ich vermute das muss eigentlich auch xen-pciback heissen in der install zeile
durch den eintrag wird dann wohl statt dem normalen laden des radeon treibers
zuerst der pciback geladen und dann per modprobe der radeon nachgeladen wird

aber blacklisten geht normalerweise indem du den namen des treibers in die datei /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf schreibst.
in deinem fall also
blacklist radeon
aber wenn du den nach dem pciback nachladen willst dann halt kein blacklist.conf eintrag

ich glaub, dass die datei auch radeon.conf heissen muss (bin da aber nicht sicher)

also 
$cat /etc/modprobe.d/radeon.conf 
install radeon /sbin/modprobe xen-pciback ; /sbin/modprobe --first-time --ignore-install radeon

und
$cat /etc/modprobe.d/xen-pciback.conf 
options xen-pciback hide=(0000:08:00.0)(0000:08:00.1)


----------



## Bauer87 (28. November 2011)

Zur Analyse:


Was sagt denn „xm pci-list-assignable-devices“?
Und was sagt dein „lsmod“?



> Du solltest in deiner grub.cfg „xen-pciback.hide=(08:00.0)(08:00.1)“ zu den linux boot optionen das hinzufügen, weil du das Problem noch nicht gelöst hast.


Das bringt nur etwas, wenn das Modul direkt mit dem Kernel gestartet wird, also einkompiliert oder in der initial Ramdisk enthalten ist. Das ist ja hier nicht der Fall – und macht es in meinen Augen auch nicht einfacher – vor allem bei Kernelupdates könnte es nerven.


----------



## XenUser (28. November 2011)

Ich glaub ich bin zu langsam für euch .....
hab ja auch noch was anderes zu tun 

xm pci-list-assignable-devices
zeigt die "nutzbaren" devices
wenn da deine 0000:08:00.0 , 0000:08:00.1 nicht dabei sind hat das hiden nicht geklappt

dmesg | grep pciback
zeigt was so alles vom pciback treiber verwaltet wird


----------



## XenUser (28. November 2011)

du kannst in "/etc/default/grub" die zeile erweitern (was immer da jetzt schon drin ist)
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=" ......   xen-pciback.hide=(08:00.0)(08:00.1) ......"
dann wird auch beim Kernelupdate automatisch die /boot/grub/grub.cfg ergänzt.


----------



## xRamses (28. November 2011)

„xm pci-list-assignable-devices“ gibt nur ein newline aus und das Modul "radeon" erscheint in der Ausgabe von lsmod.


> aber blacklisten geht normalerweise indem du den Namen des Treibers in die Datei /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf schreibst.
> in deinem fall also
> blacklist radeon
> aber wenn du den nach dem pciback nachladen willst dann halt kein blacklist.conf Eintrag



Das hat nicht funktioniert das Modul wurde immernoch geladen (was mich total verwirrt da das eigentlich funktionieren müsste) (wobei ich wahrscheinlich bald eine 2te Radeon
bekomme womit das Modul blacklisten nichts mehr bringen wird deswegen nehm ich den anderen Weg)

mfg xRamses


----------



## XenUser (28. November 2011)

Ich glaub du solltest mal ganz genau deine boot ausgaben studieren 
dmesg | more

oder auch erst mal nur kurz 
dmesg | grep 08:00

es scheint mir so, als ob du kein pciback modul hast sondern das teil im kernel ist.
da kannst du ewig mit den modulen rumspielen dann hilf nur die kernel option !


----------



## xRamses (28. November 2011)

> es scheint mir so, als ob du kein pciback modul hast sondern das teil im kernel ist.
> da kannst du ewig mit den modulen rumspielen dann hilf nur die kernel option !


Das kam mir auch schon in den Sinn da ich auch nirgends ein pciback Modul finde (lsmod | grep pci ergibt nichts genauso wenig habe ich bei einer schnellen Suche über alle Module nichts gefunden)
Die Kernel Option muss ich dann noch versuchen ...

EDIT: Kernel Methode hat auch nichts gebracht was mich aber auch nicht mehr wundert da pciback nicht im Kernel ist (soweit ich das weiß)
Bauer87 welche Pakete hast du den installiert? Scheinbar fehlt mir eins. (oder ich hab irgend ein falsches)

mfg xRamses


----------



## Bauer87 (28. November 2011)

Es ist bei Fedora definitiv ein Kernelmodul. Schon mal versucht, es manuell per „modprobe -i xen_pcback“ einzubinden?


----------



## xRamses (28. November 2011)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Es ist bei Fedora definitiv ein Kernelmodul. Schon mal versucht, es manuell per „modprobe -i xen_pcback“ einzubinden?


 
Ich nehm jetzt mal an du meinst "modprobe -i xen_pc*i*back" , das funktioniert.


----------



## Bauer87 (28. November 2011)

Das wäre doch schon mal was. Meckert denn das Modul, dass es sich die Devices nicht krallen kann? (Hab grade vergessen, in welcher Logdatei das stehen könnte.) Ansonsten steht doch auch immer noch der Versuch über das Skript aus, oder?


----------



## xRamses (28. November 2011)

Welcher Versuch über welches Script?

Ob das Modul meckert weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Bauer87 (28. November 2011)

Das hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...systeme/108786-xen-und-3d-25.html#post3680153
(Achtung, wenn die Devices genutzt werden, kann ggf. irgendwas abstürzen. Ich hab damit mal meine grafische Ausgabe samt TTY abgeschossen, weil das Radeon-Modul mit Gewalt ausgeladen wird. Musste dann über ssh neustarten…)


----------



## xRamses (28. November 2011)

Jaaa das Script funktioniert.
Mal sehen ob ich die GraKa weiterreichen kann...

thx

EDIT:

```
# virt-install --name win7 --ram 1024 --hvm --cdrom /home/xramses/win7.iso --disk path=/var/lib/libvirt/images/win7.img,size=5

Starting install...
Allocating 'win7.img'                                    | 5.0 GB     00:00     
ERROR    POST-Operation schlug fehl: xend_post: Fehler von xen-Daemon: (xend.err 'Error creating domain: Disk image does not exist: /var/lib/libvirt/images/win7.img')
Domain installation does not appear to have been successful.
If it was, you can restart your domain by running:
  virsh --connect xen:/// start win7
otherwise, please restart your installation.
```

rofl er erstellt das .img korrekt und dann kann er es nicht mehr finden? 
Naja ich geh jetzt erstmal schlafen


----------



## Bauer87 (28. November 2011)

Ich neige ja dazu, solche Images vorher mit dd anzulegen:

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=hda.img bs=1M seek=80G count=0
```
Das sollte 80GiB reservieren und ein ebenso großes Image auf der Platte hinterlassen ohne groß Nullen auf die Platte zu schreiben.


----------



## xRamses (29. November 2011)

> dd if=/dev/zero of=hda.img bs=1M seek=80G count=0


Nimm bei bs=1M das M weg sonst kriegt man eine 90071992547409920 Bytes große Datei ^^

Ich hab jetzt einfach dein Script genommen und editiert da findet er es problemlos ...

BTW Ich bin zu der Erkenntnis gekommen das Modul xen_pciback überhaupt nicht geladen wird 


```
# xm create win7
Using config file "/etc/xen/win7".
Error: pci: to avoid potential security issue, 0000:08:00.0 is not allowed to be assigned to guest since it is behind PCIe switch that does not support or enable ACS.
```

Was zur Hölle ist ACS?


----------



## Bauer87 (29. November 2011)

Zum dd: ich wäre für seek=80k, weil 1M Blocksize durchaus Sinn ergibt. (Sorry, hatte die passende BS erst nachträglich ergänzt…)

Zu xen-pciback: Das brauchst du. Zur Not lade es halt manuell bzw per Script.

Zu ACS: Keine Ahnung, das hab ich noch nie gehört. Ich tippe einfach mal darauf, dass es Probleme irgendwo im Zusammenspiel mit deinem MoBo gibt. Was für eins benutzt du und (ins Blaue geraten) hast du dort z.B. IOMMU aktiviert?


----------



## XenUser (30. November 2011)

Hallo    

würde da erst mal nicht so viel weitersuchen bevor Du nicht pciback am laufen hast. 
Also die Ausgabe von  
    xm pci-list-assignable-devices 
die beiden Devices zeigt. 
oder klappt das schon ? Du hattest ja geschrieben, dass das script funktioniert

Ansonsten zur Erklärung des Problems....  
----
Description of problem: PCIe switches allow peer to peer transactions that are routed by the switch and could bypass the VTd translation hardward potentially causing unexpected behavior in the system.  ACS allows the system to force the PCIe switch route all traffic upstream so that the VTd hardware can validate all transactions.  The virtualization management tools should not allow direct assignment of a device that is below a non-ACS enabled PCIe switch to a guest.
---- 

Ich hab jetzt nicht weiter gesucht ob es zur Lösung einen Schalter gibt um das Device trotzdem weiter zu reichen. 
ggf. reicht es folgende Zeilen in /etc/xen/xend-config.sxp einzutragen. 
(pci-passthrough-strict-check no) 
(pci-dev-assign-strict-check no)

xend restart nicht vergessen ( und xenstored , xenconsoled )


----------



## xRamses (30. November 2011)

> Zum dd: ich wäre für seek=80k, weil 1M Blocksize durchaus Sinn ergibt. (Sorry, hatte die passende BS erst nachträglich ergänzt…)


Du kannst das seek auch komplett weglassen und einfach count erhöhen ist ziemlich egal.



> Zu xen-pciback: Das brauchst du. Zur Not lade es halt manuell bzw per Script.


Ich lade es mittlerweile allerdings ziemlich spät im Bootvorgang (hab auf die schnelle nichts gefunden wie ichs unter Fedora früher laden könnte)
Wobei ich das etwas seltsam finde bei dir wurde es automatisch geladen oder?



> Zu ACS: Keine Ahnung, das hab ich noch nie gehört. Ich tippe einfach mal  darauf, dass es Probleme irgendwo im Zusammenspiel mit deinem MoBo  gibt. Was für eins benutzt du und (ins Blaue geraten) hast du dort z.B.  IOMMU aktiviert?


Mein motherbord (Crosshair IV extreme) kann IOMMU und es ist auch aktiviert.



> würde da erst mal nicht so viel weitersuchen bevor Du nicht pciback am laufen hast.
> Also die Ausgabe von
> xm pci-list-assignable-devices
> die beiden Devices zeigt.
> oder klappt das schon ? Du hattest ja geschrieben, dass das script funktioniert


Die beiden Devices werden angezeigt nachdem ich das Script ausführe.
xm pci-list-assignable-devices zeigt beide Devices an.

Den Bug report hab ich auch schon gefunden allerdings steht da nirgends was wirklich schuld ist ..

Werd zuhause das mit /etc/xen/xend-config.sxp probieren mal sehen was passiert.

EDIT: Das editieren von /etc/xen/xend-config.sxp hat zumindest die Fehlermeldung verschwinden lassen aber die nächste kommt bestimmt ... 


```
Error: pool Pool-0 not activated
```

Gelistet wird Pool-0 aber ...

BTW Irgendetwas grundlegendes mach ich falsch das kanns doch nicht sein das es so viele Fehler gibt oder?


----------



## Bauer87 (30. November 2011)

Besonders merkwürdig finde ich, dass ich das gleiche Board habe und es daran also nicht liegen kann. Ich werde wohl am WE mal bei mir alles systematisch durchgehen und eine Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung erstellen. (Bei mir ist das so nach und nach entstanden und es könnte sein, dass ich dir bisher irgendeinen Schritt nicht genannt habe.)


----------



## xRamses (30. November 2011)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Besonders merkwürdig finde ich, dass ich das gleiche Board habe und es daran also nicht liegen kann. Ich werde wohl am WE mal bei mir alles systematisch durchgehen und eine Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung erstellen. (Bei mir ist das so nach und nach entstanden und es könnte sein, dass ich dir bisher irgendeinen Schritt nicht genannt habe.)


 
Das wäre sehr nett 
Ich glaube auch das mir einfach irgendetwas abgeht und das dann einen Schneeball-Effekt verursacht  hat.
Hardware technisch besteht zwischen uns ja kaum unterschied.


----------



## xRamses (3. Dezember 2011)

Wie siehts aus schaffst du es dieses WE noch?


----------



## Bauer87 (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin gerade dabei, es auf ner frischen Platte umzusetzen und schreibe fleißig mit. Leider ist mir aber gerade aufgefallen, dass ich das i686-Image installiert habe, sodass ich jetzt noch mal von Vorn anfangen muss. (Ich hab keine Lust PAE zu nutzen. Am Ende scheitert es daran.)


----------



## Bauer87 (4. Dezember 2011)

OK, ein vollständiges Tut schreibe ich aus meinen Notizen heute nicht mehr. Allerdings hab ich nen wahrscheinlichen Fehler gefunden: Ist das Modul xen-pciback geladen, wenn du das Script ausführst? Das hatte ich nämlich erst vergessen. Am einfachsten ist es, wenn du es in „/etc/sysconfig/modules/xen.modules“ einträgst, dann lädt es schon zum Systemstart.

PS: Die Dateien in /etc/modprobe.d/ haben für mich irgendwie auch keinen Effekt, faktisch regelt das Script allein das Unbinding.


----------



## xRamses (4. Dezember 2011)

> Ist das Modul xen-pciback geladen, wenn du das Script ausführst?


Welches Script meinst du das die GraKa unbinded? Dort ist das Modul geladen (wenn auch nur manuell)

BTW Du kannst mir die Notizen auch schonmal schicken vielleicht finde ich dort bereits den Fehler.


----------



## Bauer87 (5. Dezember 2011)

Meine Notizen:


yum install xen
reboot into xen (Probleme bei i686 -> AMD64-Version nehmen)
/etc/default/grub -> default ändern
grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub2/grub.cfg
/etc/sysconfig/modules/xen.modules -> xen-pciback eintragen
unbind-pci-script anlegen
erst testen, dann in /etc/rc.d/rc.local
image und vm-konfiguration anlegen
starten, fertig


----------



## xRamses (5. Dezember 2011)

Hmm es funktioniert alles bis ich dann das Image starten will da meldet er 


```
Error: pci: to avoid potential security issue, 0000:08:00.0 is not allowed to be assigned to guest since it is behind PCIe switch that does not support or enable ACS.
```

Ich kann das zwar umgehen indem ich /etc/xen/xend-config.sxp wie beschrieben editiere aber dann kommt


```
Error: pool Pool-0 not activated
```

BTW  Bei 2 nimmst du Xen-4.1.2 und dann das erste oder?


----------



## Bauer87 (5. Dezember 2011)

Das Xen4.1 leitet momentan auf Xen4.1.2 um, ist also irrelevant.

Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich 0000:08:*.* gar nicht anfasse. Laut Handbuch sollen auch zuerst die PCIe-Ports 1 und 3 belegt werden. (Am Ende hatte das alles gar nichts mit Xen zu tun…)


----------



## xRamses (7. Dezember 2011)

> Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich 0000:08:*.* gar nicht anfasse.  Laut Handbuch sollen auch zuerst die PCIe-Ports 1 und 3 belegt werden.  (Am Ende hatte das alles gar nichts mit Xen zu tun…)



Und wenn es 0000:08.*.* nicht anfässt was dann??


----------



## Bauer87 (7. Dezember 2011)

Was ich sagen wollte: Ich habe gar kein PCI-Device 08:* und kann das dementsprechend gar nicht durch reichen. Vielleicht liegt es einfach daran, dass du Probleme hast und ich nicht. (Welche Ports hast du denn auf dem Board mit was belegt?)


----------



## xRamses (8. Dezember 2011)

Hm ich werd heute mal meinen PC aufschrauben und nachschauen ...


----------



## xRamses (13. Dezember 2011)

So lange hats gedauert aber heute hatt ich Zeit endlich den PC aufzuschrauben ...
Wenn man davon ausgeht das der CPU-Sockel das "oben" ist dann hab ich darunter folgede Slots:

1. Slot: Leer
2. Slot:GT220
3. Slot: Leer (aber verdeckt)
4. Slot: Leer
5. Slot Radeon 5450

Soweit so gut aber in wie fern kann das überhaupt XEN beeinflussen?


----------



## XenUser (13. Dezember 2011)

Was ist denn im Moment Dein Problem ?
Du kannst Deine Grafikkarte nicht bei 
xl pci-list-assignable-devices
sehen ?
So wie ich das lese hast Du zwei Grafikkarten ?
was sagt
 lspci | grep VGA 
dmesg | grep pciback
xl dmesg | grep virtu
Ich hab jetzt VGA Passthrough mit meiner NVIDIA GT520 zum laufen bekommen.
Ich schreib hier noch gleich die komplette Anleitung rein damit es ggf jemand weiter helfen kann.
Alles selbst übersetzt.


----------



## XenUser (13. Dezember 2011)

Also ich habe nun VGA-Passthrough mit Linux 3.1.4 und Xen 4.2-unstable-24014 Nvidia GT520 am laufen
Die Infos die mir am meisten geholfen haben sind hier.
Ganz tolle Arbeit von David !!!
Xen 4.2.unstable: Patches/Notes for VGA Pass Through and NVIDIA - Le blog de Jean David TECHER, un Réunionnais à Saint-Priest/Lyon


#######
# Kernel
#
cd /usr/local/src
wget http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v3.0/linux-3.1.4.tar.bz2
tar jxvf linux-3.1.4.tar.bz2
cd /usr/local/src/linux-3.1.4
# Ich verwende meine original config von Debian Squeeze
cp /boot/config-2.6.32-5-xen-amd64 .config
yes "" | make oldconfig
export CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=7
time fakeroot make-kpkg -j7 --initrd --append_to_version "-my01" kernel-image kernel-headers kernel-source
ls -ltr ../*3.1.4*

# bevor ich installieren sichere ich mir noch ein paar dateien
cp /boot/grub/grub.cfg /boot/grub/grub.cfg_sav
dpkg -i ../linux-headers-3.1.4-my01_3.1.4-my01-10.00.Custom_amd64.deb
dpkg -i ../linux-image-3.1.4-my01_3.1.4-my01-10.00.Custom_amd64.deb
dpkg -i ../linux-source-3.1.4-my01_3.1.4-my01-10.00.Custom_all.deb

# pruefen der neuen config
diff  /boot/grub/grub.cfg /boot/grub/grub.cfg_sav

# den neuen Kernel booten
shutdown -r now

# evtl. alte installationen abraeumen
dpkg -l '*linux-*' | grep ^i


#########
# XEN 4.2-unstable
#
cd /usr/local/src
hg clone -r 24232 staging/xen-unstable.hg: log xen-unstable.hg-rev-24232
cd xen-unstable.hg-rev-24232/tools
apt-get install libaio-dev
make -j7
make clean
cd /usr/local/src/xen-unstable.hg-rev-24232
wget http://www.davidgis.fr/download/xen-4.2_rev24232_gfx-passthrough-patchs.tar.bz2
tar xjf xen-4.2_rev24232_gfx-passthrough-patchs.tar.bz2

#### WICHTIG ####
# anpassen von xen-4.2_rev24232_gfx-passthrough-patchs/dsdt.asl auf eigene Adressen des VGA BIOS
# siehe Xen - Dev - Patches for VGA-Passthrough XEN 4.2 unstable | Page 2
# beispiel auf seite 2 im thread
# lspci |grep VGA
# 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0de0 (rev a1)
# root@mercury:~# dmesg | grep 01:00.0 |grep mem | grep BAR
# wenn das erledigt ist patchen

cd /usr/local/src/xen-unstable.hg-rev-24232
for file in $(ls xen-4.2_rev24232_gfx-passthrough-patchs/*);do patch -p1 < $file;done
# sollten keine fehler kommen .....
# wenn man alles richtig gemacht hat 

# Dann das BIOS der Grafikkarte kopieren
# cp /path/to/VGABIOS.ROM /usr/local/src/xen-unstable.hg-rev-24014/tools/firmware/vgabios/vgabios-pt.bin
# ich hab das wie im thread beschrieben mit nvflash.exe unter DOS ausgelesen

# dann xen uebersetzten
# ich ruf das zwei mal auf weil beim ersten mal immer fehler kommen (siehe /tmp/make.out) die beim zweiten mal weg sind
make -j7 xen tools stubdom docs 2>&1 | tee /tmp/make.out
make -j7 xen tools stubdom docs 2>&1 | tee /tmp/make.out1

# output pruefen in /tmp/make.out und /tmp/make.out1

# bevor ich installieren sichere ich mir noch ein paar dateien
cp /etc/xen/xend-config.sxp /etc/xen/xend-config.sxp_my
cp /etc/default/xendomains /etc/default/xendomains_my

# alte xen versionen abraeumen (macht sonst ggf nur probleme ...)
dpkg -l | grep xen  # (sollte leer sein bis auflinux-image*)
# z.B. dpkg -P libxentore3.0  (bei mir waren es viele pakete  )

make install-xen
make install-tools PYTHON_PREFIX_ARG=
make install-stubdom
make install-docs

update-rc.d xencommons defaults
update-rc.d xend defaults
update-rc.d xendomains defaults


# pruefen auf aenderungen und anpassen
diff /etc/xen/xend-config.sxp /etc/xen/xend-config.sxp_my
diff /etc/default/xendomains /etc/default/xendomains_my

#############################
# ich hab noch in /etc/modules
# Added for Xen
xen-evtchn
xen-gntdev
#xen-netback
#xen-blkback
#xenfs
#blktap

# in der grub.cfg nutze ich folgende parameter
#
module  /vmlinuz-3.2.0-rc3-my01 placeholder root=/dev/mapper/rootvg-lv_xen412 ro  console=vga console=tty0 console=ttyS0,38400n8 nomodeset xen-pciback.passthrough=1 xen-pciback.passthrough xen-pciback.permissive xen-pciback.hide=(00:1a.0)(00:1d.0)(04:00.0)(06:00.0)(06:00.1)(0a:01.0) pci="resource_alignment=0a:01.0"

# pruefen nach boot
dmesg | grep pciback
[   11.079395] xen-pciback: backend is passthrough
xl dmesg | grep virtu
(XEN) I/O virtualisation enabled

xl pci-list-assignable-devices
0000:00:1a.0
0000:00:1d.0
0000:04:00.0
0000:06:00.0
0000:06:00.1
0000:0a:01.0


## DomU.cfg
# PCI-e Gforce GT520 und USB fuer Tastatur Maus
gfx_passthru=1
pci = [ '06:00.0' , '06:00.1' , '00:1a.0' ]


----------



## xRamses (13. Dezember 2011)

@XenUser Ja meine GraKa wird angezeigt ja ich hab 2 wobei ich die Radeon erstmal weiterreichen will. Prinzipiell

Fehler sind diese hier:


```
Error: pci: to avoid potential security issue, 0000:08:00.0 is not  allowed to be assigned to guest since it is behind PCIe switch that  does not support or enable ACS.
```
Ich kann das zwar umgehen indem ich /etc/xen/xend-config.sxp wie beschrieben editiere aber dann kommt


```
Error: pool Pool-0 not activated
```


----------



## Bauer87 (14. Dezember 2011)

xRamses schrieb:


> 1. Slot: Leer
> 2. Slot:GT220
> 3. Slot: Leer (aber verdeckt)
> 4. Slot: Leer
> ...


Die Slotbelegung betrifft die IRQ-Belegung und darüber ggf. auch Xen. Wie genau, kann ich nicht mal sagen, aber das ist der einzige Unterschied, der mir bei unseren Konfigurationen einfallen würde. Laut Handbuch soll man zuerst PCIe1 und PCIe3 belegen, so habe ich es auch gemacht. Meine Belegung (funktioniert):


PCIe1: HD3450 (für Dom0)
PCI1: frei
PCIe2: Netzwerk (für DomU)
PCI2: Sound (für DomU)
PCIe3: HD5750 (für DomU)
PCIe4: bedeckt
Die Netzwerkkarte und die Soundkarte sind dabei optional und wurden von mir nur gesteckt, damit sich beide Maschinen keine Ressourcen wegnehmen. (Hatte sie eh noch rumliegen…)


----------



## xRamses (14. Dezember 2011)

Tatsächlich die veränderung der Reihenfolge der GraKa's hats gebracht: er startet nun problemlos.

Jetzt muss ich nurnoch ein Bild bekommen ^^


----------



## Bauer87 (14. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du die Grafikkarte erst mal nicht durchreichst, kannst du über vnc die Ausgabe abgreifen. Wenn du dann Windows installiert hast und für den Notfall und aus Bequemlichkeit auch rdp aktiviert, kannst du die Grafikkarte an die VM geben. (Die primäre Grafikkarte bleibt ja weiterhin die emulierte, somit bekommst du vor dem Login-Screen nichts auf die Karte.)


----------



## xRamses (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab bereits über VNC Windows Installiert nur bis jetzt hab ich es noch nicht geschafft es über den Bildschirm einzublenden ^^


----------



## Bauer87 (17. Dezember 2011)

Eigentlich musst du nur die Grafikkarte durch reichen und dann unter Windows die Treiber dazu installieren. (Ja, war auch ne Umstellung für mich, manuell Treiber installieren zu müssen.)


----------



## xRamses (18. Dezember 2011)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Eigentlich musst du nur die Grafikkarte durch reichen und dann unter Windows die Treiber dazu installieren. (Ja, war auch ne Umstellung für mich, manuell Treiber installieren zu müssen.)


 
Das hab ich schon so gemacht aber man sollte das HDMI kabel halt auch anschließen Kopf --> Wand

Was die Eingabegeräte angeht hast du auch noch keine bessere Lösung gefunden oder?


----------



## Bauer87 (18. Dezember 2011)

Mit ner UBS-Verlängerung an den Monitor geht es mit Abstecken eigentlich. Aber elegant ist was anderes.


----------



## Xaseron (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

bei mir funktioniert Xen und 3D ganz passable, habe in BF3 ~50 FPS allerdings kommen ab und zu Einbrüche auf 20FPS und ich glaube es liegt daran, dass die Grafikkarte nur mit Pcie x1 1.1 läuft(mit gpu-z nachgesehen). 
Kennt einer von euch das Problem und hat eine Lösung dazu?

Software:
Xen 4.1.2
dom0 Linux 3.1.5 (Arch Linux)
domU Windows 7 64bit

Hardware:
pc | Geizhals.at EU

domU config:
# -*- mode: python; -*- #===================================================== - Pastebin.com

3DMark 2011 Benchmark:
Generic VGA video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8120, score: P4246 3DMarks

EDIT:
Hab das Problem gelöst, ich musste das iommu im Bios nicht nur einschalten sondern dann noch 64mb zuweisen und jetzt gehts )))


----------



## Noitomenon (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

zuerst einmal möchte ich meine Freude darüber ausdrücken das es auch ein  deutschsprachiges Forum zum Thema Xen und vga passthrough gibt. 

Ich hoffe sehr dass hier jemand eine Idee bezüglich meinem Problem hat.
Ich habe zwar hin und wieder ein wenig mit Linux gearbeitet, Umschulung  und Praktikum aber im Grunde genommen bin ich doch eher ein Einsteiger.

Dann mal zum Thema:

Nach längerem recherchieren und zugegebener maßen auch rumprobieren habe  ich es geschafft Xen 4.1.2 aus den sources zu kompilieren und zum  laufen zu bringen. Einen Kernel mit pciback Kapazitäten zum laufen zu  bringen und ein Windows 7 64 Bit als hvm aufzusetzen.
Sogar der passthrough Part läuft recht passabel, sowohl Graka. als auch  USB Controller lassen sich ohne offensichtliche Fehler durch reichen und  leisten ihre Dienste in der VM.

*Das eigentliche Problem sieht wie folgt aus*:
Sowohl in DomU als auch in Dom0 entstehen bei laufender DomU MIT passthrough laags. 
Es scheint die komplette Systemausführung zu betreffen, zwar ist es am  auffälligsten bei Benutzereingaben mit Maus oder Tastatur, halt  keinerlei Reaktion mehr für bis zu ein paar Sekunden, allerdings  reagiert z.B. Firefox (Dom0) zuweilen nicht mehr.

*Das System sieht wie folgt aus:*
Hardware:
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-930 2.8GHz
Mainboard: ASRock X58 Extreme (2.90 AMI Bios)
Arbeitsspeicher: 6x Kingston DDR3-1333 Value 2GB
Festplatte: Western Digital 500GB (WD5000AADS)
Grafikkarte: 1x XFX ATI Radeon HD 4770 (für passthrough)
1x MSI GeFore 8500GT (aktuell primär wird noch ersetzt mit einer zweiten XFX ATI Radeon HD 4770)​ ich glaube das sind erst mal die wichtigsten Komponenten.
Software:
Dom0:
Ubuntu 11.10 amd64 Desktop
Kernel 3.1.0-rc9 (Jeremy Fitzhardinge git-tree)
Xen 4.1.2 Tarball (xen.org)
grub 2 boot optionen: iommu=1 iommu_inclusive_mapping=1

DomU:
Windows 7 64 Bit
*Catalyst Software Suite*12.11/25/2012  

Was mir bis jetzt aufgefallen ist die Meldungen von xl dmesg:

*(XEN) [VT-D]dmar.c:528:   RMRR address range not in reserved memory  base = bbeeb800 end = bbefffff; iommu_inclusive_mapping=1 parameter may  be needed.*
*(XEN) Table is not found!*
(XEN) Using scheduler: SMP Credit Scheduler (credit)
(XEN) Detected 2800.152 MHz processor.
(XEN) Initing memory sharing.
(XEN) Intel VT-d Snoop Control enabled.
*(XEN) Intel VT-d Dom0 DMA Passthrough not enabled.*
(XEN) Intel VT-d Queued Invalidation enabled.
(XEN) Intel VT-d Interrupt Remapping enabled.
*(XEN) Intel VT-d Shared EPT tables not enabled.*
(XEN) I/O virtualisation enabled
(XEN)  - Dom0 mode: Relaxed
(XEN) ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs
(XEN)  -> Using new ACK method

Würde mich freuen wenn jemand eine Idee hätte wo das Problem liegen könnte.

Vielen dank schon mal an alle.

mfg

 Noi
​


----------



## Bauer87 (1. Februar 2012)

Ins blaue geraten: Hast du schon versucht, deinem Dom0 nen exklusiven core zu geben, damit Windows dem Xen-Daemon nicht alle Ressourcen klauen kann? (Wenn du im Windows alle Kerne auslastest, bleibt ja nichts mehr für den Xen-Daemon übrig.)


----------



## Noitomenon (1. Februar 2012)

Ja richtig, ich habe ja ganz vergessen die Config mitzuteilen. Also in Pool 0 sind alle acht CPU threads und beide dom's bedienen sich aus diesem Pool, jedoch DomU nur mit vier vcpu's. Ich werd es morgen auf jeden fall mal versuchen und auch noch die Config Posten.
Danke schonmal für die Anregung, ich hoffe sehr das es eine Lösung geben wird.


----------



## Noitomenon (2. Februar 2012)

So, dann muss ich mich mal ganz herzlichst bedanken Bauer87, du hattest vollkommen recht. Ich hätte ja echt gedacht dass derartiges sauber geregelt ist. aber nun gut jetzt weiß ich woran ich bin


----------



## Bauer87 (2. Februar 2012)

@Noitomenon: Es macht halt genau das, was man einstellt. Wenn du Xen sagst „gib 100% CPU-Zeit an die VM“, dann macht es das auch. Ich finde das sehr sauber – also besser als wenn sich Xen über meine Einstellungen hinweg setzen würde.


----------



## dev.frandom (17. März 2012)

Hi zusammen! 

Bevor ich komplett verzweifle, wollt ich doch mal anfragen, ob mir da jemand vielleicht helfen kann.

Folgendes Situation: Grafikkarte wird an eine Windows VM weitergerreicht, erscheint dort im Gerätemanager erstmal als "Standard VGA Adapter" (oder so änlich) und nach der Treiberinstallation dann auch als die eigentliche Grafikkarte "AMD Radeon HD 5850". 
Problem: der Neustart nach der Installation des Treibers gelingt nicht. Da verabschiedet sich Windows mit einem BSOD. Das Modul, welches den verursacht ist atikmpag.sys.

Das ganze habe ich schon mit verschiedenen Windows Versionen ausprobiert (32bit und 64bit) und auch schon ältere Treiber verwendet (von 2010 bis 2012), allerdings jedes mal das Gleiche.

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Im Folgenden noch ein paar Infos, bevor ihr fragen müsst:

VM-Konfiguration:

```
name = "windows"
uuid = "0515f430-39ab-1a04-7d30-923edfe3114c"
maxmem = 4096
memory = 4096
memory_sharing = 0
vcpus = 2
xen_extended_power_mgmt=0
builder = "hvm"
kernel = "/usr/lib/xen/boot/hvmloader"
boot = "c"
pae = 1
acpi = 1
apic = 1
sdl = 0
hap = 0
localtime = 1
on_poweroff = "destroy"
on_reboot = "restart"
on_crash = "restart"
device_model = "/usr/lib64/xen/bin/qemu-dm"
usb = 1
usbdevice = "tablet"
vfb = [ "type=vnc,vncdisplay=1,keymap=de" ]
disk = [ "phy:/dev/vgcrypt/vmwindows,hda,w" ]
vif = [ "mac=00:16:3e:5c:c5:ad,bridge=eth0,script=vif-bridge" ]
gfx_passthru = 0
iommu = 1
pci = [ '01:00.0-1' ]
pci_msitranslate = 1 
pci_power_mgmt = 1
```
Host-Boot-Parameter:

```
[...] xen-pciback.permissive xen-pciback.hide=(01:00.0)(01:00.1) xen-pciback.passthrough=1 pci=resource_alignment=01:00.0;01:00.1
```
Host:

```
CPU: Intel Core-i5 2500
Mainboard: ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3
Distribution: gentoo (x86_64)
Kernel: 3.1.10 oder 3.2.5 Marke Eigenbau mit pvops
Xen: 4.1.2
```
Diverse Ausgaben von Programmen:

```
$ lspci
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Cypress [Radeon HD 5800 Series]
01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Cypress HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5800 Series]

$ xm pci-list windows
Vdev Device
05.0 0000:01:00.0
05.1 0000:01:00.1

$ xm pci-list-assignable-devices
0000:01:00.0
0000:01:00.1

$ dmesg | grep pciback
[    3.824340] pciback 0000:01:00.0: seizing device
[    3.824389] pciback 0000:01:00.1: seizing device
[    3.828026] pciback 0000:01:00.0: BAR 0: assigned [mem 0xc0000000-0xcfffffff 64bit pref]
[    3.828107] pciback 0000:01:00.0: BAR 0: set to [mem 0xc0000000-0xcfffffff 64bit pref] (PCI address [0xc0000000-0xcfffffff])
[    3.828187] pciback 0000:01:00.0: BAR 2: assigned [mem 0xf8d00000-0xf8d1ffff 64bit]
[    3.828268] pciback 0000:01:00.0: BAR 2: set to [mem 0xf8d00000-0xf8d1ffff 64bit] (PCI address [0xf8d00000-0xf8d1ffff])
[    3.828347] pciback 0000:01:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xf8d20000-0xf8d3ffff pref]
[    3.828421] pciback 0000:01:00.1: BAR 0: assigned [mem 0xf8d40000-0xf8d43fff 64bit]
[    3.828501] pciback 0000:01:00.1: BAR 0: set to [mem 0xf8d40000-0xf8d43fff 64bit] (PCI address [0xf8d40000-0xf8d43fff])
[    4.104737] pciback 0000:01:00.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt
[    4.104785] pciback 0000:01:00.1: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt
[    4.116906] pciback 0000:01:00.1: enabling device (0005 -> 0007)
[    4.117053] pciback 0000:01:00.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[    4.117105] pciback 0000:01:00.1: PCI INT B disabled
[    4.117176] pciback 0000:01:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)
[    4.117316] pciback 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[    4.117366] pciback 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A disabled
[    4.117434] xen-pciback: backend is passthrough
[  411.455198] pciback 0000:01:00.1: device has been assigned to another domain! Over-writting the ownership, but beware.
[  411.456041] pciback 0000:01:00.0: device has been assigned to another domain! Over-writting the ownership, but beware.

$ xl dmesg | grep virtu
(XEN) I/O virtualisation enabled
(XEN)  - APIC MMIO access virtualisation

$ cat /var/log/xen/qemu-dm-windows.log
domid: 13
config qemu network with xen bridge for  tap13.0 eth0
Using file /dev/vgcrypt/vmwindows in read-write mode
Watching /local/domain/0/device-model/13/logdirty/cmd
Watching /local/domain/0/device-model/13/command
Watching /local/domain/13/cpu
char device redirected to /dev/pts/7
qemu_map_cache_init nr_buckets = 10000 size 4194304
shared page at pfn feffd
buffered io page at pfn feffb
Guest uuid = 0515f430-39ab-1a04-7d30-923edfe3114c
Time offset set 0
populating video RAM at ff000000
mapping video RAM from ff000000
Register xen platform.
Done register platform.
platform_fixed_ioport: changed ro/rw state of ROM memory area. now is rw state.
xs_read(/local/domain/0/device-model/13/xen_extended_power_mgmt): read error
xs_read(): vncpasswd get error. /vm/0515f430-39ab-1a04-7d30-923edfe3114c/vncpasswd.
Log-dirty: no command yet.
I/O request not ready: 0, ptr: 0, port: 0, data: 0, count: 0, size: 0
I/O request not ready: 0, ptr: 0, port: 0, data: 0, count: 0, size: 0
vcpu-set: watch node error.
xs_read(/local/domain/13/log-throttling): read error
qemu: ignoring not-understood drive `/local/domain/13/log-throttling'
medium change watch on `/local/domain/13/log-throttling' - unknown device, ignored
dm-command: hot insert pass-through pci dev 
register_real_device: Assigning real physical device 01:00.0 ...
register_real_device: Enable MSI translation via per device option
register_real_device: Enable power management
pt_iomul_init: Error: pt_iomul_init can't open file /dev/xen/pci_iomul: No such file or directory: 0x1:0x0.0x0
pt_register_regions: IO region registered (size=0x10000000 base_addr=0xc000000c)
pt_register_regions: IO region registered (size=0x00020000 base_addr=0xf8d00004)
pt_register_regions: IO region registered (size=0x00000100 base_addr=0x0000e001)
pt_register_regions: Expansion ROM registered (size=0x00020000 base_addr=0xf8d20000)
pt_msi_setup: msi mapped with pirq 37
pci_intx: intx=1
register_real_device: Real physical device 01:00.0 registered successfuly!
IRQ type = MSI-INTx
dm-command: hot insert pass-through pci dev 
register_real_device: Assigning real physical device 01:00.1 ...
register_real_device: Enable MSI translation via per device option
register_real_device: Enable power management
pt_iomul_init: Error: pt_iomul_init can't open file /dev/xen/pci_iomul: No such file or directory: 0x1:0x0.0x1
pt_register_regions: IO region registered (size=0x00004000 base_addr=0xf8d40004)
pt_msi_setup: msi mapped with pirq 36
pci_intx: intx=2
register_real_device: Real physical device 01:00.1 registered successfuly!
IRQ type = MSI-INTx
char device redirected to /dev/pts/8
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
xen be: console-0: xen be: console-0: initialise() failed
initialise() failed
pt_iomem_map: e_phys=e0000000 maddr=c0000000 type=8 len=268435456 index=0 first_map=1
cirrus vga map change while on lfb mode
pt_iomem_map: e_phys=f3000000 maddr=f8d00000 type=0 len=131072 index=2 first_map=1
pt_iomem_map: e_phys=f3040000 maddr=f8d40000 type=0 len=16384 index=0 first_map=1
pt_ioport_map: e_phys=c200 pio_base=e000 len=256 index=4 first_map=1
mapping vram to f0000000 - f0400000
platform_fixed_ioport: changed ro/rw state of ROM memory area. now is rw state.
platform_fixed_ioport: changed ro/rw state of ROM memory area. now is ro state.
pt_pci_read_config: Error: Failed to read register with invalid access size alignment. [00:05.0][Offset:0eh][Length:4]
pt_pci_read_config: Error: Failed to read register with invalid access size alignment. [00:05.0][Offset:0eh][Length:4]
pt_pci_read_config: Error: Failed to read register with invalid access size alignment. [00:05.0][Offset:0eh][Length:4]
pt_pci_read_config: Error: Failed to read register with invalid access size alignment. [00:05.0][Offset:0eh][Length:4]
pt_pci_read_config: Error: Failed to read register with invalid access size alignment. [00:05.0][Offset:0eh][Length:4]
pt_pci_read_config: Error: Failed to read register with invalid access size alignment. [00:05.0][Offset:0eh][Length:4]
pt_pci_read_config: Error: Failed to read register with invalid access size alignment. [00:05.0][Offset:0eh][Length:4]
pt_iomem_map: e_phys=ffffffff maddr=c0000000 type=8 len=268435456 index=0 first_map=0
pt_iomem_map: e_phys=ffffffff maddr=f8d00000 type=0 len=131072 index=2 first_map=0
pt_ioport_map: e_phys=ffff pio_base=e000 len=256 index=4 first_map=0
pt_iomem_map: e_phys=e0000000 maddr=c0000000 type=8 len=268435456 index=0 first_map=0
pt_iomem_map: e_phys=f3000000 maddr=f8d00000 type=0 len=131072 index=2 first_map=0
pt_ioport_map: e_phys=c200 pio_base=e000 len=256 index=4 first_map=0
pt_iomem_map: e_phys=ffffffff maddr=f8d40000 type=0 len=16384 index=0 first_map=0
pt_iomem_map: e_phys=f3040000 maddr=f8d40000 type=0 len=16384 index=0 first_map=0
pt_iomem_map: e_phys=ffffffff maddr=c0000000 type=8 len=268435456 index=0 first_map=0
pt_iomem_map: e_phys=ffffffff maddr=f8d00000 type=0 len=131072 index=2 first_map=0
pt_ioport_map: e_phys=ffff pio_base=e000 len=256 index=4 first_map=0
pt_iomem_map: e_phys=e0000000 maddr=c0000000 type=8 len=268435456 index=0 first_map=0
pt_iomem_map: e_phys=f3000000 maddr=f8d00000 type=0 len=131072 index=2 first_map=0
pt_ioport_map: e_phys=c200 pio_base=e000 len=256 index=4 first_map=0
pt_msgctrl_reg_write: guest enabling MSI, disable MSI-INTx translation
pci_intx: intx=1
pt_msi_update: Update msi with pirq 37 gvec b0 gflags 1303
pt_iomem_map: e_phys=ffffffff maddr=f8d40000 type=0 len=16384 index=0 first_map=0
pt_iomem_map: e_phys=f3040000 maddr=f8d40000 type=0 len=16384 index=0 first_map=0
[___ hier gibts dann den BSOD ___]
reset requested in cpu_handle_ioreq.
Issued domain 13 reboot
```


----------



## Bauer87 (17. März 2012)

Ich mache es ohne Kerlenparameter, stattdessen löse ich die PCI-Devices nach dem Boot. (Der Grund ist, dass ich es anders nicht geschafft habe, Devices durch zu reichen.) Du könntest es auch mal so probieren:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...systeme/108786-xen-und-3d-28.html#post3705667


----------



## dev.frandom (17. März 2012)

Danke für den Tipp, leider hat sich nichts dran geändert, immernoch den blauen Bildschirm . Habs auch mal sowohl mit vcpi als auch mit passthrough als Backend für xen-pciback getestet - ohne Erfolg.

Zur Kontrolle: 

```
# variante1: vcpi als backend
$ modprobe xen-pciback 'hide=(0000:01:00.0)(0000:01:00.1)'

# variante2: passthrough als backend
$ modprobe xen-pciback 'permissive passthrough=1 hide=(0000:01:00.0)(0000:01:00.1)'

# unbind-skript (c&p von: http://wiki.xensource.com/xenwiki/Assign_hardware_to_DomU_with_PCIBack_as_module):
$ for BDF in 0000:01:00.{0,1}; do
        # Unbind a PCI function from its driver as necessary
        [ ! -e /sys/bus/pci/devices/$BDF/driver/unbind ] || \
                echo -n $BDF > /sys/bus/pci/devices/$BDF/driver/unbind
        # Add a new slot to the PCI Backend's list
        echo -n $BDF > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/pciback/new_slot
        # Now that the backend is watching for the slot, bind to it
        echo -n $BDF > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/pciback/bind
done
```


----------



## Bauer87 (17. März 2012)

Wenn ich mir die PCI-ID (01:00.0) anschaue: Bist du dir sicher, dass du versuchst, die sekundäre Grafikkarte durch zu reichen? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sollte die primäre nämlich beim Dom0 bleiben. (Zumindest hatte ich das so gelöst…)


----------



## dev.frandom (17. März 2012)

Kommt jetzt darauf an, was du unter Primärer Grafikkarte verstehst. Sowohl für das BIOS als auch in der Dom0 verwende ich die in der CPU integrierte Intel HD 2000. Die AMD HD5850 hat, solange die VM nicht läuft, leider nur dekorativen Charakter.

Edit: ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich das als Erfolg verstehen kann, aber ich habe mal die Windows-Treiber für Xen installiert ( -> http://wiki.xen.org/wiki/XenWindowsGplPv ). Seither ist der BSOD weg, dafür hängt jetzt die VM an exakt der Stelle...


----------



## Bauer87 (17. März 2012)

Das meinte ich mit primärer Grafikkarte. Wie Xen mit APU-Grafik verträgt, kann ich allerdings gar nicht sagen. Ich weiß ja nicht mal, wie sich so Grafiklösungen technisch in die Architektur eingliedern. An dieser Stelle bin ich leider überfragt, sorry.

PS: Prinzipiell scheint es ja schon zu funktionieren. Es könnte also ein Bug oder irgendeine Inkompatibilität sein. Wenn du schon so weit bist, dass die Karte unter Windows ein Bild ausgibt, läuft es ja schon mehr oder weniger.


----------



## dev.frandom (17. März 2012)

Naja, also das Bild, was ausgegeben wird, ist ja noch vom emulierten cirrus-Adapter von Xen per VNC. Das Durchreichen selbst scheint auch zu funktionieren - die Gute wird ja im Gerätemanager auch angezeigt, jedoch klappt das Laden des Treibers nicht wirklich... nunja, zur Not versuche ich es auch mal mit ner anderen Primären Grafikkarte, die hier irgendwo noch rumliegen muss...


----------



## dev.frandom (18. März 2012)

"Kleiner" Fortschritt: mit "hap = 0" gibts den BSOD, mit "hap = 1" hängt sich die Maschine auf. Sagt das jemandem was?
Nebenbei: Habe das Ganze inzwischen auch mal mit dem pci-stub Treiber statt pciback ausprobiert, verhält sich aber identisch.


----------



## dev.frandom (19. März 2012)

Sooooo, hab mich nochmal drangesetzt und gelöst  - eigentlich ja schon im vorigen Eintrag. Ich habe jetzt mal einen extra Monitor an die Grafikkarte gehängt, und schon gings. Zuvor hatte ich alles am selben Monitor über verschiedene Eingänge, jedoch wurde beim Wechsel des Inputs am Monitor nach dem Starten der VM nur ein schwarzes Bild angezeigt.

Gelöst war es durch die Aktivierung von "hap", denn was ich als Aufhängen interpretiert hatte, war das Umschalten der Graphikkarte in der VM. Da ging ich davon aus, dass man nach der Anmeldung den Monitorausgang manuell wechseln muss.

Ansonsten funktioniert das bisher recht gut, der "Windows Exoerience  Index" sagt mir 7,7 für "Graphics" und "Gaming graphics", denke, damit  kann ich erstmal zufrieden sein. Das Verwenden des Sandy-Bridge-IGD  scheint also auch keine Probleme zu verursachen.

Bauer87, danke für deine Antworten - hatte schon befürchtet ich bliebe komplett im Dunkeln.


----------



## Bauer87 (20. März 2012)

Heißt das, dass es gar keine Probleme gab und du nur nicht realisiert hast, dass von der emulierten Grafikkarte automatisch auf die reale gewechselt wird? (Ich freue mich gerade, dass ich direkt mit RDP auf meine VM zugegriffen habe und mich das somit nicht verwirren konnte.)


----------



## dev.frandom (20. März 2012)

So peinlich mir das auch ist.... ja.


----------



## Bauer87 (20. März 2012)

Mach dir nichts draus, passiert. Ich hab als Teenager mal Windows neu installiert, weil die Lautsprecher nicht steckten. Seit dem guck ich nach so was XD.


----------



## Marco22 (2. April 2012)

Hallo Community.. 
Ich muss mich nochmal mit meinem GFX Passthrough Problemen an euch wenden.
Ich habe 2 HVM DomUś
1. Ubuntu+XBMC mit einer ATI 5430
2. WIN7 64 mit einer ATI 5770

in meiner 1 HVM kann ich bei XBMC unter Systeminfo sehen das ich ganz starke "FPS" einbrüche habe, die sich im Sekundentakt ändern.. von 178FPS... auf 80FPS.. und dann wieder auf 178FPS.. und wieder runter auf 80FPS.. und das geht die ganze zeit so.. 
ich merke das im Betrieb bei XBMC unten an der RSS Laufschrift die von schnell auf langsam und wieder schnell wird.. genau wie bei den FPS in der Systeminfo.. 
das alles würde mich ja nicht stören wenn der Effeckt nicht auch bei 1080i videos auftreten würde.

vllt hatte ja schonmal einer hier das Problem, über ein Lösungsvorschlag wäre ich begeistert 

Lg Marco


----------



## Bauer87 (3. April 2012)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Problem durch Wechsel des realen Prozessors zustande kommt. Sprich: Xen macht Load-Balancing und schiebt die VM auf nen anderen Core. Während der Zeit bricht die Performance ein. Versuche mal, die VM an eine CPU (oder mehrere) zu pinnen. Außerdem ist es vielleicht eine Idee, die Zahl der Dom0-Kerne zu beschränken, damit Prozesse des Hosts die VMs nicht aus dem Tritt bringen können.


----------



## trikolon (12. April 2012)

versuch mal mit den xbmc einstellungen rumzuspielen. hatte das problem, dass BR geruckelt haben. Nachdem dann die ganzen va sachen drauf waren und vsync eingestellt war gings.

gruß


----------



## LucasMcNamara (18. Mai 2012)

hi Leute, ich hab diesen Thread im Internet gefunden und mich direkt angemeldet. Ich glaub, hier bin ich richtig 


Es geht zwar nicht um Games, aber um XBMC. Ich hab ein HTPC und hab Archlinux OS drauf. Hab Sandybridge als CPU/GPU-Kombo.

Nun habe ich Windows 7 über Xen in Archlinux installiert. Aber das klappt alles noch nicht so, wie ich es mir vorstelle.

Bevor ich aber ahnungslos weiter rumprobiere, dachte ich, ich wend mich an euch Profis 

Also: Meine Sandybridge ist eine i3-2100t. Da wird vt-x unterstützt, aber vt-d nicht.

Was ich damit vorhabe:

In Archlinux soll Live-TV in XBMC laufen und in Windows 7 will ich 3D Blu-Rays mit DTS-HD wiedergeben können.

Nun meine Frage: Geht das überhaupt mit meiner i3-2100t? Hat ja kein vt-d. (wobei ich nicht so wirklich weiß, ob ich das nun brauche oder nicht.)

Oder brauche ich eine zweite Grafikkarte, um Archlinux UND Windows gleichzeitig laufen zu lassen.

Abschließend noch ein Szenario, wie ich mir das fertig vorstelle: 

Sagen wir, ich schaue mir gerade eine 3D Blu-Ray in Windows an, währenddessen sollte in Archlinux meine DVB-S2 Karte etwas in XBMC (Live-TV) aufzeichnen können.

Ist dieses Szenario überhaupt möglich? All das natürlich in Full-HD Auflösung.

Wäre super, wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet. (Bitte nicht entmutigen )


----------



## Bauer87 (21. Mai 2012)

Um eine Grafikkarte (oder andere Hardware) an eine VM zu vergeben, brauchst du IOMMU (aka VT-d/AMD-Vi). Wenn Intel die Funktion seinen teureren Prozessoren vorenthält (zumindest bei AMD entscheidet nur das Mainboard), wirst du nur mit emulierten Grafikkarten ein Bild deiner VM auf den Monitor bekommen – und damit kannst du wohl keine BD in FullHD gucken.


----------



## LucasMcNamara (21. Mai 2012)

Ok, danke für die Antwort 

Ich werde wohl auf Ivy Bridge umsteigen und dann eine nehmen, die IOMMU kann. Die Frage, die ich mir aber stelle:

Brauche ich eine zweite Grafikkarte, wenn in Archlinux noch Windows installiere? Ich würde natürlich immer wieder zwischen den Betriebssystemen hin und herschalten und brauche natürlich demendsprechend auf beiden Systemen eine *permanente graphische Oberfläche*.

Wenn ich alles so eingerichtet habe, werde ich sogar noch ein Skript einbauen, wo ich innerhalb von Linux XBMC in Windows XBMC umschalten kann. Also so stelle ich mir das Ganze vor.

Würde sehr sehr gerne auf eine zweite GPU verzichten und nur die GPU der Ivy Bridge verwenden. Geht das alles mit einer GPU ???


----------



## Bauer87 (21. Mai 2012)

Selbst wenn es ginge, würde ich nicht davon ausgehen, dass Windows PCIe-Hotplug unterstützt, womit du umschalten könntest. [lästermodus]Da dauert es ja immer schon ewig, bis Treiber für ne USB-Maus gefunden werden…[/lästermodus] Dedizierte Grafikkarte für das Windows plus Ivy-GPU für Linux wäre wohl der Standardfall. Oder aber du arbeitest unter Linux ganz ohne GPU. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, soll es ja eh keine grafische Oberfläche bekommen, sondern nur als Mediaserver auf dem gleichen Rechner dienen.


----------



## LucasMcNamara (21. Mai 2012)

noch mal ein Szenario, wie ich das Ganze brauche:

Sagen wir, ich hab jetzt ne Ivy Bridge mit IOMMU, hab in Archlinux über XEN Windows installiert. 

Dann will ich Folgendes:

1. in Archlinux das normale Fernsehen (Live-TV, HD Kanäle, etc. ...) in XBMC. Also Grafische Oberfläche.

2. in Windows 3D Blu-Rays schauen. Also wieder grafische Oberfläche.

Geht das nun nicht mit einer GPU???


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (21. Mai 2012)

Nein, weil der Software-Renderer von VNC(?) o.ä. nicht performant genug ist, um 3D Blu-Ray zu berechnen.


----------



## LucasMcNamara (22. Mai 2012)

ok, danke

All das weil man sich ein Dual-Boot ersparen möchte oder weil unter Linux keine 3D Blu-Rays abgespielt werden können.

Na ja, 

kriegt man eigentlich mit einer zweiten Grafikkarte das Ganze überhaupt noch leise und wohnzimmertauglich??


----------



## Bauer87 (22. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte die letzten Jahre immer passive (Ex-) High-End-Grakas, klar geht das.


----------



## LucasMcNamara (25. Mai 2012)

ok, ich glaube ich werde es mit der 2. Grafikkarte wagen. ...


Aber noch die Frage: 

Sagen wir, ich hab jetzt eine zusätzliche dedizierte Grafikkarte in meinem HTPC.

Habe ich in Windows dann dank XEN dieselbe Leistung wie ein Standalone Windows System? 

Es müsste schon ziemlich perfekt laufen: Also Hardware Beschleunigung, keine Framedrops, keine Ruckelprobleme, keine hohe CPU Last, usw. ...

Das Ganze soll ja in Archlinux installiert werden.

Wie ist da so die Erfahrung? Klappt das so, wie ich mir das vorstelle??

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Bauer87 (25. Mai 2012)

Die Performance hängt von der Konfiguration ab. Ich musste Host und VM jeweils feste CPUs zuweisen, um zwischendurch auftretende Ruckler zu vermeiden. Insgesamt ist es über Xen etwas langsamer, aber z.B. schnell genug für Skyrim und Co. Der Datendurchsatz von der virtuellen Festplatte (iso) war (vermutlich dank Precaching) im Ram des Hosts sogar höher als unter Windows.

Die einzige Schwierigkeit, die ich sehe, ist das permanente Durchreichen eines nicht permanent vorhandenen Datenträgers. Im Worst-Case musst du einen kompletten SATA-Controller per IOMMU an die VM hängen.


----------



## LucasMcNamara (6. Juni 2012)

bin gerade am Überlegen, welche neue Ivy Bridge ich mir besorgen soll:

*wieviel Power brauche ich? *Reichen zwei Kerne oder müssen es vier sein?

Betriebssysteme:

Hauptsystem: Archlinux. 

Dann über XEN: Windows (wahrscheinlich dann auch die aktuelle Windows 8 preview) - FULLSCREEN wichtig!

*Ich will damit Folgendes machen:*

1. in Archlinux will ich Fernsehen - XBMC/VDR, de-interlacing ...
2. in Windows 3D Blu-Rays schauen über XBMC und PowerDVD.
3. Windows Screen erweitern und auf dem iPad Windows 8 nutzen. Dank Airdisplay.


Diese Ivy Bridge könnte ich mir vorstellen: *Core i5-3470T*

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Core_i5/Intel-Core%20i5-3470T.html

*Was meint ihr??*

Und was für eine *dedizierte Grafikkarte* soll ich kaufen? 

Ich will ja ein Mini-Itx Board und ein passives System.

Vielen Dank für eure Anteilnahme!


----------



## LucasMcNamara (20. Juni 2012)

lausiges Forum, danke für NICHTS

(ausgenommen Bauer87)


----------



## DragonTEC (20. Juni 2012)

Woa krass, meinen alten Threat gibts ja noch! oO
ich dachte der wär schon lange gebraben, weil ich keine notifications mehr gekriegt hab..

@Lucas

Es gibt in Xen leider nicht die möglichkeit 2 Betriebssysteme im laufenden Betrieb hin und her zu schalten, wodurch du nicht mit einer Grafikkarte hinkommst bei zweien kannst dann aber ein Betriebssystem auf der einen und eins auf der anderen laufen lassen.. Was du aber noch bedenken musst ist, das man nicht nur Grafikkarten nicht teilen kann, sondern auch alle anderen Geräte, wie Tastatur, Maus und Sound nicht!

Um das zu lösen mach ich zum Beispiel folgendes: (Anm.: Mein Host (das eigentliche Linux) läuft bei mir nur zur VM-Management zwecken und wird nicht anders genutzt. Halte ich für sauberer)

1. OS: Windows 7 welches von mir Maus, Tastatur, Grafikkarte und Sound (onboard) spendiert kriegt. Nutze ich für alles (Zocken (Diablo 3, Anno 2060), Filme schauen, surfen, proggn etc)..
2. OS: Debian mit XBMC als Mediacenter. Dieses kriegt die 2. Graka und hängt am Fernseher. Sound mache ich HDMI, sodass ich hier keine extra Sound Hardware brauche.. Wenn du das 2. auch an einem Monitor ohne Sound anschließen willst, kriegst du wahrscheinlich das Problem das du eine 2. Soundkarte brauchst.

So, jetzt zum Steuerungsproblem: Xen stellt jeder VM einen VNC-Server bereit, über den du die steuern kannst. Das heißt auf meiner Win7 VM öffne ich per VNC-Client ne Verbindung zum Host->MediaCenter-VM und kann so das Mediacenter komplett steuern (falls du mal soweit bist: usb="tablet" und keymap="de" benutzen!).. Das klappt auch ziemlich gut..

Nach all den guten Nachrichten nun aber das vllt größte Problem: Ich hab es in all den Jahren in denen ich das nun im Einsatz hab noch nciht geschafft das verdammte DVD-Laufwerk richtig durchzureichen! Das eigentliche Lesen geht zwar, aber auf und zu ist sowohl bei win als auch bei linux eher glückssache.. Andere mögen da vllt erfolgreicher gewesen sein, ich habs noch nicht geschafft (aber auch im internet keinen Threat gefunden der das Problem beschreibt).

Zu deiner Prozessor Wahl kann ich dir leider wenig Tips geben, da ich AMD-Fanboy bin und mich bei Intel nicht auskenne, aber als Tip: Mehr Kerne sind bei so VM-Sachen immer gut, damit sich die einzelnen VMs weniger beharkeln. Mein Host hat zB. dediziert einen Kern für sich, damit es nie mal an I/O-Sachen hakt, und der rest der VMs wird verteilt

Bei Grafikkarten muss ich dir an der Stelle zu ATI/AMD raten, erfahrungsgemäß mag Xen die beim durchreichen deutlich lieber (vorallem unter windows). Als passive Karte habe ich zum Beispiel eine HD5450 im Einsatz und dazu noch ne aktive HD5700. Allerdings alles schon vor 1,5 Jahren gekauft, also gibts da sicher inzwischen was besseres..


----------



## DragonTEC (20. Juni 2012)

Ach ja, wo ich schon mal wieder hier bin: Erstmal vielen herzlichen Dank an dieser Stelle an Bauer87 der sich hier um alle Fragen gekümmert hat!

Ich hab auch ein paar, wo ich zumindest eine 2. Meinung schätzen würde:

1) Hat eigentlich mal wer geschafft n DVD-Laufwerk richtig zurchzureichen? Also per phy:/dev/sr0, nich per durchreichen des SATA-Controllers an dem das ding hängt.

2) Ich hab seit Anfang an 2 Grafikkarten und immer beide vor der dom0 versteckt und weitergereicht. Letztes Wochenende hab ich n komplett-Upgrade gemacht (xen testing 4.1.3-pe2, gcc-4.7 und Kernel 3.4.2) und seit dem brauch meine dom0 zwingend eine grafikkarte. Wenn ich ihr beide Wegnehme und eine dann weiterreichen will, stürzt die dom0 ab (zumindest glaub ich das, das Netzwerk wird gekappt und ohne Netzwerk und hdd output krieg ihc ja nix mit, weil heutige rechner keine serielle Schnittstelle mehr haben  ). Lass ich der dom0 eine Karte läuft alles wie üblich..

3) Ich hab mal aus Interesse statt meinem custom-openSuse-Kernel den Debian-Paket-Kernel versucht. Kann es sein das da das xen-pciback modul nur als modul vorliegt und nich einkompiliert wurde? damit geht boot-time-hide nicht und nachträglich zickt das bei mir auch nur rum.. hat dafür wer ne Lösung?


----------



## Bauer87 (21. Juni 2012)

1) Probiert, aber nicht geschafft. Nervt vor allem bei älterem Kopierschutz auf Datenträgerbasis. Als Workaround wie gesagt nen SATA-Controller durchreichen.

3) Bei Fedora (xen_pciback ist auch hier ein Kernelmodul), klaue ich Dom0 die Devices nach dem Boot: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...systeme/108786-xen-und-3d-25.html#post3680153

Zu 2) hab ich leider keine Ahnung, mein Linux läuft immer direkt auf der Hardware.


----------



## trikolon (22. Juli 2012)

Hi,
hatte denn schon jemand bei einer Nvidia mit einem Treiber neuer als 275 Erfolg?

Habe meine GT 520 nur mit Xorg 1.11 (nicht 1.12) und treiberversion 275 zum laufen gebracht.

Gruß
Ben


----------



## Amibobo (23. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

das Thema interessiert mich ebenfalls. Nachdem seit 1,5 Jahren sich hier nichts mehr getan hat die Frage, ob ihr alle inzwischen XEN zufriedenstellend am laufen habt?

Hat sich bei XEN in der Zeit was getan? Muss man immer noch Linux-Guru sein, oder ist XEN inzwischen ähnlich einfach wie die Virtualbox einzurichten?

Gruß


----------



## Bunkasan (23. Februar 2014)

Moin,

bei mir läuft Xen seit Jahren stabil und zufriedenstellend. Und ja, dadurch, dass so ziemlich alles inzwischen im Kernelupstream ist, ist extrem viel Gefummel weggefallen. Bei meinem Umstieg auf Gentoo war nur noch ein einziger Patch (und auch nur wegen meinem Mainboard) nötig, alles andere hätte man locker auf einem 1-Seiten Howto zusammenfassen können. Ohne grundelgende Linuxkenntnisse würd ich aber trotzdem immer noch abraten. Aber wenns läuft... längste Uptime bisher 380 Tage, und das auch nur wegen einem Stromausfall... frag nicht, wie oft ich die Win VM rebootet hab in der zeit...


----------



## Amibobo (23. Februar 2014)

Hi Bunkasan,

vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung.

Bleibt die Frage, was sind "grundlegende Linuxkenntnisse"?
Als Anwender nutze ich Linux seit ca. 12 Jahren, zunächst mit Suse und seit 1 Jahr mit Kubuntu. In der Konsole kann ich Sachen wie Dateien Rechte zuweisen, Installscripte ausführen, aber mit C hab ich keine Erfahrung und wenns um Devices geht auch noch keine. Daher die Frage, ob es ähnlich der Virtualbox jetzt konfigurierbar ist - da bekomm ich sowohl Linux als auch Windows zum laufen - nur mit bescheidener Grafikgeschwindigkeit. Daher das Interesse an XEN.

Falls - was ich vermute - meine Kenntnisse nicht grundlegend genug sind, gibts da ein Tutorial oder Buch, wo man sich das aneignen kann?

Gruß


----------



## Bunkasan (23. Februar 2014)

Ich denke, mit 12 Jahren Erfahrung kannst du auf jeden Fall auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen. Für Ubuntu gibt es sehr viele ausführlich deutsche Anleitungen für XEN, einfach mal googlen, sollte dir auf jeden Fall einen Einblick geben, ob du dich damit zurechtfindest. Ich arbeite seit jahre fast ausschließlich privat und beruflich mit Gentoo, kann da zur Benutzerfreundlichkeit auf anderen Systemen nicht viel sagen. Aber sollte es dann nicht Out-of-.the-Box laufen, findet sich hier sicher der eine oder andere alte Hase, der dir weiterhilft...  
Und beim schmökern hier in dem Thread wird dir sicher auch dieeine oder andere Frage beantwortet. Versuch macht kluch...


----------



## Amibobo (23. Februar 2014)

Dann bleibt noch die Frage nach der Hardware. Bis jetzt arbeite ich mit einem (Linux)Arbeitsrechner, ca. 4 Jahre alt und damals auch nicht gerade High-End (u.a. mit einer Palit nVidia GeForce GTX260 Sonic).
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe sollte man bei 2 parallel arbeitenden Systemen besser auch 2 Grafikkarten im Rechner haben (und evlt. sogar 2 Soundkarten), die dass Pass-through unterstützen. Woran erkenne ich, ob meine Hw geeignet ist und was ich evtl. noch dazukaufen sollte?


----------



## Bunkasan (23. Februar 2014)

Kommt ganz darauf an, was du eigentlich damit vor hast. Der Vorteil vom durchreichen eines Gerätes mit Xen, ist der, dass du exklusiv darauf zugreifen und auch die volle Hardwarebeschleunigung nutzen kannst, bzw niedrige Latenzen hast, wie beim Baremetalzugriff. Besondere Hardware brauchst du nicht, aber es schadet nie, mal vorm Kauf zu googlen, ob man nicht Meldungen mit Problemen unter XEN mit der auserkorenen Hardware findet. Wenn du zocken willst, zweite GraKa Pflicht, Sound schadet nicht. Ein eigener USB Controller macht das ganze angenehmer, ist aber auch nicht zwingend nötig. Oft hat man eh 2 von denen man einen druchreichen kann, was dann meist die Hälfte der Ports ist. Das sagt einem ein einfaches _*lspci. 

*_Zudem sei noch angemerkt, dass es bei der Kombination von gewisser Hardware zu Problemen kommen kann, die einzeln nicht auftreten. Also am besten mal was beim Händler um die Ecke besorgen, was man im Zweifelsfall umtauschen oder zurückgeben kann.


EDIT: Google auch gleich am besten mal, ob Mainboard / CPU überhaupt virtualisierungsfähig sind.


----------



## Amibobo (23. Februar 2014)

Ich arbeite, kommuniziere und surfe unter Linux. Für einige Anwendungen und Spiele braucht man halt noch Windows und darum aktuell meine Überlegung, ob ich meinen Spiele-PC (7 Jahre alt) erneuere und falls ja wie oder ob ich das gleich mit meinem Arbeits-PC zusammen lege und via XEN arbeite. Wäre schon praktischer alles in einem Rechner zu haben. Ich werd deinen Rat folgen und mich mal nach Hardware umschauen, die XEN-tauglich ist. Wenn ich dann soweit bin werd ich mich wahrscheinlich mit der einen oder anderen Frage wieder melden ...


----------



## blackout24 (24. Februar 2014)

Du kannst auch per Steam Windows Programme übers Netzwerk zu Linux Streamen wenn du eh zwei Rechner hast.

Steam Streaming Showcased | LAS s30e07 - YouTube


----------



## DragonTEC (27. Februar 2014)

Um mich auch mal wieder zu Wort zu melden:

Ich denke man sollte sich schon etwas auf der Linux Konsole zuhause zu fühlen, für reine Desktop Anwender ist Xen glaube ich immer noch nichts.. nciht unbedingt weil es etwas kompliziert ist, aber was Robutsheit angeht, denn da das Xen unter allem liegt, heißt das auch das dein Rechner eventuell mal 2 Tage nicht funktioniert in denen du basteln musst, bis es wieder läuft, weil ein Xen oder Kernel Update irgendwas dummes gemacht hat (ich hab zB aktuell bei allen Kernel >3.7 n Bug im RCP Subsystem der bei bestimmten Kernel Configs auftritt ) (Gilt natürlich nur wenn du dein Host System aktuell halten willst.. wenn du sagst es läuft einmal und ich mach keine updates an Kernel oder Xen, dann läufts halt)...

Es gibt ein ziemlich gutes Tutorial für Debian und der Xen-Installation, inkl. Custom Kernel und Custom Xen ausm Git Repo (http://wiki.xen.org/wiki/Comprehensive_Xen_Debian_Wheezy_PCI_Passthrough_Tutorial).. Das Tutorial ist etwas lang, aber die Schritte vor 1.5. dürften nicht so interessant sein. Daher meine Empfehlung: Ließ die mal die Schritte ab 1.5 durch.. Wenn du sie verstehst, reicht dein Wissen auch für Xen, wenn nicht, stell dir die Frage ob du es lernen willst.. Verstehen sollte man es mMn zumindest, statt es blind auszuführen, weil wenn irgendwann mal irgendwas dann nicht geht, steht man nicht hilflos da... Eventuell kannst du statt nem Custom Kernel inzwischen auch einen der neueren Distro-Kernel (also über Paketmanager installieren, so ab 3.11) verwenden. Hier musst du dann aber vllt nachträglich ein paar fehlende Kernel-Module in der Grub-Config aktivieren.. Ich habs leider noch nciht wirklich testen können weil mir alle Distro Kernel wie gesagt wegen RCP um die Ohren fliegen). Und ein kleiner Tip: Nimm als DeviceModel in der Config bei allen Xen >=4.4  das qemu-xen-traditional, weil die da das default model geändert haben.  das neue upstream qemu kann kein VGA-Passthrough. Außerdem ist die xen revision in dem tutorial natürlich längst veraltet, hier einfach den head nehmen.


Nächster Punkt Hardware: Bei CPU und Mainboard ist vorallem wichtig das sie IOMMU können, als Faustregel würde ich sagen, alles ab Sockel AM3 bzw. zeitlichem Intel-Equivalent sollte klappen, bei allem was nciht älter als 2 Jahre ist (und natürlich richtige Hardware, kein Retail-Komplett-PCs mit Billig-Komponenten) solltest du auf der sicheren Seite sein. Und notfalls im Internet bestellen, 2 Wochen rumtesten, und dann evtl Komponenten zurückgeben / austauschen, weil sie halt für dienen Zweck nicht funktionieren (leider bringen Anfragen beim Hersteller zu Xen-Kompatibilität meiner Erfahrung nach überhaupt nichts. Einzig wirklich interessanter Punkt in der Hardware Auswahl ist die Auswahl des Grafikkarten-Herstellers.. Hier sieht es meines Wissen nach aktuell so aus:
Für NVidia Karten sind meist noch Custom Kernel Patches erforderlich, das funktioniert noch nicht so wirklich out of the box. Aber wenn sie dann funktionieren können sie meist auch neustarten
Für AMD/ATI Karten sind keine zusätzlichen Patches nötig, auch neueste Karten funktionieren (hab selbst aktuell ne 270X), allerdings klappt seit dem Switch von xm auf xl als Toolstack (ab Xen 4.2? ) das Rebooten der VMs nicht, weil die Grafikkarten nicht vernünftig neu initialisiert werden, das heißt wenn du deine Windows VM mit weitergereichter Graka neustarten willst, musst du auch den gesamten Rechner / XEN-Host einmal durchstarten (yeah Windows-Updates  )..

@Bunkasan: Hier würde mich mal interessieren warum das bei dir geht? NVidia Grakas oder noch den alten XM Toolstack?

Und zum Schluss noch ein paar Rand-Gedanken:

Wer generell nur Linux zum arbeiten und Windows zum spielen will, und ein möglichst robustes System haben will, nehmt euch einfach ein Windows 7 als Host und ein Linux eurer Wahl in einer VM.. wenn ihr arbeiten wollt, packt die VM auf Vollbild und ihr kriegt nichts vom Windows mit, und wenn ihr zocken wollt minimiert oder pausiert die VM und fertig. Auch grade mit den neuen virtualisierten Windows (bei VMWare heißt es Unity, bei VirtualBox glaub ich seamless mode) ist das echt komfortabel und vorallem robust. Xen würde ich heute nur noch für komplexere UseCases empfehlen, wo ich zB auf dem Rechner neben nem Linux-Host und ner WindowsVM zum Zocken oder für Grafikarbeiten noch dedizierte VMs für Firewalls, Web- oder Dev-Server oder auch n MediaCenter mit seperater Graka habe..


----------



## Bunkasan (28. Februar 2014)

Tach DragonTEC,

jo, bin immer noch mit dem xm toolstack unterwegs. Nach dem letzten Update jetzt mit kernel 3.10.7 und xen 4.3.1. Hast du immer noch Debian?


----------

